#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Мое отношение к вегетарианству и мясоедению

## Won Soeng

Предлагаю модифицированный опрос об отношении к вегитарианству и мясоедению

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Btr, в соседнем треде Вы написали такой вариант: 
Стараюсь не есть мяса, за исключением случаев, когда это требует специальных усилий от других людей

Как это согласуется с вариантом №4? Всё-таки "требует" или "не требует"?

----------


## Won Soeng

Сокращал длинное выражение, до разрешенного размера, вот и получилось не совсем ясно. Прошу прощения и спасибо за замечание.
Речь идет о нежелании противоставляться окружающим, внутренней мотивации не требовать от окружающих специального внимания к своим потребностям.

Впрочем формулировка как ни странно осталась верной - это следующая градация варианта №3. Если в варианте № 3 нет никаких особых предпочтений и выбирается еда просто исходя из ее доступности, и вполне может быть выбрано мясо, хотя так же доступно и не мясное блюдо, то в варианте №4 речь уже идет об выборе вегитарианских блюд во всех случаях, когда это возможно, и лишь в случаях, когда выбора нет, выбирается мясно блюдо, но без каких-то упреков себе и другим.

----------


## Влад

Вряд ли результаты будут объективно отражать реальное соотношение. По-моему, все уже устали от этой темы.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я не нашёл варианта ответа для моей ситуации отношения к мясному.

Только что поел креветок, паштет из печени индейки и много чего ещё.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Считаю мясо есть надо, но надо понимать что всё же животные страдали при их убийстве. 

Поэтому поедая мясное надо искренне молиться за благое перерождение этого существа и что бы оно встретилось с Дхармой и обрело освобождение от страданий самсары.

----------


## Won Soeng

Действительно, Dorje, подобного варианта не оказалось.  
Влад, просто смотрите на это, не создавая препятствий. Если освобождать от лишь от части страданий или лишь часть живых существ - это уже не буддизм. Если не желать воспринимать всякие страдания - а выбирать, какие достойны, чтобы от них освободиться, а какие - не достойны - это уже не буддизм. Просто выслушаем всех, кто желает высказать свою позицию, не омрачаясь, как же можно подобные позиции разделять.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мой кузен недавно проходил технологическую практику на заводе БурятМясоПрома. Он учится на факультете пищевой промышленности технологического университета.

Кажеться он больше не ест мяса.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мой кузен недавно проходил технологическую практику на заводе БурятМясоПрома. Он учится на факультете пищевой промышленности технологического университета.
> 
> Кажеться он больше не ест мяса.


Да, это тяжелое зрелище.  Возможно ли убивать животных для еды с состраданием? Возможно ли делать рекламу для мясокомбината с состраданием? Возможно ли учиться на технолога мясного производства с состраданием?

Позвольте спросить каждого, но сначала позвольте извиниться перед теми, для кого эта тема болезненна.
Только не есть мяса - это сострадание или избегание сострадания?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Только не есть мяса - это сострадание или избегание сострадания?


Btr, возможно это ключевой вопрос всех дискуссий вокруг вегетарианства. Из-за элементарного недопонимания сломано множество копий... Действительно, "только не есть мяса" - это ещё не сострадание. Подобное только-неедение-мяса может превратиться и в избегание сострадания. С другой стороны, огульное обвинение мясоедов в отсутствии либо недостатке сострадания тоже страдает отсутствием или недостатком понимания. Лишь на пути взращивания праджни и каруны можно достичь взаимопонимания. Мясоед может быть сострадательным, а вегетарианец бессердечным. Возможно и обратное. Очень жаль, что во многих "вегетарианских" тредах со стороны буддистов-вегетарианцев и буддистов-невегетарианцев зачастую звучали категоричные суждения и взаимные обвинения.

----------


## Alex

Не хочу занимать какую-либо сторону (сам мясо ем), но вот интересный момент - кому-нибудь доводилось убивать животных на мясо?
После того, как мне пришлось собственноручно забить n-ное количество свиней (в армии), я уже не могу смотеть на мясо как просто на источник белка из магазина... Я знаю, откуда оно берется...

----------


## PampKin Head

Как человек, который перекопал не одну пару соток под картошку и собирал колорадского жука, передаю привет всем вегетарианцам. Потому что знаю, чего стоят их пирожки с картошкой.

Рыбу ловить бросил, когда не смог есть собственно пойманное.

----------


## Won Soeng

Alex, не доводилось ли Вам видеть сострадательное убийство животного для еды? Когда животное не испытывает страданий? Мало кому из современных людей действительно приходилось видеть, а уж тем более самостоятельно умертвлять животных. Кто-то возможно сталкивался с умертвлением страдающих от болезней животных.
Желаю каждому, кого страшат страдания смерти встретить людей, с великим состраданием убивающих животных для еды. Это будет преодолением очень значительных препятствий в достижении Великого сострадания. Видеть только омраченные смерти и омраченные убийства - недостаточно для понимания истинного сострадания.

----------


## Аньезка

> Как человек, который перекопал не одну пару соток под картошку и собирал колорадского жука, передаю привет всем вегетарианцам. Потому что знаю, чего стоят их пирожки с картошкой.
> 
> Рыбу ловить бросил, когда не смог есть собственно пойманное.


Их пирожки? То есть ты их не ешь?
Или просто решил не забивать себе голову темами про смерть и кушать без напряга?

----------


## Alex

Сострадательное убийство животных - видел. Но не для еды.

----------


## Аньезка

> Сострадательное убийство животных - видел. Но не для еды.


И я.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Их пирожки? То есть ты их не ешь?
> Или просто решил не забивать себе голову темами про смерть и кушать без напряга?


Кушаю с напрягом. Потому что *любая* пища в крови. Все стоят на грудах костей. Но некоторые полагают, что они - в белом. И их трупы не пахнут.

----------


## Won Soeng

Alex, Аня - хватило ли внимания, стала ли понятна преграда, которая препятствует состраданию чувствующему существу, испытывающему муки смерти?

----------


## Аньезка

> Кушаю с напрягом. Потому что *любая* пища в крови. Все стоят на грудах костей. Но некоторые полагают, что они - в белом. И их трупы не пахнут.


А как насчёт различия между *случайным/непреднамеренным* убийством насекомого, спрятавшегося в грядке, и *специальным* убийством коровы для таких как ты, заметь, без медицинских показаний и имеющего богатый выбор в еде?

----------


## Аньезка

> Alex, Аня - хватило ли внимания, стала ли понятна преграда, которая препятствует состраданию чувствующему существу, испытывающему муки смерти?


У меня преграды не было. Плакала навзрыд. 
Извините, если не поняла Ваш вопрос...

----------


## PampKin Head

О какой непреднамеренности и случайности можно говорить, когда самолично вонзаешь штык лопаты в землю?

Если вы этого не делаете, то за вас рубит червей и морит\жжот жуков кто-то другой.

О каком выборе в еде речь? Есть пища, при производстве которой не пострадало ни одно живое существо?

Вопрос: *кто-нибудь из вегитарианцев, дискутирующих здесь, участвовал самолично в сельхозработах?*

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Кушаю с напрягом. Потому что *любая* пища в крови. Все стоят на грудах костей. Но некоторые полагают, что они - в белом. И их трупы не пахнут.


Почему в белом? Не думаю, что кузен Доржо Дугарова весь в белом. Дело тут в другом...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> О какой непреднамеренности и случайности можно говорить, когда самолично вонзаешь штык лопаты в землю?
> 
> Если вы этого не делаете, то за вас рубит червей и морит\жжот жуков кто-то другой.
> 
> О каком выборе в еде речь? Есть пища, при производстве которой не пострадало ни одно живое существо?


Тхеравадинские монахи не занимаются земледелием. Тут вопрос в соразмерности и соизмеримости, а также в уже обсуждавшейся относительной Бодхичитте.

----------


## Аньезка

> Кушаю с напрягом.


То есть каждый раз, кушая, ты практикуешь сострадание?
Если это *реально так* - респект тебе!

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть каждый раз, кушая, ты практикуешь сострадание?
> Если это *реально так* - респект тебе!


Я сострадание не практикую. Я просто стараюсь помнить, что эта пища стоила чье то жизни.

Ныне сострадание - эдакий мегабренд, под который пора деньги собирать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Отсутствие осознания в момент:
- вонзания зубов в еду
- вонзания ножа в картофелину
- вонзания лопаты в землю
- вонзания ножа в сердце свиньи
это все и есть отсутствие осознания. Эта беспечность и создает действия, порождающие условия для страданий.

PampKin Head, можно ли уточнить, какого рода указанный "напряг"? Когда плачет ребенок - такой напряг присутствует или отсутствует?

Аня, не извиняйтесь, все зависит лишь от желания или нежелания понять. Просто скажите, плакали Вы, или плач не зависел от Вас? 
Преграда это то, что делает Вас невнимательной, омраченной, нежелающей видеть, слышать или понимать. Если животное не страдало, рисовало ли Вам воображение страдания? Если животное страдала, то что Вы тогда называете сострадательным умерщлением?

----------


## PampKin Head

Когда плачет ребенок - просто плачет ребенок. Меняешь пеленки.

----------


## Аньезка

[quote=btr]
Аня, не извиняйтесь, все зависит лишь от желания или нежелания понять. Просто скажите, плакали Вы, или плач не зависел от Вас? [/quote=btr]

Не зависел от меня, скорее.




> Преграда это то, что делает Вас невнимательной, омраченной, нежелающей видеть, слышать или понимать. Если животное не страдало, рисовало ли Вам воображение страдания? Если животное страдала, то что Вы тогда называете сострадательным умерщлением?


Животное страдало при мне. От дикой боли. И было умерщвлено (не мной), чтобы эту боль прекратить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я сострадание не практикую. Я просто стараюсь помнить, что эта пища стоила чье то жизни.
> 
> Ныне сострадание - эдакий мегабренд, под который пора деньги собирать.


Кого-то "воротит" от просветления, Вас вот от "сострадания". 
Ложная скромность, как и показная непривязанность - преграды для понимания. Хороша же будет встреча с нежеланным гостем...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда плачет ребенок - просто плачет ребенок. Меняешь пеленки.


А когда ребенок чужой и плачет в автобусе?

----------


## Аньезка

> Я сострадание не практикую. Я просто стараюсь помнить, что эта пища стоила чье то жизни.
> 
> Ныне сострадание - эдакий мегабренд, под который пора деньги собирать.


Фор хум хау, как говорится. Некоторые и над Далай Ламой посмеиваются с его "вечными телегами про сострадание".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кого-то "воротит" от просветления, Вас вот от "сострадания". 
> Ложная скромность, как и показная непривязанность - преграды для понимания. Хороша же будет встреча с нежеланным гостем...


Меня не воротит. Мне просто странно видеть, как средство стало целью.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Фор хум хау, как говорится. Некоторые и над Далай Ламой посмеиваются с его "вечными телегами про сострадание".


Некотрые грустят, когда далай Лама грустит. И радуются, когда он радуется...

----------


## Won Soeng

[QUOTE=Аня]


> Аня, не извиняйтесь, все зависит лишь от желания или нежелания понять. Просто скажите, плакали Вы, или плач не зависел от Вас? [/quote=btr]
> 
> Не зависел от меня, скорее.
> 
> 
> 
> Животное страдало при мне. От дикой боли. И было умерщвлено (не мной), чтобы эту боль прекратить.


Аня, в таком случае Вы видели сострадание к боли, когда Вы увидите сострадание к смерти, Вам не придется плакать. Правильное отношение позволит Вам больше не бояться ни своей смерти, ни смерти других живых существ. Это и есть Великое сострадание - знание как умереть не страдая, как освободить от страданий умирания. Это возможно только при тотальном внимании к ощущениям умирающего. 
Что происходит с Вашим сознанием, когда Вы засыпаете?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А когда ребенок чужой и плачет в автобусе?


Чужой ребенок плачет в автобусе. Меняешь пеленки матери ребёнка!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Меня не воротит. Мне просто странно видеть, как средство стало целью.


Ни цель, ни средство. Сострадание рожденное глубочайшим вниманием к каждому моменту рождения страдания, продолжения страдания и исчезновения страдания. 
Когда же внешняя форма сострадания становится целью внешней имитации - действительно не на что смотреть.

----------


## Аньезка

> Некотрые грустят, когда далай Лама грустит. И радуются, когда он радуется...


А некоторые радуются, когда Далай Лама грустит?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Меня не воротит. Мне просто странно видеть, как средство стало целью.


Это просто Ваше видение. Средства остаются средствами, а цель - целью. Цель - Освобождение. Вегетарианство как таковое цели не противоречит и не препятствует, но всецело согласуется с махаянским обетом спасти всех ЖС, что, однако, совсем не означает заведомого отрицания иного подхода. Надо признать, что Дхарма Будды в этом смысле толерантна.

----------


## Ersh

Да оно точно так же согласуется, как и умение шевелить ушами. Не препятствует - еще не значит "согласуется". Мясоедение тоже "не препятствует".
 Как Вы думаете, Михаил, что значит махаянский обет спасти всех живых существ? От чего спасти? В чем заключается спасение живых существ?

----------


## woltang

ВАжно всё же  уметь отбросить собственное мнение. это трудно.Когда задевает мнение другого человека, или не задевает но хочется настоять на своём. Оставив собственное мнение появляется чистое  пространство, где нет мышления.   Акцент на собственной практике присутствия здесь и теперь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чужой ребенок плачет в автобусе. Меняешь пеленки матери ребёнка!


Напоследок, Ваши ответы так энергичны, позвольте попросить еще один: Вы водитель автобуса, чужой ребенок плачет в автобусе, пассажиры нервничают и укоряют мать ребенка, мать нервничает, ребенок никак не успокаивается. Что же Вам делать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да оно точно так же согласуется, как и умение шевелить ушами.


Думаю, что всё-таки не совсем точно так же. :Smilie: 




> Не препятствует - еще не значит "согласуется".


Я о том, что нельзя сказать о вегетарианстве как несогласующемся с Дхармой Будды. :Smilie: 




> Мясоедение тоже "не препятствует".


Я и написал о толерантности буддизма в этом вопросе!




> Как Вы думаете, Михаил, что значит махаянский обет спасти всех живых существ? От чего спасти? В чем заключается спасение живых существ?


Спасти от страданий сансары. Конечно же, вегетарианство само по себе, как таковое никого ни от чего не спасает. Спасение в Освобождении. Давайте позволим вегетарианцам быть вегетарианцами, а мясоедам - мясоедами. Освобождение же этот вопрос снимает!

----------


## Ersh

Пожалуй соглашусь, но с одной оговоркой:
Убеждение в том, что будучи вегетарианцем кого-то там спасаешь, несомненно не согласуется с Дхармой Будды.
А как личный этический выбор - супер, я приветствую.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Убеждение в том, что будучи вегетарианцем кого-то там спасаешь, несомненно не согласуется с Дхармой Будды.


Если под спасением подразумевать именно Освобождение, то конечно - и речи никогда не шло о прямой корелляции вегетарианства и Нирваны. Все дискусси шли вокруг косвенных соотношений, о той самой относительной Бодхичитте.

----------


## Банзай

О каком выборе в еде речь? Есть пища, при производстве которой не пострадало ни одно живое существо?
Вопрос: кто-нибудь из вегитарианцев, дискутирующих здесь, участвовал самолично в сельхозработах?
---------------------------------------------------
Ты надеваешь нам на голову самообольщение.
Можно убивать жуков и червей, а можно убивать жуков, червей, коров, овец, страусов и прочая. Вегетаринец лишь по возможности сокращает водоворот страдания. Отказаться от еды невозможно, можноу мерить потребности.
И так везде, эта тема не только о вегетарианстве.

Ерш, а разве верный этический шаг не ведет к упрощению восприятия?
Если да, то отчего не принять вегетарианство как часть пути?
Что или кто мешает этому? Обиды мясоедов, их попытки изобразить оппонентов суетливыми красками? Велиречие?

----------


## Marge

> Спасти от страданий сансары. Конечно же, вегетарианство само по себе, как таковое никого ни от чего не спасает. Спасение в Освобождении. Давайте позволим вегетарианцам быть вегетарианцами, а мясоедам - мясоедами. Освобождение же этот вопрос снимает!





> Убеждение в том, что будучи вегетарианцем кого-то там спасаешь, несомненно не согласуется с Дхармой Будды.
> А как личный этический выбор - супер, я приветствую.


Тогда какой смысл в вегетарианстве? И при чем тут сострадание?

----------


## PampKin Head

Хотел извиниться перед вегетарианцами, чувства которых обидил своими постами в этом треде.

----------


## woltang

Да и меня ,извините,пожалуйста. Все чьи чувства задела и кого обидела.

----------


## Ersh

> Тогда какой смысл в вегетарианстве? И при чем тут сострадание?


Я предполагаю, что для людей этически опроблематизированных, вегетарианство - это действенное разрешение этической дилеммы. Иначе у них неспокоен ум. Соответственно, такие люди испытывают затруднения в практике.
Ну и для монахов, ведущии по преимуществу сидячий образ жизни - это хорошая диета :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Напоследок, Ваши ответы так энергичны, позвольте попросить еще один: Вы водитель автобуса, чужой ребенок плачет в автобусе, пассажиры нервничают и укоряют мать ребенка, мать нервничает, ребенок никак не успокаивается. Что же Вам делать?


Вести автобус. Я не думаю, что автобус в канаве улучшит ситуацию.

----------


## Marge

> Я предполагаю, что для людей этически опроблематизированных, вегетарианство - это действенное разрешение этической дилеммы. Иначе у них неспокоен ум. Соответственно, такие люди испытывают затруднения в практике.
> Ну и для монахов, ведущии по преимуществу сидячий образ жизни - это хорошая диета


  :Big Grin:  
Можно считать резюме для этой темы!

----------


## Won Soeng

Присоединяюсь к извинениям о затронутых чувствах. 

Сколько мгновений
Вместить в последнюю встречу
С умирающим другом?
Как мало мгновений прошло
С первой с ним встречи!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Тогда какой смысл в вегетарианстве? И при чем тут сострадание?


Думаю, Банзай хорошо ответил:




> Можно убивать жуков и червей, а можно убивать жуков, червей, коров, овец, страусов и прочая. Вегетаринец лишь по возможности сокращает водоворот страдания. Отказаться от еды невозможно, можноу мерить потребности.
> И так везде, эта тема не только о вегетарианстве.

----------


## Вао

> Присоединяюсь к извинениям о затронутых чувствах.


Давайте лучше извинимся перед существами, которые мы съели. 
*Вао Цзы просит прощения у всех живых существ, которых употребил в пищу и тем самым стал косвенным виновником в их преждевременной, насильственной смерти.*  :Mad:

----------


## Банзай

Я предполагаю, что для людей этически опроблематизированных, вегетарианство - это действенное разрешение этической дилеммы. Иначе у них неспокоен ум. Соответственно, такие люди испытывают затруднения в практике.
Ну и для монахов, ведущии по преимуществу сидячий образ жизни - это хорошая диета
-----------------------------------------
Я а бы поостерегся так сужать.
Причем тут этическая сторона?
Есть реальный выбор здесь и сейчас: либо ты утверждаешь, поощряешь убийство, либо нет. Высокоразвитые животные низведены нам в "братья меньшие", но верно ли это? Отчего вы не признаете за ними возможность приобщиться к Учению? Почитаемый не проповедовал для них?
Не желая на самом деле вторгаться в дебри эзотерики и в "как оно будет там после смерти", обращаю внимание только на ежедневный выбор, ежеминутный выбор.
И не надо обольщаться тем, что комар размазанный о тело человека, принявшего Прибежище где-то там возродится, дело не совсем в комаре ..
Геше Ямпи как-то очень хорошо сказал об этом, но это большой пост, да к тому же я уже имел возможность привести его на БФ, верно многие помнят.

----------


## Ersh

Поощрение или не поощрение убийства - это и есть этический выбор.

----------


## Светлана

не могу сдеражаться....)
про червей и жуков - это всегда главный аргумент в дискуссиях о мясоедении и вегетарианстве. Только он скорее наоборот в пользу вегетарианства. потому что
а) в нашем теле живет множество микроорганизмов, как и в телах животных. Чем больше животное, которое убивают, тем больше живых существ в нем погибает.
б) люди, работающие на фабриках по производству мяса, создают более тяжкую карму убийства, нежели те, кто работает в сельском хозяйстве. Потому  что у последних нет четкого намерения убить каких-то конкретных насекомых. А когда забивают скот, то здесь есть явное намерение, воля (карма) убить именно этих конкретных животных. Поэтому плод такой кармы будет несравненно больше, нежели от неосознанного убийства насекомых при ходьбе или в сельском хозяйстве. 

И САМЫЙ ОСНОВНОЙ АРГУМЕНТ:
в) как мы помним из курса биологии, у насекомых менее развитая нервная система, чем скажем, у рогатого скота. Жук к примеру, не так сильно страдает от отрезания конечностей, кастрации или отъема от матери как теленок. Жук в принципе, даже не чувствует такой же сильной боли при этом, как чувствовал бы теленок, это ФИЗИЧЕСКИ недостижимо для него по причине отсутствия развитой нервной системы. у теленка же более развит мозг и нервная система. След-но, когда теленок видит убийство своей матери (или наоборот), или когда ему пеербивают ноги (для перевозки), либо убивают, перерезая горло или током, его страдания в этой ситуации во много раз превосходят страдания жуков и т.д.
В заключение: на Калачакре 2006 в Амравати Его СВ. Далай Лама рассказывал о страданиях рогатого скота, которых выращивают на мясо. нет смысла это пересказывать. Он призывал по возможности есть меньше мяса. Среди тибетцев в Индии сейчас идет масшатбная агитация за вегетарианство.
Несмотря на все вышесказанное, я полностью согласна с тем, что мясоедение и вегетарианство - личный выбор каждого. просто мне кажется, что когда мы едим мясо, надо осознавать, что это  не просто еда, а когда то оно было живым и выполняло функции в организме живого существа.

----------


## Банзай

Да? А я так думал, что это реальные жизни .. реальная боль и реальный ужас, посеваемый в сознание живых существ.
Или не посеваемый ..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Жук к примеру, не так сильно страдает от отрезания конечностей, кастрации или отъема от матери как теленок


5 баллов. "мы тебя небольно зарэжем. Чик! И ты на небесах..." (с) 
Зато насекомые берут числом.




> а) в нашем теле живет множество микроорганизмов, как и в телах животных. Чем больше животное, которое убивают, тем больше живых существ в нем погибает.


Зато сколько живых существ спасено в пищевой пирамиде этого животного.




> б) люди, работающие на фабриках по производству мяса, создают более тяжкую карму убийства, нежели те, кто работает в сельском хозяйстве. Потому что у последних нет четкого намерения убить каких-то конкретных насекомых. А когда забивают скот, то здесь есть явное намерение, воля (карма) убить именно этих конкретных животных. Поэтому плод такой кармы будет несравненно больше, нежели от неосознанного убийства насекомых при ходьбе или в сельском хозяйстве.


Не знаю, не замерял.
Не все на мясокомбинатах работают забойщиками скота.




> В заключение: на Калачакре 2006 в Амравати Его СВ. Далай Лама рассказывал о страданиях рогатого скота, которых выращивают на мясо. нет смысла это пересказывать. Он призывал по возможности есть меньше мяса. Среди тибетцев в Индии сейчас идет масшатбная агитация за вегетарианство.


Так понятно, почему презывает. Отказ тибетцев маленького поселения тут же привожит к прекращению забоя *персонально для них* мяса. Потому что кроме них там его есть просто не кому. Проведите эксперимент: откажитесь от мяса и ходите на рынок в течение месяца.

----------


## Светлана

Пампкин хед,

-Зато насекомые берут числом.
в телах животных бесчисленное множество ж.с. которые погибают.
вы невнимательно прочитали пост.
что касается "пищевых пирамид" - см. выше и внимательно.

 - Не знаю, не замерял.
не надо замерять. Можно например прочитать книги по Дхарме или сходить на лекцию по карме. Там вы узнаете, что осознанное нег. действие приносит худшие плоды, чем неосознанное убийство. Внимание - я не утверждаю, что неосознанное убийство это хорошо. Я говорю, что осознанное убийство хуже, чем случайное. это к вопросу о погибших насекомых при сборке урожая и т.д. 
Здесь я имела в виду, что их убийство не сопоставимо с НАМЕРЕННЫМ убийством конкретного животного (ых). это не мои слова, а тех учителей, которые рассказывали по карму. Еще этонаписано в Ламриме, кунсанг Ламе Шалунг и дюжине других книг.

 - Не все на мясокомбинатах работают забойщиками скота
я говорила про забойщиков.
. 
----Потому что кроме них там его есть просто не кому. Проведите эксперимент: откажитесь от мяса и ходите на рынок в течение месяца.
 мне не надо проводить экспериментов. Я изучаю экономику и рынок 4 года. Спрос рождает предложение. Этим все сказано. А оправдание можно найти для всего. Вы заблуждаетесь, думая, что один чел-к в большом городе ничего не решает. 

 "Потому что кроме них там его есть просто не кому" - а что, в городах кроме нас, людей,  есть кому?

----------


## Светлана

и в заключение:

"Отказ тибетцев маленького поселения тут же привожит к прекращению забоя персонально для них мяса."
т.е. получается, что если тибетцы большого поселения откажутся от мяса, то это не приведет к прекращению забоя?)))))))
И вообще, с чего вы взяли что тибетцы живут в маленьких поседениях?

прежде чем написать ответ внимательно прочитайте посты выше.

мне кажется, это довольно щекотливая тема, я просто написала то, что слышала от других геше, лам и Учителей. Я не призываю отказаться от мяса, а просто делать это более осознанно, а не говорить, что мол, поедать растения равнозначно забою животных, т.к. умирают насекомые. поэтому мы каждый день ели, едим и будем есть колбасу, мясо, языки, сердца, желудки и пр. Цель предыдущего поста - не доказать, что можно убивать насекомых, А ПОКАЗАТЬ, что есть мясо и растения - не одно и то же.
извиняюсь если вышло резковато.

----------


## Won Soeng

Светлана, пожалуйста, скажите, а как Вы относитесь к безболезненным способам убийства, исключающим мучения? Приводящим лишь к угасанию чувств и ощущений до полного их исчезновения?

----------


## Аньезка

У меня вопрос к нашим вегетарианцам. Чисто практический.
Как вы поступаете, если на пудже вам передают тарелку с мясом? :Confused:

----------


## Светлана

Btr, это очень сложный вопрос...  Патрулу Ринпоче недавно задали такой вопрос (про усыпление)... Он кажется сказал, что убийство недопустимо, но если животное очень мучается, то можно усыпить (хотя я не помню со сто процентной точностью).  Я слышала мнение, что убивать нельзя, даже ради спасения существа от мук... Мое мнение.... наверное, если бы я увидела, что животное сильно страдает в агонии, я бы добила. хотя не знаю. да это и не важно, наверное. когда ты не бодхисаттва,трудно рассуждать на такие темы...))))
насчет мяса на цоге... Патрул Ринпоче, например говорил что можно и без мяса цог проводить. А можно и совсем мало его приносить.  Знакомые вегетарианцы говорили, что на цоге они все таки едят немного мяса...

----------


## Светлана

вспомнила: один тибетский врач (доктор Нида) на вопрос о мясоедении отвечал, что лучше не есть мяса, но есть люди, которым без него сложно. но даже им не стоит его есть чаще чем два раза в неделю. Есть языки животных (он говорил) вообще недопустимо. это с точки зрения здоровья.

----------


## Won Soeng

Светлана, надеюсь Вы понимаете, что именно делает этот вопрос сложным? Сомнения, предположения о том, что такое смерть, что такое страдания. Бодхисаттва - это обычный человек, только искоренивший сомнения и предположения и опирающийся лишь на ясное восприятие, не замутненное интерпретациями и не расшатываемое вопросами, на которые дан непроверенный ответ.
Ответить сразу всем на такой вопрос непросто, но по какой причине? Это разная трудность - непонимание или необходимость дать разные ответы разным людям, подверженным разным заблуждениям.
Тому, кто считает свое сознание привязанным к физическому телу - требуется показать ошибочность такого восприятия. Тому, кто считает свое сознание независимым - требуется показать ошибочность такой независимости. Тому, кто не различает сознания и сомневается - требуется показать путь к освобождению от этих сомнений.
Просто же говорить о страданиях, о смерти, не зная, что под этим понимает собеседник необходимо с полной готовностью обнаружить заблуждения, которые препятствуют пониманию страданий и смерти. Не общие заблуждения, которые могут быть у каждого, а конкретные преграды мешающие прямо сейчас.
Вопрос в данном случае касался не размышлений, а того отношения, которые возникло бы у Вас прямо сейчас. Если старая собака мирно умирает во сне - что Вы ощущаете? Испытываете ли Вы страдания? Понимаете ли, что именно чувствует такая собака?
Если от мучительнейших ранений умирает солдат, претерпевая боль и муки, но не позволяя боли и мукам завладеть его вниманием и сознанием видит, как в небе взмыл жаворонок и его трель заглушает канонаду орудий - что Вы ощущаете? Какие чувства Вы испытываете, какие чувства этого солдата Вам понятны?

----------


## Legba

> У меня вопрос к нашим вегетарианцам. Чисто практический.
> Как вы поступаете, если на пудже вам передают тарелку с мясом?


Не есть мясо на цоге - нарушение самайи.
Скушал кусочек - и рад  :Smilie: 
Другое дело, что для соблюдения дамцига достаточно и маааленького кусочка. Полная тарелка колбасы на цоге - преимущественно российское явление.

----------


## Аньезка

> Не есть мясо на цоге - нарушение самайи.
> Скушал кусочек - и рад 
> Другое дело, что для соблюдения дамцига достаточно и маааленького кусочка. Полная тарелка колбасы на цоге - преимущественно российское явление.


Объясните мне,дуре, пожалуйста, чем цог от пуджи отличается? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Legba

Ничем.
Пуджа - санскрит, Цог - тибетский; вот и все.

----------


## Аньезка

Интересный момент. На цогах "Ригпы" (организация Согьяла Ринпоче) мяса не было в принципе. Всё какие-то пряники, печеньки, фрукты... На цоге с Геше Тинлеем в московском центре Ламы Цонкапы были именно тарелки с колбасами, ветчиной и прочими мясными блюдами, именно, как ты, Легба, рассказываешь.... Поэтому я тогда оказалась в несколько неловкой ситуации, не ожидала...

----------


## Legba

Могу только сказать, что на многих цогах, на которых я был в Индии, мясо было. В символических количествах, в виде такой странной "сушенки" - типа бастурмы, что-ли...... Волоконца такие, не знаю, как они так делают. И этого добра - чайная чашка на всю ораву. Отщипнул с фалангу мизинца - да и все.

----------


## Светлана

Legba, кажется, в понятие "пуджа" входит не только цог, а например, когда исполняют чтение текстов защитников  и вообще. Т.е. оно как бы шире и подразумевает не только цог, разве нет?

----------


## Legba

> Legba, кажется, в понятие "пуджа" входит не только цог, а например, когда исполняют чтение текстов защитников  и вообще. Т.е. оно как бы шире и подразумевает не только цог, разве нет?


Как сказать... Насколько я понимаю, "цог" это именно перевод слова "пуджа".
А состав и того и другого может вообще разным. Например "хома"("жинсерег" по тибетски, кажется) - вроде бы огеннная пуджа, но поедания чего-либо не предполагает. :Smilie:

----------


## Таши

Моё лично мнение о вегетарианству такое: в 14 лет я добровольно стала полным вегетарианцем (употребляла только саттвическую пищу), - то есть, в принципе, и сейчас могу совершенно спокойно жить без мяса во всех его проявлениях) Даже, можно сказать, вообще большую часть времени года мяса не ем, иногда проводя периоды строгого воздержания от любой животной пищи. 

 Но после каких-то суперинициаций, мощных ретритов, суперблагословения и т.д. обычно делаю "окно" и коротное время ем мясо. Из сострадания к живым существам, для того, чтобы поделиться благословением и создать несчастным беднягам-животным, угодившим под нож, хорошие близкие связи на будущее. В это время делаю подношение этого мяса, читаю над ним мантры. 
Друзья посмеиваются, типа, давится, но ест))) Но, правда, это обычно не длится долго, - всё-таки, при том количестве альтернатив, которые нам сегодня доступны, думаю, лучше обходиться без мяса.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Кстати вот насчет есть из сострадания, я как то этого никак не чувствую. Несмотря на большое колличество прочитанного и т.д.  Когда я вижу кости мясо, для меня это связано только со стаданием существа и я не хочу к этому иметь отношение, становиться хотя бы вторичной причиной, потому что не чувствую, что каким то образом могу это изменить. Еще в детстве, когда отпускала рыб в водоем от этого всегда была радость...
Да, на интелектуальном уровне, я все это читала и слышала, но ... наверное реализации не хватает, что бы это осознать. 
Вот у меня вопрос, вы действительно это ощущаете, что создаете связь с этим существом, что поедая его, убитого ради пищи, вы делаете что то хорошее, или это просто доверие к источнику? Хотя в буддийских источниках говорится по разному, но тут об этом уже много писалось.
Чисто вопрос, я своё отношение вряд ли поменяю, просто одна знакомая веганка, зайдя в буддийский центр и услышав рассуждения о связях и т.д. при всем уважении к буддийскому учению, была в шоке, от подобной демагогии и того, как люди могут оправдать все что угодно, особенно свои слабости. Я понимаю, что главное, что бы человек не парился, но вот объяснить это у меня никак не получается, потому что сама не вижу этого. Другпу Кюнле в пример приводить и других махасиддхов воскрешающих птиц щелчком пальцев как то не к месту...

----------


## Won Soeng

Екатерина Петровна, Ваше воображение страданий существа, которое Вы себе представляете глядя на мясо и кости, и воображение освобождения от страданий того же воображаемого существа - одного порядка заблуждения или разного?

Ветхий мостик
Какой из тысяч шагов
Состарил тебя?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Знаете, я боль чувствую, и не могу сделать так, что бы ее не ощущать. Это как зуб, какая вам в пень разница реальный он, вы, вообще весь мир, если он у вас болит?   
Я отлично понимаю, что на абсолютном уровне все пустота, карма и пр., но сейчас это животное убивают и оно страдает и мне это не нравится!

----------


## PampKin Head

Начал читать благопожелательные молитвы за убиенных животных\насекомых перед поеданием *вегетарианской* пищи.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Отож... 
Да, если на интеллектуальном уровне, то когда мясо ешь, надо не только за животное молитвы, но и тучи тех жучков-червячков, которых извели на корм не в прямом конечно смысле конечно  :Smilie:  
Есть такие расчеты, что если все зерно и пр, которое идет на откорм скота пустить в дело, то голод на земле исчезнет. А также, можно будет уменьшить количество пашен, то есть площади уничтожаемых лесов. 
Вот есть такие такие обоснования что снижение потребления мяса позитивное действие ...  Но опять же можно сказать, что все равно экология не к черту и скоро все скопом сдохнем.
Но это все такие же рассуждения на интеллектуальном уровне.   :Wink: 
А как у Гришковца, "что б не только понял, но и почувствовал..."

----------


## PampKin Head

зерно, идущие на корм скоту, - кормовое.

про голод и равенство...




> – Сущность человека, – неторопливо жуя, говорил Будах, – в удивительной способности привыкать ко всему. Нет в природе ничего такого, к чему бы человек не притерпелся. Ни лошадь, ни собака, ни мышь не обладают таким свойством. Вероятно, бог, создавая человека, догадывался, на какие муки его обрекает, и дал ему огромный запас сил и терпения. Затруднительно сказать, хорошо это или плохо. Не будь у человека такого терпения и выносливости, все добрые люди давно бы уже погибли, и на свете остались бы злые и бездушные. С другой стороны привычка терпеть и приспосабливаться превращает людей в бессловесных скотов, кои ничем, кроме анатомии, от животных не отличаются и даже превосходят их в беззащитности. И каждый новый день порождает новый ужас зла и насилия…
>    Румата поглядел на Киру. Она сидела напротив Будаха и слушала, не отрываясь, подперев щеку кулачком. Глаза у нее были грустные: видно, ей было очень жалко людей.
>    – Вероятно, вы правы, почтенный Будах, – сказал Румата. – Но возьмите меня. Вот я – простой благородный дон (у Будаха высокий лоб пошел морщинами, глаза удивленно и весело округлились), я безмерно люблю ученых людей, это дворянство духа. И мне невдомек, почему вы, хранители и единственные обладатели высокого знания, так безнадежно пассивны? Почему вы безропотно даете себя презирать, бросать в тюрьмы, сжигать на кострах? Почему вы отрываете смысл своей жизни – добывание знаний – от практических потребностей жизни борьбы против зла?
>    Будах отодвинул от себя опустевшее блюдо из-под пирожков.
>    – Вы задаете странные вопросы, дон Румата, – сказал он. – Забавно, что те же вопросы задавал мне благородный дон Гуг, постельничий нашего герцога. Вы знакомы с ним? Я так и подумал… Борьба со злом! Но что есть зло? Всякому вольно понимать это по-своему. Для нас, ученых, зло в невежестве, но церковь учит, что невежество – благо, а все зло от знания. Для землепашца зло – налоги и засухи, а для хлеботорговца засухи – добро. Для рабов зло – это пьяный и жестокий хозяин, для ремесленника – алчный ростовщик. Так что же есть зло, против которого надо бороться, дон Румата? – Он грустно оглядел слушателей. – Зло неистребимо. Никакой человек не способен уменьшить его количество в мире. Он может несколько улучшить свою собственную судьбу, но всегда за счет ухудшения судьбы других. И всегда будут короли, более или менее жестокие, бароны, более или менее дикие, и всегда будет невежественный народ, питающий восхищение к своим угнетателям и ненависть к своему освободителю. И все потому, что раб гораздо лучше понимает своего господина, пусть даже самого жестокого, чем своего освободителя, ибо каждый раб отлично представляет себя на месте господина, но мало кто представляет себя на месте бескорыстного освободителя. Таковы люди, дон Румата, и таков наш мир.
>    – Мир все время меняется, доктор Будах, – сказал Румата. – Мы знаем время, когда королей не было…
>    – Мир не может меняться вечно, – возразил Будах, – ибо ничто не вечно, даже перемены… Мы не знаем законов совершенства, но совершенство рано или поздно достигается. Взгляните, например, как устроено наше общество. Как радует глаз эта четкая, геометрически правильная система! Внизу крестьяне и ремесленники, над ними дворянство, затем духовенство и, наконец, король. Как все продумано, какая устойчивость, какой гармонический порядок! Чему еще меняться в этом отточенном кристалле, вышедшем из рук небесного ювелира? Нет зданий прочнее пирамидальных, это вам скажет любой знающий архитектор. – Он поучающе поднял палец. – Зерно, высыпаемое из мешка, не ложится ровным слоем, но образует так называемую коническую пирамиду. Каждое зернышко цепляется за другое, стараясь не скатиться вниз. Так же и человечество. Если оно хочет быть неким целым, люди должны цепляться друг за друга, неизбежно образуя пирамиду.
>    – Неужели вы серьезно считаете этот мир совершенным? – удивился Румата. – После встречи с доном Рэбой, после тюрьмы…
>    – Мой молодой друг, ну конечно же! Мне многое не нравится в мире, многое я хотел бы видеть другим… Но что делать? В глазах высших сил совершенство выглядит иначе, чем в моих. Какой смысл дереву сетовать, что оно не может двигаться, хотя оно и радо было бы, наверное, бежать со всех ног от топора дровосека.
> ...

----------


## Аньезка

Song of Advice for Giving Up the Eating of Meat 
by Nyala Pema Duddul
http://www.lotsawahouse.org/id6.html

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> зерно, идущие на корм скоту, - кормовое.
> 
> про голод и равенство...


От насчет полей и зерна тока не надо нам казакам рассказывать  :Smilie: )) То камим зерном поле засеяно и земле и жучкам по барабану, а площадь - есть площадь.

А насчет голода, то кто ж спорит, только вот кто из нашей тутошнего  форумно-компьютерной братвы его  сейчас  испытывает ?  :Wink:  Не когда то в молодости, когда все бабло пропил и нечем закусить было , а сейчас?  :Wink:  
Так по фоткам посмотришь - голодающих мало  :Smilie:  Восновном все пиво кушают  :Smilie: )) Так что мясоедение как способ выживания при всем моём уважении к этому в наших ситуациях не канает.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Те, кто голод испытывает, в инетах не сидит.

А кормовое зерно люди не едят... + животноводство в раше, кхм, в некотором упадке. соответственно и кормовая база.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знаете, я боль чувствую, и не могу сделать так, что бы ее не ощущать. Это как зуб, какая вам в пень разница реальный он, вы, вообще весь мир, если он у вас болит?   
> Я отлично понимаю, что на абсолютном уровне все пустота, карма и пр., но сейчас это животное убивают и оно страдает и мне это не нравится!


Вы наблюдаете здесь и сейчас страдания конкретного животного или только воображаете их? Не пытайтесь все списать на абсолютный уровень, ответьте на конкретный вопрос. Не говоря уже о традиционной нынче путаннице боль=страдание, начните с восприятия конкретных ощущений, пожалуйста. Когда Вы видите мясо, что конкретно в этот момент Вы воспринимаете? Если Вы не хотите ничего нового понять, то конечно же нет необходимости и учиться. Но тогда и спорить ни к чему. Пострайтесь позволить себе  расширить сейчас внимание и разобраться, что есть воображение, а что есть восприятие.
То что восприятие страданий всех живых существ это важнейший мотив сострадания - несомненно. Но только если есть именно восприятие, а не воображение, понимаете?
Когда мост обветшал, бессмысленно отказываться ходить по всем мостам. Если Вы закрываете глаза на одно, то нет смысла вглядываться в другое, в надежде обрести свободу от закрывающихся в ужасе глаз.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Те, кто голод испытывает, в инетах не сидит.
> 
> А кормовое зерно люди не едят... + животноводство в раше, кхм, в некотором упадке. соответственно и кормовая база.


Вот и я о том же. Но почему то, те кто в инетах сидит, о нем - голоде, часто рассуждают  :Smilie:  
В голод, кормовое зерно очень даже ничего! Но вообще то я о площадях, пофиг чем их засевать (если исключить, чередование азотистыми и т.д.). Хотя я даже не о площадях...  

Я о другом совсем. Мы тут все можем приводить кучу интеллектуальных и рациональных доводов, большинство из которых уже известны оппонентам, но в итоге все упирается в твое мироощущение. Так вот ... Собственно вопрос сформулировать не могу. 
Короче все успехов  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А я мирры не ощущаю! Только ладан.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> конкретных ощущений, пожалуйста. Когда Вы видите мясо, что конкретно в этот момент Вы воспринимаете? 
> Если Вы не хотите ничего нового понять, то конечно же нет необходимости и учиться. Но тогда и спорить ни к чему. Пострайтесь позволить себе  расширить сейчас внимание и разобраться, что есть воображение, а что есть восприятие.


Я этим занимаюсь с детства - то есть разбираюсь. Причем ввиду того, что я родилась и жила в кругу, гда вообще о вегитарианцах особо не слышали, то я долго считала, что у меня психические отклонения. Пыталась сделать так что бы это не доставляло мне дискомфорта. Мне сложно объяснить, что я считаю и что воображаю. Есть некоторый набор ощущений.
Когда я вижу мясо - я вижу части плоти существ, изуродованные кулинарными  попытками получить от поедания максимум удовольствия... что еще... 
Недавно переаудиочитывала Затворника и Шестипалого - удивлялась как можно после этого остаться мясоедом  :Smilie:  




> Когда мост обветшал, бессмысленно отказываться ходить по всем мостам. Если Вы закрываете глаза на одно, то нет смысла вглядываться в другое, в надежде обрести свободу от закрывающихся в ужасе глаз.


Ага. Когда розовые крокодилы полетят летят на юг за фудзи подумай о своей гейше...  Меня  от такого пафоса только на хихи пробивает.   :Smilie: )) Давайте будем проще ?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Екатерина Петровна, все отталкивается от мироощущения. Но мироощущение не есть некая данность. На то и дано внимание и осознание, чтобы мироощущение очищать от неведения и заблуждений.  Поэтому у кого упирается, тому есть что сломать. Дхарма Будды как раз о том и есть, что мироощущение, которое принимается как данность ведет к неведению, заблуждению и страданиям. 
Что толку находясь в неведении о разнице между условиями и причиной страданий разглагольствовать об устранении "причин" страданий, распространяя свое неведение и настаивая на том, что условия на самом деле являются причинами? 
Буддизм это прежде внутренний путь к познанию чувственного опыта. 
Когда каждый здесь обнаружит истинную причину возникновения страданий и истинный путь освобождения от этой причины - не останется поводов для спора. Только ясность - что есть помощь в освобождении от страданий, а что есть оправдание неведения и успокоение в неведении.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я этим занимаюсь с детства - то есть разбираюсь. Причем ввиду того, что я родилась и жила в кругу, гда вообще о вегитарианцах особо не слышали, то я долго считала, что у меня психические отклонения. Пыталась сделать так что бы это не доставляло мне дискомфорта. Мне сложно объяснить, что я считаю и что воображаю. Есть некоторый набор ощущений.
> Когда я вижу мясо - я вижу части плоти существ, изуродованные кулинарными  попытками получить от поедания максимум удовольствия... что еще... 
> Недавно переаудиочитывала Затворника и Шестипалого - удивлялась как можно после этого остаться мясоедом  
> 
> 
> 
> Ага. Когда розовые крокодилы полетят летят на юг за фудзи подумай о своей гейше...  Меня  от такого пафоса только на хихи пробивает.  )) Давайте будем проще ?


Будьте проще, избегайте того, что считаете пафосом. Всему свое время. Ваше воображение плодит розовых крокодилов, Вы не понимаете что такое чувственные ощущения и как они связаны со страданиями. Вам удобно воспринимать только абстрактными четыре клятвы Бодхисаттвы? 
Пока не захотите честно воспринимать свое неведение, не найдется и капли мотивации чтобы его преодолеть. Можете вернуть мне эти слова, если предельно честны с собой.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Буддизм это прежде внутренний путь к познанию чувственного опыта. 
> Когда каждый здесь обнаружит истинную причину возникновения страданий и истинный путь освобождения от этой причины - не останется поводов для спора. Только ясность - что есть помощь в освобождении от страданий, а что есть оправдание неведения и успокоение в неведении.


Во и я о том же! Если отбросить эту всю тавтологию. Так вот, как я помогаю повторяя мантры и поедая его животному, когда я этого не ощущаю? 
То есть я так понимаю, что вы это ощущаете, да ? Как приносите пользу этому существу, поедая его? Это по сути все что мне интересно. 
То есть основанно ли это у вас на переживаниях или просто на подобном интеллектуальном словоблудии ?
Лично у меня, когда я не ем я с этим не сталкиваюсь и в моём мозгу нет конфликта, а когда ем, то от него мантрой не отмажешься.

----------


## Вао

> Что толку находясь в неведении о разнице между условиями и причиной страданий разглагольствовать об устранении "причин" страданий, распространяя свое неведение и настаивая на том, что условия на самом деле являются причинами?


Как раз напротив вегетарианцы, даже  не достигнув Просветления, уже здесь и сейчас реально уменьшают страдания живым существам. А оппоненты любят рассуждать о метафизическом сострадании реально палец, о палец не ударив, чтобы спасти хоть одно живое существо. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

Екатерина Петровна, прежде - ощутите реальные страдания реальных живых существ и отличите их от Вашего воображения, иначе Вы действительно останетесь в тупике относительно того, является ли помощь УЖЕ умертвленному животному реальной или воображаемой. Пока Вы только противоставляете Ваше воображение о том, какие мучения претерпевало некое животное, которое Вы видите в кусках мяса, глубоко заблуждаясь в том, что такое рождение, жизнь и смерть, привязываясь только к форме. 
Необходимо преодолеть привязанность к форме, иначе Вы так и останетесь лишь с воображением о том, что же есть освобождением от страданий, никогда не вкусив в действительности этого освобождения. 
Это Ваше воображение создает Вам препятствия, а вовсе не освобождение от страданий. Вы не только не стремитесь к освобождению чувствующих существ от страданий, Вы напротив, распространяете идею, что освобождение от страданий невозможно, только освобождение от чувственных ощущений, которые провоцируют возникновение страданий. Если Вы понимаете разницу, то Вы на правильном пути. Только Вам решать - упорствовать ли в привязанностях или подвергнуть их сомнению. Каждый раз, когда Вы вместо того, чтобы подвергнуть сомнению основания Вашей привязанности к связи мясоедения и страданий живых существ, начинаете оправдывать эту привязанность, Вы лишь укрепляетесь в заблуждении, и отталкиваете от себя истинные причины, по которым Буддистам необходимо воздерживаться от употребления мяса животных в пищу, условий, в которых это необходимо и цели, ради которой это необходимо. 
Разве только мучения смерти единственная причина вегитарианства?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как раз напротив вегетарианцы, даже  не достигнув Просветления, уже здесь и сейчас реально уменьшают страдания живым существам. А оппоненты любят рассуждать о метафизическом сострадании реально палец, о палец не ударив, чтобы спасти хоть одно живое существо.


Вао Цзы, от чего спасти? Говорите без трепа, не рассуждая! Вы знаете? Или только предполагаете и упорствуете в невежестве?

----------


## Аньезка

> Екатерина Петровна, прежде - ощутите реальные страдания реальных живых существ и отличите их от Вашего воображения


BTR, вы хотите сказать, что животное, которое убивают, не страдает?




> Разве только мучения смерти единственная причина вегитарианства?


Мучения убийства.. не смерти.

----------


## Good

Прошу прощения, что вторгаюсь в тред.
Но по-моему, есть мясо или не есть его это внутренний выбор каждого человека, поэтому не судья никому.
А насчет того, как помочь убитым животным (да и насекомым и червякам) думается необходимо избавиться от собственного неведения в первую очередь. 
Потом же, когда я вырву этот сорняк с корнем, я смогу помогать живым существам: становясь терпимее к недостаткам (достоинствам) других, не разделяя на вегетарианцев и мясоедов, я смогу понять всякого (например: и мясоеда и вега). Поняв их, я смогу принять их своим сердцем и полюбить. А как ещё можно спасти всех чувствующих существ, как не любовью к ним?

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, от чего спасти?


От насильственной смерти.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, вы хотите сказать, что животное, которое убивают, не страдает?
> 
> 
> 
> Мучения убийства.. не смерти.


Я хочу сказать, что животное, которое убивают, находилось и находится в страдании независимо от факта, что его убивают. Вы закрываете на это глаза? Вы хотите освободить животное лишь от причин определенных чувственных ощущений, но не от страданий. Понимаете почему эта разница важна?

----------


## Аньезка

> Прошу прощения, что вторгаюсь в тред.
> Но по-моему, есть мясо или не есть его это внутренний выбор каждого человека, поэтому не судья никому.


Красиво звучит. Но пример: вашего родственника убили. Можете ли вы сказать, что убивать ваших родственников или нет - внутренний выбор каждого человека, поэтому не судья никому?

И если нет, то почему же мы дискриминируем животных... Они ведь такие же как мы. С природой Будды. Они наши матери в прошлых рождениях.

----------


## Аньезка

> Я хочу сказать, что животное, которое убивают, находилось и находится в страдании независимо от факта, что его убивают. Вы закрываете на это глаза? Вы хотите освободить животное лишь от причин определенных чувственных ощущений, но не от страданий. Понимаете почему эта разница важна?


Я хочу освободить его как от причин чувственных ощущений, так и от страданий. Одно другому не мешает.

----------


## Won Soeng

Аня, Вы привязаны к родственникам, понимаете? Вы приводите пример, однако он не опровергает того факта, что действительно убивать моих или Ваших родственников - это внутреннее побуждение убийцы. Разумеется, этот факт - лишь неверная идея. Нет никакого внутреннего побуждения. Если Вы кого-то судите, Вы подвержены относительному. Вы сравниваете поведение случившееся с поведением ожидаемым. Но Вы продолжаете не понимать абсолютного, Вы не видите что приводит к этому убийству, Вы делите события по принадлежности к воле убийцы, к воле жертвы, к Вашей воле. Вы понимаете что есть воля?
Когда есть заблуждение в корне, в понимании "что есть Я" - оно не позволяет понять, почему нет никакого "мы дискриминируем животных". 
Когда Вы хотите в туалет, Вы идете в туалет, Вас заботит при этом, что Вы дискриминируете ноги? 
Надеюсь присутствующим хочется не всего лишь поспорить на форуме отстаивая свои идеи. 
Повторю еще раз Вам свой вопрос - Вы хотите освободить Ваших родственников только от убийства и ощущений, которые насильственная смерть вызывает или не вызывает. Понимаете ли Вы, что это Ваше желание не ведет к освобождению от страданий?
Вы вольны выбирать, какие страдания мучительнее, а какие терпимее - для себя. Меняется ли Ваш выбор со временем? Готовы ли Вы дать абсолютную шкалу мучительности страданий? 
Если Вы не понимаете единой причины всех страданий - следует практиковать, только практиковать, до осознания ответа "КТО страдает". 
Вам может быть комфортным считать, что Вы делаете что-то для освобождения от страданий, и некомфортным слышать, что это лишь заблуждение. Подвергнуть ли свое понимание сомнению или отбросить сомнения - решать Вам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я хочу освободить его как от причин чувственных ощущений, так и от страданий. Одно другому не мешает.


Мешает. Вы теряете время непонимая, почему освобождение от чувственных ощущений не является путем освобождения от страданий. Вы находитесь в самоуспокоении, а не в мотивации к постижению истинной причины страданий.

----------


## Аньезка

> Мешает. Вы теряете время непонимая, почему освобождение от чувственных ощущений не является путем освобождения от страданий. Вы находитесь в самоуспокоении, а не в мотивации к постижению истинной причины страданий.


А вы теряете время, сидя на форуме. И что?
Может я буду терять своё время с большей пользой.

----------


## Won Soeng

> От насильственной смерти.


И как это связано с освобождением от страданий? Вы привязаны только к форме, и отбрасываете восприятие не-формы.  Что умирает?
Для Вас неразделенность - это только философская концепция, не так ли?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вы теряете время, сидя на форуме. И что?
> Может я буду терять своё время с большей пользой.


Это Ваш выбор не прислушиваться к сомнениям. Может так, может не так, сохраняйте это сомнение, если угодно. Или Вы уверены в себе, но не хотели бы меня обидеть резким ответом?
Если Вы не видите ничего для себя полезного в нашей беседе, можете смело это сказать.
Если Вы действительно не понимаете, что оправдание самоуспокоения тем, что кто-то по Вашему самоуспокоен больше Вашего - остается только оправданием, то нет и смысла подкидывать Вам сомнения в оправданности самоуспокоения. 
Если Вам не нужны высказывания сомнений в Вашей позиции, просто скажите это.

----------


## Good

\\\Красиво звучит. Но пример: вашего родственника убили. Можете ли вы сказать, что убивать ваших родственников или нет - внутренний выбор каждого человека, поэтому не судья никому?

И если нет, то почему же мы дискриминируем животных... Они ведь такие же как мы. С природой Будды. Они наши матери в прошлых рождениях.\\\

Аня, я ни в коем случае не подразумевал убийство, говоря о внутреннем выборе каждого человека. Необходимо со всей тщательностью разбираться в Учении и в себе самом, дабы не создавать новых волн агрессии, гнева и неконтролируемых чувств.
Будда и говорил, что все существа обладают природой Будды и только имхо, наши нравится - не нравиться, убийство – спасение, мясоеды – вегетарианцы и ненависть – любовь и рождают в сердце иллюзорный выбор и дискриминацию.
И исходя из этого, я и позволил себе сказать, что не судья никому. 
Прошу прощения, если кого-то задел.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> когда Вы вместо того, чтобы подвергнуть сомнению основания Вашей привязанности к связи мясоедения и страданий живых существ, начинаете оправдывать эту привязанность, Вы лишь укрепляетесь в заблуждении, и отталкиваете от себя истинные причины, по которым Буддистам необходимо воздерживаться от употребления мяса животных в пищу, условий, в которых это необходимо и цели, ради которой это необходимо. 
> Разве только мучения смерти единственная причина вегитарианства?


Простите, вы действительно все так думаете? У меня уважение к дзен, как к четкому локаничному учению, пресекающему индульгирование. Вы не отвечаете на вопрос, а разговариваете с собой. 
Неужели вы думаете, что я не читала всех этих истин и рассуждений, что нужно буддисту и что не нужно?  :Smilie: ))  Или вам кажется, что если я еще раз их прочитаю в вашем изложении, то будет мне счастье?  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

BTR, я, конечно, благодарна всем Буддам и Бодхисаттвам за то, что, когда-нибудь, черед миллионы жизней, благодаря им я..возможно...достигну Освобождения. Но. Если я сейчас заболею, я пойду к врачу. Потому это такая помощь для меня сейчас актуальней.

----------


## PampKin Head

Петровна, мироощущение буддиста - это его личное дело. 

Мироощущение вегетарианца Патрула Ринпоче содержит также элемент обязательности отречения для занятия буддийской практикой. И что? Хватаясь за спадающие порты, бежать в горы прочь?

Какие выводы делать из мироощущения Бодхисаттвы Шакьямуни?

----------


## Won Soeng

Екатерина Петровна, дзен это предельная честность. Когда есть сомнение - выражаете сомнение. Если Вы "читали" истины и рассуждения, но они не произвели на Вас впечатления, это еще не значит, что их можно отбросить как абстрактные. Вы можете ответить ясным пониманием, опровергающим возникшее у меня сомнение, либо можете проигнорировать мое сомнение в Вашем понимании. Вы можете даже испытать мое понимание высказывая свои сомнения. Возможно Вы уверены, что нет необходимости обращать Ваше внимание на прописные истины, но если Вы не делитесь этой уверенностью, сомнения никуда не денутся. Ваше право их отбросить, забывая очередную истину или испытать уверенность принимая сомнение всерьез.

----------


## Вао

> Мешает. Вы теряете время непонимая, почему освобождение от чувственных ощущений не является путем освобождения от страданий. Вы находитесь в самоуспокоении, а не в мотивации к постижению истинной причины страданий.


Все свои прошлые жизни, Будда Шакьямуни даже ещё не являясь Просветленным,  постоянно спасал живые существа от смерти иногда даже ценой своей жизни. И своими благими поступками он накопил такую благую карму, что  в одной из жизней смог достичь Просветления. Надеюсь, вы Джатаки читали? 
Уважаемый БТР вы, что считаете, что Будда терял своё время, когда спасал кого-то?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я хочу сказать, что животное, которое убивают, находилось и находится в страдании независимо от факта, что его убивают. Вы закрываете на это глаза? Вы хотите освободить животное лишь от причин определенных чувственных ощущений, но не от страданий. Понимаете почему эта разница важна?


Я хочу освободить того кого могу так как могу.
Может у вас есть лучшее предложение? Вы можете освободить это животное из сансары? Я нет, для меня важно что бы существа как можно меньше страдали, где бы они ни были и кем бы они ни были.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все свои прошлые жизни, Будда Шакьямуни даже ещё не являясь Просветленным,  постоянно спасал живые существа от смерти иногда даже ценой своей жизни. И своими благими поступками он накопил такую благую карму, что  в одной из жизней смог достичь Просветления. Надеюсь, вы Джатаки читали? 
> Уважаемый БТР вы, что считаете, что Будда терял своё время, когда спасал кого-то?


Спасал отказом от мясоедства? Приведите примеры из джатак того, что Бодхисаттва Шакьямуни был вегетарианец.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, я, конечно, благодарна всем Буддам и Бодхисаттвам за то, что, когда-нибудь, черед миллионы жизней, благодаря им я..возможно...достигну Освобождения. Но. Если я сейчас заболею, я пойду к врачу. Потому это такая помощь для меня сейчас актуальней.


Позвольте, Аня, обратить Ваше внимание на вопрос, что достигает освобождения и от чего? Если у Вас нет ответа, то Вы только верите словам об достижении освобождения, из каких бы авторитетных источников Вам бы не пришла такая трактовка. Если у Вас есть ответ, попробуйте обосновать им причины, по которым освобождение от страданий не в Ваших силах.

----------


## Аньезка

> Спасал отказом от мясоедства? Приведите примеры из джатак того, что Бодхисаттва Шакьямуни был вегетарианец.


Кстати, приведи пример, что не был.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, приведи пример, что не был.


Аня, я не делал утверждения о спасении живых существ отказом от употребления мяса. И я не доказываю, что Шакьямуни в предыдущих жизнях был вегетарианцем\мясоедом.

Тогда зачем мне что-то приводить?

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, я не делал утверждения о спасении живых существ отказом от употребления мяса. И я не доказываю, что Шакьямуни в предыдущих жизнях был вегетарианцем\мясоедом.
> 
> Тогда зачем мне что-то приводить?


Так, интересно.

Просто ты "передёрнул" пост Вао Цзы, который говорил о том, что, при случае, Будда спасал конкретную жизнь конкретного существа. Совершенно банальным способом.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Екатерина Петровна, дзен это предельная честность. Когда есть сомнение - выражаете сомнение. Если Вы "читали" истины и рассуждения, но они не произвели на Вас впечатления, это еще не значит, что их можно отбросить как абстрактные. Вы можете ответить ясным пониманием, опровергающим возникшее у меня сомнение, либо можете проигнорировать мое сомнение в Вашем понимании. Вы можете даже испытать мое понимание высказывая свои сомнения. Возможно Вы уверены, что нет необходимости обращать Ваше внимание на прописные истины, но если Вы не делитесь этой уверенностью, сомнения никуда не денутся. Ваше право их отбросить, забывая очередную истину или испытать уверенность принимая сомнение всерьез.


Извините, дискуссия с вами для меня является словоблудием. Возможно я ошибаюсь и в жизни вы ясный, сильный, простой человек, доказывающий слова делом, но, тут вы не отвечаете на простые вопросы, вместо этого вываливая громаду ваших умозаключений и индульгирования . Я не люблю подобную искусственность, громоздкие и шаткие конструкции мне неприятны, ваши слова для меня как скушная книга, такое бывает, люди разные - просто я не ваша аудитория  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так, интересно.
> 
> Просто ты "передёрнул" пост Вао Цзы, который говорил о том, что, при случае, Будда спасал конкретную жизнь конкретного существа. Совершенно банальным способом.


Я это понимаю. Только какое отношение имеет спасение конкретной жизни конкретного существа конкретным буддистом к вегетарианству?  

Вопрос: в предыдущих воплощениях Бодхисаттва Шакьямуни был вегетарианцем или нет?

P.S. Бодхисаттва Кармапа таковым не является, для примера. Бодхисаттва ЕСДЛ тоже (правда по медицинским соображениям). 
- могут ли бодхисаттву остановить медицинские соображения в ключевых вопросах Дхармы? или может употребление мяса не является ключевым вопросом?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Блин, один вопрос был: когда вы едите мясо и повторяете мантры, чувствуете ли вы что помогаете живому существу, которое едите или делаете это только потому что прочитали, что так надо?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Блин, один вопрос был: когда вы едите мясо и повторяете мантры, чувствуете ли вы что помогаете живому существу, которое едите или делаете это только потому что прочитали, что так надо?


Чувствую. Или вы подозреваете меня в обмане самого себя?

А когда вы мантры читаете, вы чувствуете, что помогаете самой себе или делаете это только потому что прочитали, что так надо?

----------


## Вао

> Спасал отказом от мясоедства? Приведите примеры из джатак того, что Бодхисаттва Шакьямуни был вегетарианец.


Вот вы вклиниваетесь в середине беседы, не вникнув. БТР утверждает, что спасать от смерти живые существа это пустая трата времени, и я в ответ привел пример из джатак. На счет примеров. Помнится, Михаил Шебунин не однократно приводил примеры из сутр и слов Далай-ламы. Поэтому уж извините, но я больше утруждаться поисками не буду.   :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все свои прошлые жизни, Будда Шакьямуни даже ещё не являясь Просветленным,  постоянно спасал живые существа от смерти иногда даже ценой своей жизни. И своими благими поступками он накопил такую благую карму, что  в одной из жизней смог достичь Просветления. Надеюсь, вы Джатаки читали? 
> Уважаемый БТР вы, что считаете, что Будда терял своё время, когда спасал кого-то?


Вы полагаете, что Будда не понимал разницы между страданиями и ощущениями? Если Вам понятна эта разница, тогда зачем этот вопрос?

Разумеется, будет добродетельным даже не понимая Благородных истин о страданиях стремиться соблюдать предписания, заветы, обеты, наставления.
Добродетельно, но не достаточно. Когда некто соблюдает наставления, но осознает, что только этого недостаточно - это заслуживает поддержки, одобрения и восхищения. Когда остается только следование наставлениям, и практика останавливается самооправданием "пусть медленно, но накапливаются заслуги" - это заслуживает упрека, удивления и порицания.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я это понимаю. Только какое отношение имеет спасение конкретной жизни конкретного существа конкретным буддистом к вегетарианству?  
> 
> Вопрос: в предыдущих воплощениях Бодхисаттва Шакьямуни был вегетарианцем или нет?
> 
> P.S. Бодхисаттва Кармапа таковым не является, для примера. Бодхисаттва ЕСДЛ тоже (правда по медицинским соображениям). 
> - могут ли бодхисаттву остановить медицинские соображения в ключевых вопросах Дхармы? или может употребление мяса не является ключевым вопросом?


Ключевым вопросом не является и серийное убийство, вспомним Миларепу и другие вопросы   :Smilie:  Но вот если вы сейчас замочите толпу народа, как думаете это кому нибудь поможет?  :Smilie: )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ключевым вопросом не является и серийное убийство, вспомним Миларепу и другие вопросы   Но вот если вы сейчас замочите толпу народа, как думаете это кому нибудь поможет? )


Замочило толпы Миларепой породило великий страх перерождение в аду у Миларепы. Отречение побудило искать Дхарму, найти Марпу и практиковать, сосредоточившись лишь на практике. 

В результате имеем океан Кагью (а до Милы это был лишь ручей).

Мало?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот вы вклиниваетесь в середине беседы, не вникнув. БТР утверждает, что спасать от смерти живые существа это пустая трата времени, и я в ответ привел пример из джатак. На счет примеров. Помнится, Михаил Шебунин не однократно приводил примеры из сутр и слов Далай-ламы. Поэтому уж извините, но я больше утруждаться поисками не буду.


Вао, это Ваши слова и Ваше мнение о том, что утверждает БТР. Оно ошибочное. 
Речь идет о том, что спасать ТОЛЬКО от смерти, как спасать ТОЛЬКО от различных воспринимаемых как причины страданий ощущений - пустая потеря времени. Этого не просто недостаточно, это вызывает неправильные действия, заблуждения и новые страдания. Более того, такие верования замутняют учение, заставляют верить в трудность освобождения от страданий, в необходимость каждому вместо практики назначенной учителем, погружаться в чужие сомнения, догадки, заблуждения и неверные представления.

----------


## Вао

> Вы полагаете, что Будда не понимал разницы между страданиями и ощущениями? Если Вам понятна эта разница, тогда зачем этот вопрос?


Мне лично не понятно ваше деление на страдание и ощущение страдания. Поясните пожалуста. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне лично не понятно ваше деление на страдание и ощущение страдания. Поясните пожалуста.


Ощущение страдания - это восприятие обусловленное склонностью к страданиям.
Деление происходит иначе. Есть чувственные ощущения, которые могут восприниматься со страданием, а могут восприниматься без страданий.
Страдания - это несогласие с чувственным ощущением, нежелание имеющихся чувственных ощущений, приводящее к нежеланию их воспринимать, к ограничению объема внимания. 
Это легко осознается на практике, и не требует веры на словах. 
Всякий раз, когда возникает сопротивление вниманию и восприятию - именно это сопротивление, а не воспринимаемое является причиной возникновения страданий.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Ощущение страдания - это восприятие обусловленное склонностью к страданиям.
> Деление происходит иначе. Есть чувственные ощущения, которые могут восприниматься со страданием, а могут восприниматься без страданий.
> Страдания - это несогласие с чувственным ощущением, нежелание имеющихся чувственных ощущений, приводящее к нежеланию их воспринимать, к ограничению объема внимания.
> Это легко осознается на практике, и не требует веры на словах.
> Всякий раз, когда возникает сопротивление вниманию и восприятию - именно это сопротивление, а не воспринимаемое является причиной возникновения страданий.


Значит избавление от страдания - это избавление от его причины, то есть от сопротивления чувственным ощущениям?  Другими словами чувствовать и не страдать при этом означает чувствовать не пытаясь дать имя тому, что чувствуешь. Не называть цветок красивым, запах - ужасным и .т.п.

Поправти меня пожалуйста BTR  если я не прав в своих рассуждениях.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Замочило толпы Миларепой породило великий страх перерождение в аду у Миларепы. Отречение побудило искать Дхарму, найти Марпу и практиковать, сосредоточившись лишь на практике. 
> 
> В результате имеем океан Кагью (а до Милы это был лишь ручей).
> 
> Мало?


Точно! Всвязи с этим предлагаю оправдать убийства и прочее, так?  :Wink:  
Воистину русский лозунг "Убей старушку - стань Раскольниковым"  :Smilie:  типа пока гадостей вагон не сделаешь - не убоишься адов, не раскаешься как следует, а значит и святым не станешь  :Smilie:

----------


## Таши

Екатерина Петровна, ну, буду говорить только за себя) дело в том, что в моём случае я уже давно поняла, что не испытываю никакого желания есть тело убитого существа. Но в определённые моменты, когда прочувствовала на себе благословение, понимаю, что надо им делиться даже в такой немного двусмысленной ситуации. 
 Проще говоря - есть мясо плохо, но если у этого животного карма такова, что оно "находит" меня после сильного благословения, пусть даже в убитом виде, то я должна им с ним поделиться.

  Вообще, вопрос это довольно деликатный, и у каждого есть своё мнение на этот счёт. Опять же в моём случае я чувствую, что это правильно. Без преувеличений, - если бы надо было преподнести своё собственное тело в виде мяса какому-нибудь монаху или мирянину, пережившего благословение каким-то величайшим бодхисаттвой, - моему счастью не было бы границ. Не шучу. Возможно, это когда-то уже произошло и привело к более благоприятным условиям, которые у меня сейчас есть.

----------


## Ersh

Екатерина Петровна с завидным упорством игнорирует тот факт, что ради ее вегетарианской пищи тоже погибло неисчислимое количество живых существ.
Несчастные зайчики, умершие от того, что их лишили их любимого леса на зубах не похрустывают?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Екатерина Петровна с завидным упорством игнорирует тот факт, что ради ее вегетарианской пищи тоже погибло неисчислимое количество живых существ.
> Несчастные зайчики, умершие от того, что их лишили их любимого леса на зубах не похрустывают?


Ничего не игнорирую,  вы плохо прочитали посты. Леса, зайчиков и жуков для добычи мяса погибает ацки несравнимо больше. В этом то и дело.   

Я вообще про то, что когда я мантру говорю над мясом я ничего не ощущаю, оно не взлетает, кем переродиться - это про себя не знаешь, и вобщем в это я могу только как бы верить, а буддизм типа основан на опыте... ерунда выходит... 
Но вот, как говорят выше, у некоторых другое ощущение, впринципе меня это радует. 
Хотя есть мясо все равно не моё, я умею создавать хорошие связи другим образом  :Smilie: ))  Пусть кто не умеет этим занимается   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Вы еще даже не представляете, что Вы можете, дорогая Екатерина Петровна :Smilie:

----------


## Таши

В некоторых Чистых Землях Будды тоже "поедают" существ из сострадания. И эти существа, проходя через определённые центры тела Будды, получают огромное благословение. После сильного благословения здесь, на земле, тоже начинаешь на какое-то время видеть всё на чистом уровне, в том числе и себя видишь уже не совсем человеком. В это время, imho, и возможно есть мясо из сострадания. Потом, когда этот взгляд, к сожалению, рассеивается, лучше опять воздерживаться от мяса.  Но если можешь сохранять этот взгляд всегда, то тогда нет никаких проблем в употреблении мяса.

----------


## Штелп

> Блин, один вопрос был: когда вы едите мясо и повторяете мантры, чувствуете ли вы что помогаете живому существу, которое едите или делаете это только потому что прочитали, что так надо?


Да.Чувствуем что успеваем помочь этому существу только таким способом.Его уже убили, а тот факт, что мы выкупили тело и доступным нам способом пытаемся что-то для него сделать, говорит о какой-то связи с этим конкретным существом и мы, эту связь вероятно укрепляем. Мы чувствуем так. Это наше мнение.

----------


## Штелп

> Я вообще про то, что когда я мантру говорю над мясом я ничего не ощущаю, оно не взлетает, кем переродиться - это про себя не знаешь, и вобщем в это я могу только как бы верить, а буддизм типа основан на опыте... ерунда выходит


 :Smilie:  Опыт приходит. Мантры сильны повторением.Однажды-нечто изменится и ...

----------


## Won Soeng

Екатерина Петровна - больше смертей, меньше смертей - это НЕ Буддизм. Вы остаетесь в иллюзии относительно страданий рождения, жизни и смерти. Больше страданий и меньше страданий - это различение начинается тогда, когда Вы сможете освободиться от страданий боли и от мучений смерти. Вы по Вашему выбору можете тешиться в иллюзии и дальше, полагая, что Ваши заслуги больше, чем кого-то поедающего мясо и игнорировать напоминания о том, что это лишь заблуждение. Продолжайте упорствовать и остановитесь в практике навсегда, не позволяя себе ясно увидеть рожденное Вами препятствие. Нежелание видеть, что избавление даже всех чувствующих существ от смерти не освободит их от страданий - это та самая ловушка, из-за которой многие практикующие самоуспокаиваются "в малых, но реальных достижениях". Очень обижаясь, когда им говоришь, что это вовсе не достижения, а только немного менее грязное омрачение, требующее избавления. Вы пытаетесь оправдаться, атакуя предлагаемые Вам мысли, утрируя их, гипертрофируя и избегая того, к чему Вас пытаются подтолкнуть. Пока не захотите усомниться в наличии у Вас заслуг, полученных вегитарианством, так и будее воевать и утверждать, какая Вы благодетельная, и какие глупости утверждают Ваши оппоненты. Это Ваш осознанный выбор?

JuniorUK, начало верное, продолжение ошибочное. Дело не в именах. Ожидание или избегание появляется до имен. Просто проверьте это. Освобождение от ожидания или избегания начинается с возвращения снова и снова внимания к сосредоточению. Тогда импульсы недовольства имеющимся в чувственных ощущениях теряют силу и становятся доступны для обнаружения все раньше и раньше.

----------


## JuniorUK

> JuniorUK, начало верное, продолжение ошибочное. Дело не в именах. Ожидание или избегание появляется до имен. Просто проверьте это. Освобождение от ожидания или избегания начинается с возвращения снова и снова внимания к сосредоточению. Тогда импульсы недовольства имеющимся в чувственных ощущениях теряют силу и становятся доступны для обнаружения все раньше и раньше.


Проверил. Проанализировал некоторые свои ощущения и согласен, что я был не совсем точен в своем первоначальном определение. Конечно же имена появляются потом.

----------


## Вао

Цитата из книги  Сон Чоль Сынима.




> Но еще большее буддийское подношение — это. Дхарма. Есть семь видов подношения Дхармой:
> 1. Следование Учению Будды, 
> 2. Помощь всем формам жизни, 
> 3. Забота о защите всех форм жизни, 
> 4. Принятие бремени других, 
> 5. Упорная медитация, 
> 6. Постоянное поддержание практики бодхисаттвы, 
> 7. Упорное стремление к просветлению.
> *Самое важное из этих семи — помощь всем формам жизни.* Будда говорит, что помощь другим живым существам даже на мгновение — бесконечно больше чем приношение всего, что ты можешь в храм Будде, больше песнопений и молитв.
> ...



Совершенно очевидно, что самое главное в махаяне это помощь всем формам жизни.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

Скажите, а отказ от котлеты в пользу каши - какая в этом польза *живым* существам?

----------


## PampKin Head

Самое главное в Махаяне - достижение Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи.

----------


## Вао

> Скажите, а отказ от котлеты в пользу каши - какая в этом польза *живым* существам?



Вегетарианцы, даже не достигнув Просветления, уже здесь и сейчас реально уменьшают страдания живым существам. А оппоненты любят рассуждать о метафизическом сострадании реально палец, о палец не ударив, чтобы спасти хоть одно живое существо. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Да.Чувствуем что успеваем помочь этому существу только таким способом.Его уже убили, а тот факт, что мы выкупили тело и доступным нам способом пытаемся что-то для него сделать, говорит о какой-то связи с этим конкретным существом и мы, эту связь вероятно укрепляем. Мы чувствуем так. Это наше мнение.


Вы, к себе на "ВЫ" ?  :Wink:  Или вы можете говорить не только за себя?  :EEK!:  

Я согласна, что это так в случаи , например, ганапуджи, когда небольшое количество мяса куплено исключительно для подношения и помощи живому существу. Но когда среднестатистический человек потребляет 100 кг мяса в год, то соответственно спрос не рождает ли предложение? ИМХО, тут прямой закон - причина-следствие или его экономическая модификация  :Smilie: 

Насчет опыта в повторении мантр, боюсь колличеством тут все не решается  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Хоть вы обповторяйтесь мантрами, а съеденый голубь у вас не взлетит, как у махасиддхов  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    Дело тут видимо все таки в реализации  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> Самое главное в Махаяне - достижение Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи.


Нет самое главное в Махаяне это сострадание ко всем живым существам. А личное освобождение не является главным. :Cool:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вегетарианцы, даже не достигнув Просветления, уже здесь и сейчас реально уменьшают страдания живым существам. А оппоненты любят рассуждать о метафизическом сострадании реально палец, о палец не ударив, чтобы спасти хоть одно живое существо.


Что вы знаете о своих оппонентах? Про ваши концепции говорилось много и обширно...

Вегетарианцы - стоящие на горе трупов, но в белом...

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет самое главное в Махаяне это сострадание ко всем живым существам. А личное освобождение не является главным.


Таки необходимым и достаточным, чтобы как раз и начать в полном объеме помогать ЖС.
Бодхисаттва стремится у своему пробуждению не для себя, а для других. Но реально помочь он может только как будда. Отказ от личного пробуждения - считай отказ от бодхичитты  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Я вообще вот о чем. Вчера в Тамани мы нашли пересыхающие лужи с маленькими рыбками, там вода была уже почти горячая и они постепенно дохли. Долго их вылавливали от туда в банку и выпустили в лиман. Можно сколько угодно трендеть о том, что это все бессмысленно, но это было хорошо. Правда со мной не было буддистов, отягощенных концепциями просветления, кармы и длительными рассуждениями о пользе и бесполезности чьей либо жизни, а то так бы еще мешать начали, а ведь я могу и грязью кинуть   :Wink: 
А мантры, конечно, повторяю, когда уж совсем ничего нельзя сделать ...

----------


## Вао

> Вегетарианцы - стоящие на горе трупов, но в белом...


Это все ваша воспалённая фантазия. Конечно вегетарианцы это злобные, коварные вурдалаки.  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Таки необходимым и достаточным, чтобы как раз и начать в полном объеме помогать ЖС.
> Бодхисаттва стремится у своему пробуждению не для себя, а для других. Но реально помочь он может только как будда. Отказ от личного пробуждения - считай отказ от бодхичитты


А может пока хотя бы не в полном объеме, а?  :Wink:  А то так ведь живые существа поперевымрут все, вашего просветления ожидаючи  :Smilie: ))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я вообще вот о чем. Вчера в Тамани мы нашли пересыхающие лужи с маленькими рыбками, там вода была уже почти горячая и они постепенно дохли. Долго их вылавливали от туда в банку и выпустили в лиман. Можно сколько угодно трендеть о том, что это все бессмысленно, но это было хорошо. Правда со мной не было буддистов, отягощенных концепциями просветления, кармы и длительными рассуждениями о пользе и бесполезности чьей либо жизни, а то так бы еще мешать начали, а ведь я могу и грязью кинуть  
> А мантры, конечно, повторяю, когда уж совсем ничего нельзя сделать ...


Петровна, а ты полагаешь, что мясоеды в такой ситуации перешагнут и пойдут дальше?

----------


## Ондрий

> А может пока хотя бы не в полном объеме, а?  А то так ведь живые существа поперевымрут все, вашего просветления ожидаючи ))


Моего то точно ждать долго - мне еще по адам отмотать сроки придется  :Smilie: 
А не в полном объеме - разумеется тоже может. И даже не бодхисаттва может помогать ЖС  :Wink: 
P.S. Реплика(уточнение) моя была о целях бодхисаттвы в ответ на пост Вао Цзы.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Что вы знаете о своих оппонентах? Про ваши концепции говорилось много и обширно...
> 
> Вегетарианцы - стоящие на горе трупов, но в белом...


"Да, нет что, вы, я такое же точно быдло " (с) анекдот   :Smilie: ))

А чо вам, уважаемый, вегитарианские концепции ? По вашему мир станет хуже, если в нем будет чуть меньше скотобоен ?  :Smilie:  Тогда чего ж вы так хотите , что б их - вегитарианцев меньше стало?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Петровна, а ты полагаешь, что мясоеды в такой ситуации перешагнут и пойдут дальше?


Мясоеды слишком много болтают. А когда много болтают - мало действуют.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мясоеды слишком много болтают. А когда много болтают - мало действуют.


Петровна, я полагаю, что оглашать на форумах факты собственной жизни - это разновидность эксгибиционизма. Если тебе это свойственно - да заради Аллаха Всемогущего. В добрый путь!

----------


## Ондрий

> Это все ваша воспалённая фантазия. Конечно вегетарианцы это злобные, коварные вурдалаки.


Если я иду по рынку и покупаю живых раков и сомиков с целю их дома потом сварить и  зажарить - то да... я коварный вурдалак!

А с точки зрения современных масштабных сельскохозяйственных методов выращивания злаков и прочих растений, поедание мяса примерно равно поеданию растений по тяжести вреда.

Раньше это было не так - выращивали без использования химикатов. Поэтому лет 100-200 назад может вегетарианцу был бы бOльший решпект  :Wink: 

У меня друг есть - агроном. Такие зверства рассказывает о процессе выращивания сель.хоз. продукции - ужос! Поэтому он и не может принять 5 обетов пратимокши, как я его не уговаривал - либо с работы уходить, либо кормить семью.

----
Кароче! 

*Вегетарианец! Если ты настоящий вегетарианец - кормись со своего огорода!!!* Без пестицидов и дуста! Следи, чтоб ни один червячок-паучок не помер от выращивания помидорчиков и огурчиков!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Петровна, я полагаю, что оглашать на форумах факты собственной жизни - это разновидность эксгибиционизма.


Ну в этом мы с вами коллеги , не создать ли нам клуб ?  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> Моего то точно ждать долго - мне еще по адам отмотать сроки придется 
> А не в полном объеме - разумеется тоже может. И даже не бодхисаттва может помогать ЖС 
> P.S. Реплика(уточнение) моя была о целях бодхисаттвы в ответ на пост Вао Цзы.


Если некий человек бескорыстно помогает живым существам, даже не зная такого слова, как бодхисатва и Буддизм. То он все равно бодхисатва. Важно не то, каким словом назвать, а важны поступки.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну в этом мы с вами коллеги , не создать ли нам клуб ?


Бугага. А что ты обо мне реально знаешь, кроме своих измышлений?




> — Самое лучшее, стереть всю личную историю, — сказал он, как бы давая мне время записывать, — потому что это сделает нас свободными от обволакивающих мыслей других людей.
> ...
> И сейчас никто не знает наверняка, кто я есть и что я делаю.
> ...
> — С этого момента, — сказал он, — ты должен просто показывать людям все, что ты найдешь нужным им показывать, но при этом никогда не говорить точно, как ты это сделал.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если некий человек бескорыстно помогает живым существам, даже не зная такого слова, как бодхисатва и Буддизм. То он все равно бодхисатва. Важно не то, каким словом назвать, а важны поступки.


Не бодхисаттва, а хороший человек, и это не приведет ни его к пробуждению, ни тех кому он помог, что никак не умалаяет его бескорыстных достоинств. 

Бодхисаттву от не-бодхисаттвы отличает мотив. Иначе нет смысла ни в обетах ни в практике.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мясоеды слишком много болтают. А когда много болтают - мало действуют.


Нет. Просто вегетарианцев подставили в министерстве сельского хозяйства!  :Big Grin: 
Они теперь уже сравнялись с мясоедами по вреду.

Картошку кушаете? А видели как происходит геноцид и холокост колорадскому жуку с кукурузников? Картина напоминает Вьетнам и сброс напалма.

Целые армады самолетов заправляют ядом и выпускают на поля

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> У меня друг есть - агроном. Такие зверства рассказывает о процессе выращивания сель.хоз. продукции - ужос! Поэтому он и не может принять 5 обетов пратимокши, как я его не уговаривал - либо с работы уходить, либо кормить семью.


Это да, существа тоже гибнут, как и при выращивании того что идет на корм животным, разница лишь в объеме добавлении в данном случаи конечного звена.  
Чтобы вырастить 1 килограмм мяса, надо потратить 50-60 кило зерновых.

----------


## Ондрий

> Чтобы вырастить 1 килограмм мяса, надо потратить 50-60 кило зерновых.


Это до коровки столько доходит. А чтобы вырастить 50 кг. зерновых? Это без  учета потерь от вредителей, транспортировки и хранения. Т.е. гораздо больше 50кг.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Бугага. А что ты обо мне реально знаешь, кроме своих измышлений?


А вы?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> Таки необходимым и достаточным, чтобы как раз и начать в полном объеме помогать ЖС.
> Бодхисаттва стремится у своему пробуждению не для себя, а для других. Но реально помочь он может только как будда. Отказ от личного пробуждения - считай отказ от бодхичитты



По этому поводу вспоминается анекдот эпохи застоя.
Брежневу задают вопрос из зала:
- Леонид Ильич вот вы обещали, что при коммунизме будет всё в изобилии и бесплатно. А почему сейчас полки пустые в магазинах и многие товары продаются по карточкам.
Ответ.
-Ну, дорогие мои. А в дороге вас кормить ни кто не обещал. :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

Получается, типа пока состояния Будды не достигну, то палец о палец не ударю, чтобы спасти кого-то. Подумаешь одним трупом больше, одним трупом меньше самое главное, чтобы ни что не отвлекало меня от великих мыслей о метафизическом сострадании. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вы?


Это я предлагаю создавать клубы по интересам и гадить из Девачена, аки голубь?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Это до коровки столько доходит. А чтобы вырастить 50 кг. зерновых? Это без  учета потерь от вредителей, транспортировки и хранения. Т.е. гораздо больше 50кг.


Не... я вот про что. Мяса вам в месяц надо около 6 кг, так? То есть в объеме зерна и пр. 35 в зерне, то есть в жучках столько сколько пошло на выращивание 35 кг + штук 12 жизней куриц.  Вегитарианцу 35 кг зерна это совсем не на месяц, это дофига просто ... то есть тех же жучков замочить для него надо гораздо меньше  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Это я предлагаю создавать клубы по интересам и гадить из Девачена, аки голубь?


Мда...  :Smilie: )) Ну что ж , успехов вам в борьбе с вегитарианцами  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Получается, типа пока состояния Будды не достигну, то палец о палец не ударю, чтобы спасти кого-то. Подумаешь одним трупом больше, одним трупом меньше самое главное, чтобы ни что не отвлекало меня от великих мыслей о метафизическом сострадании.


Вы сами приписали мне это. Я этого не говорил, а говорил обратное - об обетах и  *практиках* бодхисаттвы. Что такое практики бодхисаттвы думаю рассказывать не надо.

Я вам сказал, что для бодхисаттвы ВАЖНО достичь СОБСТВЕННОГО пробуждения.  Я НЕ СКАЗАЛ, что достижение пробуждения бодхисатвой происходит БЕЗ ПРАКТИК бодхисаттвы. Будте более внимательны при чтении постов и не приписывайте домыслы

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мда... )) Ну что ж , успехов вам в борьбе с вегитарианцами ))


Калькулятор купи для подсчета всех спасенных живых существ опосредствованным способом. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Вегетарианцы, даже не достигнув Просветления, уже здесь и сейчас реально уменьшают страдания живым существам. А оппоненты любят рассуждать о метафизическом сострадании реально палец, о палец не ударив, чтобы спасти хоть одно живое существо.



Еще раз, Вао, каким образом вегетарианцы, сводя под пашни и огороды все леса планеты способствуют уменьшениям страданий живых существ?
От чего спасают вегетарианцы живых существ?
Почему ты считаешь, что оппоненты палец о палец не ударили? Или с некоторых пор практика буддизма буддистами-вегетарианцами не признается Путем Спасения всех живых существ? Единственным путем?
Или буддисты-мясоеды мучают бедных животных перед тем как их съесть?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Калькулятор купи для подсчета всех спасенных живых существ опосредствованным способом.


Зачем калькулятор, что бы считать то, что ежу понятно ?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Зачем калькулятор, что бы считать то, что ежу понятно ?


Неужели и ежей спасала в походах?! Прямо спасательный многостаночник какой-то!

 :EEK!:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вегитарианцу 35 кг зерна это совсем не на месяц, это дофига просто ... то есть тех же жучков замочить для него надо гораздо меньше ))


Это я все понимаю.
Во-первых логика "больше-меньше замочить" какая-то порочная, имхо.
Во-вторых вегетарианец не только одним зерном питается. (Кстати, сколько уходит зерна на выпечку 1кг хлеба?)

Чтобы не говорить голословно нужно знать точное кол-во жучков на 1кв.м яровых  :Smilie: . И потом уже пересчитать на 1го едока в мес. Я не берусь этого делать  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Неужели и ежей спасала в походах?! Прямо спасательный многостаночник какой-то!


Фи, как грубо!  :Cool:

----------


## Аньезка

> Убийство животных и насекомых рассматривалось как греховное действие именно  потому, что оно нарушало процесс изживания жертвой кармического следствия прошлой деятельности. Рождение среди животных  и является таким следствием. 
> 
> Если жизнь животных  преждевременно прерывалось насильственным путем, то жертву ожидало ещё одно животное рождение, необходимое для полного исчерпания кармы, и перспектива человеческого рождения отодвигалась.  
> 
> Источник: Т.В. Ермакова. Е.П. Островская. «Индия: классический буддизм».


Смею предположить, что у коров было больше шансов родиться в следующей жизни человеком, чем у червяков и других насекомых.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Фи, как грубо!


"Плевок из Девачена в глаза, что божья роса..."

----------


## Ондрий

> Смею предположить, что у коров было больше шансов родиться в следующей жизни человеком, чем у червяков и других насекомых.


Почему? Исходя из мысли, что корова ближе к нам по строению, чем жук?

----------


## Вао

2 Ersh. 
Мне лишь осталось повторно процитировать своё сообщение.




> Цитата из книги  Сон Чоль Сынима.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Но еще большее буддийское подношение — это. Дхарма. Есть семь видов подношения Дхармой:
> 1. Следование Учению Будды, 
> ...


Я искренне сочувствую тем кто считает, что буддийская практика заключена только в вопрошании над коаном или в сидении в лотосе (полулотосе). Я сочувствую тем кто  поедание мяса или употребление алкоголя выставляют как достижение непривязанности и осознанности. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Аньезка

> Почему? Исходя из мысли, что корова ближе к нам по строению, чем жук?


Нет. Существует мнение, что "душа" (не знаю как еще назвать - энергетическое тело мобыть) животного живущего рядом с людьми и возвышающего разумом и душой может переродится в человеческом теле.

Геше Тинлей вот что говорит:



> Между сознанием человека и сознанием животного нет никаких различий. Но поскольку у них различные биологические особенности строения тела и мозга, их сознание функционирует по-разному. Не думайте, что у сознания есть форма. Оно бесформенно. Когда ваше сознание обитает в каком-то теле, оно функционирует в зависимости от его ментальных органов. *Если тело маленькое, например, тело насекомого, возможности сознания ограничены, так как у насекомого ограниченные органы чувств. Если же тело большое и органы чувств более совершенны, то и у сознания возможностей гораздо больше. Но потенциал у сознания человека и сознания животного один и тот же.*
> 
> С буддийской точки зрения, мы, находясь в сансаре, постоянно перерождаемся в одном из шести миров — в мирах ада, голодных духов, животных, людей, полубогов и богов. Мы переходим из одного мира в другой в соответствии с кармическими семенами, хранящимися в нашем сознании. Поскольку мы перевоплощаемся с безначальных времен, то уже рождались каждым из множества видов живых существ. Когда мы рождались собакой, наше сознание функционировало в соответствии со строением мозга и органами чувств собаки. Когда мы обретали более благоприятное рождение, то и сознание наше функционировало гораздо лучше. Наше сознание само по себе не уменьшается и не увеличивается в зависимости от той формы, которую мы принимаем. Отсутствие формы — одна из характеристик сознания. Вторая его характеристика — природная ясность, а третья — способность к познанию. Помимо этого, сознание функционирует в зависимости от органов зрения, слуха и пр. Например, если наш орган зрения является полноценным, то и зрительное сознание работает прекрасно. Если же орган зрения ущербен, зрительное сознание тоже несовершенно, то есть мы плохо видим. Если же нам сделают операцию по улучшению органа зрения, то мы станем видеть гораздо лучше, и зрительное сознание у нас улучшится.
> 
> Итак, мы постоянно воплощаемся в шести мирах, но самое благоприятное рождение, с точки зрения буддизма, — это обретение драгоценной человеческой жизни, обладающей восемнадцатью характеристиками, потому что, опираясь на эту жизнь, мы способны пересечь океан сансары.

----------


## Won Soeng

Мясоеды и Вегетарианцы!
Не нужно спорить - что лучше!
Вегетарианство - это очень благое деяние, но если считать вегитарианство чем-то обязательным - это делает вегетарианство неблагим деянием. Если считать вегетарианство достаточным - это делает вегетарианство путем в ад.
Никакие споры в деталях, никакие расчеты и сравнения этого не изменяют, нельзя поддаваться магии цифр, в неведении выбираются цифры наиболее оправдывающие, и эти цифры становятся препятствием, чтобы видеть.
Спасти рыбок - это благое деяние, никак не связанное с вегитарианством. 
Каждый выращивает в себе сострадание, но если быть привязанным к приятному/неприятному, то сострадание будет направлено не на то, на что должно быть!
Это не спор мясоедов и вегитарианцев в этом НЕЛЬЗЯ заблуждаться. Это указание КОНКРЕТНЫМ буддистам на их КОНКРЕТНЫЕ заблуждения. Не стоит оправдывать нежелание увидеть эти заблуждения якобы их благими мотивами. 
Каждая такая дискуссия очень полезна, она остра, и заставляет думать, сомневаться и внимательно искать аргументы. Но такая дискуссия будет вредной, если воспринимать ее как атаку на какие-то ценности и святости друг-друга. 
Вегетарианцы, которые не способны ЯСНО ответить на вопрос "КАК помогает живым существам отказ от котлеты в пользу каши" должны задуматься, верно ли они оценивают источник вопроса. Такой вопрос может происходить как из большего по сравнению с Вашим неведения, так и из меньшего. Не отказывайтесь это понимать. 
Уверяю Вас, есть множество людей, которые едят мясо, способные обходиться без мяса даже не замечая этого. И убеждать их не есть мясо с позиции только избавления живых существ от смерти, не понимая, что цепь причин и следствий более глубока, и ее связь со страданиями другая - только напрасный спор. Каждый начинает путь там где просыпается, и каждый делает остановки в своих местах. Наивно верить, что один и тот же рецепт, одним и тем же способом можно подать каждому. 
Многие аргументы уже приводятся многократно, уже многие отказались от дискуссии, поставив "галочку" напротив оппонента: "невменяем"
Давайте же и в этой дискуссии невзирая на возникающие эмоции будем сохранять рассудок ясным.
Для Бодхисаттвы нет разницы - собственное ли непонимание он обнаружил или непонимание другого. И то и другое повод для рождения Большого Сомнения и Большого Вопроса, требующие сосредоточения ясного беспристрастного внимания.
Следует понимать и относительное и абсолютное. Могут быть конкретные ситуации, когда поеданием мяса мы поощряем меньше страданий, чем поеданием каши - и наоборот. Когда мы спорим - мы привлекаем внимание друг-друга. 
Спасибо всем за этот спор, давайте опираться на то, что мы можешь действительно воспринимать сейчас, а не только на слова, пусть даже самые святые. Только слов, даже Будды, даже всех Будд - недостаточно. 
Так же недостаточно только рассказов о примерах. Так же недостаточно только беспокойства за понимание друг-друга. 
Желаю всем скорейшего просветления, избавления от неведения и спасения всех чувствующих существ от всех страданий.
Желаю нам всем так же непривязанности к пище и к наибольшей скромности в ней на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Аньезка

> Мясоеды и Вегитарианцы!
> Не нужно спорить - что лучше!
> Вегитарианство - это очень благое деяние, но если считать вегитарианство чем-то обязательным - это делает вегитарианство неблагим деянием. Если считать вегитарианство достаточным - это делает вегитарианство путем в ад.
> Никакие споры в деталях, никакие расчеты и сравнения этого не изменяют, нельзя поддаваться магии цифр, в неведении выбираются цифры наиболее оправдывающие, и эти цифры становятся препятствием, чтобы видеть.
> Спасти рыбок - это благое деяние, никак не связанное с вегитарианством. 
> Каждый выращивает в себе сострадание, но если быть привязанным к приятному/неприятному, то сострадание будет направлено не на то, на что должно быть!
> Это не спор мясоедов и вегитарианцев в этом НЕЛЬЗЯ заблуждаться. Это указание КОНКРЕТНЫМ буддистам на их КОНКРЕТНЫЕ заблуждения. Не стоит оправдывать нежелание увидеть эти заблуждения якобы их благими мотивами. 
> Каждая такая дискуссия очень полезна, она остра, и заставляет думать, сомневаться и внимательно искать аргументы. Но такая дискуссия будет вредной, если воспринимать ее как атаку на какие-то ценности и святости друг-друга. 
> Вегатарианцы, которые не способны ЯСНО ответить на вопрос "КАК помогает живым существам отказ от котлеты в пользу каши" должны задуматься, верно ли они оценивают источник вопроса. Такой вопрос может происходить как из большего по сравнению с Вашим неведения, так и из меньшего. Не отказывайтесь это понимать. 
> ...



BTR, Вы уже столько тусите в этой теме. Но всё же, включите свою осознанность: вег*Е*тарианство. 

Простите, это было указание КОНКРЕТНОМУ буддисту на его КОНКРЕТНОЕ заблуждение. :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет. Существует мнение, что "душа" (не знаю как еще назвать - энергетическое тело мобыть) животного живущего рядом с людьми и возвышающего разумом и душой может переродится в человеческом теле.
> 
> Геше Тинлей вот что говорит: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Если же нам сделают операцию по улучшению органа зрения, то мы станем видеть гораздо лучше, и зрительное сознание у нас улучшится.


Все правильно. Но Геше в данном отрывке прямо нигде не сказал о кармических перспективах домашних животных по отношению к муравьям.

У орла зрение еще лучше чем у человека, а у собаки нос. И животные вообще-то куда лучше человека ориентируются в пространстве. У них гораздо выше уровень выживаемости. (телесные качества).

Но в целом - вы правы, если у Ламы есть кот - он слышит мантры, это есть отпечатки на будущие жизни. А мухи врядли слышат.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я сочувствую тем кто  поедание мяса или употребление алкоголя выставляют как достижение непривязанности и осознанности.


Вао! НУ ведь никто тут так не говорил, что он ест мясо потому что стал махасиддхой! Зачем вы опять так?

----------


## Ондрий

Теоретически, есть небольшой перевес в пользу травоядных. Однако это не является настолько животрепещущей и срочно необходимой практикой. Но глядя на резкие выпады (за исключением единиц) против мясоедов сомневаешься в том, что траво-кушание пошло им на пользу  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

(мы же - мясоеды, злые, нам можно жестко вести дискуссию)  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Теоретически, есть небольшой перевес в пользу травоядных. Однако это не является настолько животрепещущей и срочно необходимой практикой. Но глядя на резкие выпады (за исключением единиц) против мясоедов сомневаешься в том, что траво-кушание пошло им на пользу    
> 
> (мы же - мясоеды, злые, нам можно жестко вести дискуссию)


Это ... как бы... издержки цивилизации, человек забывает, что потребляет. Я могу вырастить яблоки или помидоры, собрать их и съесть, но для меня абсолютно не допустимо убить животное. Собственно и все... Если я не могу  сделать это лично, то я не хочу, что б ради меня это делал кто то другой, чужими руками карму загребать  :Smilie:  
Если бы мы были вынуждены жить ближе к природе, то все это сразу стало бы на свои места  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> 2 Ersh. 
> Мне лишь осталось повторно процитировать своё сообщение.
> 
> 
> 
> Я искренне сочувствую тем кто считает, что буддийская практика заключена только в вопрошании над коаном или в сидении в лотосе (полулотосе). Я сочувствую тем кто  поедание мяса или употребление алкоголя выставляют как достижение непривязанности и осознанности.



Во-первых это не твое сообщение, а Сон Чоль Сынима. Легко прятаться за цитаты, передергивая их смысл.
Там нигде не говорится, что вегетарианство - это помощь живым существам.
А про алкоголь и вовсе я ничего не писал.
Ни один из местных мясоедов не пожалеет голодному щенку немного риса, но будет правильнее дать ему мяса, так как рис он может и не есть вовсе. И вообще рис не так полезен, как кажется.

И еще - я искренне сострадаю тем, кто на практику носа не кажет)))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это ... как бы... издержки цивилизации, человек забывает, что потребляет. Я могу вырастить яблоки или помидоры, собрать их и съесть, но для меня абсолютно не допустимо убить животное. Собственно и все... Если я не могу  сделать это лично, то я не хочу, что б ради меня это делал кто то другой, чужими руками карму загребать  
> Если бы мы были вынуждены жить ближе к природе, то все это сразу стало бы на свои места


Ето... А ты *когда-нибудь* выращивала яблочки\помидорчики\картошку? 
Поживи хоть раз поближе к природе - многое станет очевидным!

P>S> Я так понимаю, что корень дискуссии в том, что вегетарианци ручками то своими в сельхозработах никогда не участвовали!

*Уважаемые веги*!
*Кто из вас реально сажал\выращивал\убирал картошку*?

----------


## Вао

> Теоретически, есть небольшой перевес в пользу травоядных. Однако это не является настолько животрепещущей и срочно необходимой практикой. Но глядя на резкие выпады (за исключением единиц) против мясоедов сомневаешься в том, что траво-кушание пошло им на пользу    
> 
> (мы же - мясоеды, злые, нам можно жестко вести дискуссию)


А ни кто, ни говорит, что буддийская практика заключена только в вегетарианстве. И ни кто, ни говорит, что без отказа от мясной пищи не возможно достигнуть больших успехов в постижении Учения. Но всё же вегетарианство создает более благоприятную карму для постижения Дхармы. 
-Может ли человек в смокинге доплыть до другого берега?
-Конечно может, только плыть ему будет трудней.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> А ни кто, ни говорит, что буддийская практика заключена только в вегетарианстве. И ни кто, ни говорит, что без отказа от мясной пищи не возможно достигнуть больших успехов в постижении Учения. Но всё же вегетарианство создает более благоприятную карму для постижения Дхармы. 
> -Может ли человек в смокинге доплыть до другого берега?
> -Конечно может, только плыть ему будет трудней.


Вао... Ты сам картошку сажал? Лопатой землю хоть раз копал?

----------


## Ондрий

> Но всё же вегетарианство создает более благоприятную карму для постижения Дхармы.


Травнику-Миларепе крапива была особенно на пользу практике. Да так, что до того как его нормально покормили, он не мог кое-что делать  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

Я молодой был - картошку сажал и лопатой махал. И жуков собирал в ведро с керосином. Большoе поле, солнце печет и весь день на пашне (будь она трижды проклята!). Яблочки в саду - бабушка требовала опрыскивать дустом велосипедным насосом (такое вот деревенское ноу-хау) - иначе все поест червь. А медведка в огороде с помидорами заведется - полный ахтунг!

И видел как свиней режут и коров.  Один раз (давно... давно, не был я буддистом еще) заставили помочь убить хрюшку. Держал я руками ее, а отчим резал...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  Как вспомню хрюшкины глаза....  а она так смотрит на тебя - будто понимает все. Хрюшка умное животное! Эх блин горелый!!!!  Читать неперечитать мне Ваджрасаттву!

Не... жуков с ведром керосина собирать легче раз 10000000! Так что мясо заготавливать таки несколько тяжелее.

В общем особо рьяным мясоедам хорошо бы побывать на бойне. А травоедам на заготовке фуража. Глядишь - ели бы все себе тихо и не думали, что их способ поедания пищи особый. По крайней мере, кроме того или иного вида питания, существует более остронеобходимые практики. Вот как мне - Ваджрасаттву  :Smilie: 

Хотя травоядным все равно респект - я б не сдюжил без мяса - это как курить бросить, имхо.

----------


## PampKin Head

На капусте всякая живность резвится.

*Предлагаю вегам для обретения экспириенса вырастить хотя бы ведро картошки собственными руками!*
А не оплачивать труд других.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Да уж, тема неисчерпаема. Радует, что хоть на буддийских ритритах теперь преимущественно вегетарианское питание. 
Пампкин, а ты в курсе, что, например, Чадрал Ринпоче не ест мясо. Он взял обет в Бодхгае не есть мясо и не пить алкоголь очень давно и по его словам он сделал это с одной целью - чтобы служить примером всем живым существам. Есть его любопытное интервью на эту тему - постараемся перевести и опубликовать для развития кругозора.
А пока слова самого Будды (из книги "Пища бодхисаттв"):

Ланкаватара-сутра

Махамати, - сказал он, - любящий и сострадательный Бодхитсаттва не должен есть мяса. Тому есть бессчетное количество причин, я объясню тебе лишь некоторые из них. Махамати, нелегко найти существо, которое за нескончаемые времена в сансаре не было бы хоть раз твоим отцом или матерью, братом или сестрой, сыном или дочерью, родным, другом, приятелем. Побывав твоей родней в одной жизни, в последующих они принимали другие формы. Они становились животными – дикими, домашними, зверями, птицами. Бодхистаттва, великий Махамати, как могут все те, у кого есть вера Буддадхарму, те, кто хочет идти по моим стопам, поедать плоть живых существ? Махамати, услышав совершенную Дхарму Татхагат, даже демоны прекращают есть мясо; они отворачиваются от своей демонической природы и становятся сострадательными. 
Так должен ли я говорить о тех, кто обладает истинной верой в Дхарму? Махамати, раз бодхистаттвы смотрят на всех существ, их друзей и близких в прошлых жизнях, как на любимых детей, они должны избегать употребления любого мяса. Тем, кто принял обязательства бодхистаттвы, Махамати, неподобающе, неправильно вкушать мясо. Поэтому им следует от него воздерживаться. Обычно мирские люди считают противоестественным  есть мясо ослов, верблюдов, собак, слонов и людей (хотя мясники, стремясь к наживе, заявляют, что оно съедобно и торгуют им на улицах). А для  бодхистаттв должно быть противоестественно употреблять любое мясо. Махамати, бодхистаттвам, желающим жить чистой жизнью, следует избегать мяса, ведь оно – ни что иное, как результат слияния женской и мужской жидкостей . 
	Более того, Махамати, бодхистаттвам, лелеющим чужие жизни, следует воздерживаться от мяса, ведь они не желают пугать существ, наделенных физической формой. О Махамати, собак охватывает ужас, когда они  видят даже вдали мясников, рыбаков, охотников и других отверженных – всех тех, кто поедает собачье мясо. Думая, что эти люди приближаются, чтобы их убить, собаки почти умирают от страха. Подобным же образом, Махамати, когда маленькие животные, живущие на земле, или в воздухе, или в воде, видят, пусть издалека, и улавливают своим тонким чутьем того, кто ест мясо, они спасаются бегством так же быстро, как человек бежал бы от каннибала, страшась убийства. Поэтому, Махамати, дабы не стать источником ужаса, исполненные любви бодхисаттвы не должны есть мяса. Обычные существа, Махамати, не ставшие Арьями , обладают дурным запахом – причиной ему мясо, которое они едят. Так они становятся отталкивающими. Но Арьи полностью отказались от этой пищи, и поэтому бодхисаттвам также следует  воздерживаться от мяса. Арьи, о Махамати, едят пищу мудрецов; они отказываются от мяса и крови, и бодхисаттвам следует поступать так же. 

Следующий отрывок взят из Махапаринирвана-сутры:

	Потом Бодхисаттва Кашьяпа обратился к Благословенному Господину и сказал: «Господин, ты не ешь мяса, а есть мясо поистине неподобающе. И спроси меня кто-нибудь, почему это так, я бы ответил, что те, кто воздерживается от него, обладают восемью превосходными качествами».
	«Очень хорошо, - ответил Будда Кашьяпе. – Ты хорошо постигаешь мою мысль. Поистине, такое понимание должно быть у Бодхисаттв, хранителей моего учения. Сын моего рода, даже шраваки,  которые держатся близко ко мне, не должны есть мяса. Даже если верующие люди подают им в качестве милостыни мясо, они должны отпрянуть от него, как отпрянули бы от плоти собственных детей». 
	Тогда Бодхисаттва Кашьяпа спросил Будду: «Но почему же, о Господин и Татхагата, ты запрещаешь употреблять мясо?»
	«Сын моего рода! – ответил Господин. – Поедание мяса разрушает отношение великого сострадания».
	«Но в прошлом, о Господин, - спросил Кашьяпа, - ты не разрешал употребление мяса, которое оказывалось подходящим после трех проверок?»
	«Да, - ответил Будда. – Я разрешил употребление мяса, которое признается подходящим после трех проверок, чтобы помочь тем, кто борется с привычкой есть мясо».
	«Тогда почему, - спросил Кашьяпа, - ты запретил употребление десяти видов непроверенного мяса и так далее, вплоть до девяти видов проверенного?»
	«И это я сделал, - сказал Будда, - чтобы помочь моим последователям в преодолении этой привычки. Вкратце, все подобные меры предосторожности я ввел с одной целью: чтобы употребление мясо прекратилось». 

Следующий отрывок взят из Ангулимала-сутры:

Манджушри сказал: «Будды воздерживаются от мяса из-за татхагатагарбхи». А Господин добавил: 
«Так оно и есть, Манджушри. Нет ни единого существа среди скитающихся в цепи жизней безначальной и бесконечной сансары, которое не было бы твоей матерью или сестрой. Некто, родившийся собакой, может впоследствии стать твоим отцом. Каждое существо подобно актеру, играющему на сцене жизни. Твоя плоть и плоть другого – одно. Поэтому просветленные не едят мяса. Более того, Манджушри, дхармадхату – единая природа всех существ, поэтому будды воздерживаются от употребления мяса».
Манджушри также сказал: «Есть, Господин, другие, вполне обыкновенные существа, которые тоже воздерживаются от мяса».
«Что бы ни делали мирские люди, - ответил Господин, - соответствующее словам Будды должно рассматриваться как учение самого Будды».

----------


## PampKin Head

Пема, про Ланкаватару и главу о вегетарианстве уже было (издание профессором Судзуки).

Пема, а ты сельским хозяйством занимался?

----------


## Вао

> Во-первых это не твое сообщение, а Сон Чоль Сынима. Легко прятаться за цитаты, передергивая их смысл.
> Там нигде не говорится, что вегетарианство - это помощь живым существам.
> А про алкоголь и вовсе я ничего не писал.


Вы просто пропустили ряд сообщений. Кратко изложу их суть.  
Чтобы доказать бессмысленность вегетарианства некоторые участники БФ предложили следующие доводы. Мол, с точки зрения абсолюта нет ни какой смерти и соответственно спасая кого-то физически, мы делаем бессмысленное дело. И я привел несколько примеров из Джатак и, цитируя Сон Чоль Сынима где прямо говориться о важности физического спасения живых существ.

Если вы считаете, что передергиваю поясните пожалуста следующую цитату Соль Чоль Сынима:

"*Помогать другим физически, психически и даже материально — все это подношения Будде.* Если мы решимся делать подношения этим трояким путем, тогда мир будет наполнен подношениями Будде. Единственная причина, по которой мы не делаем этого, это потому, что мы ленивы и эго¬истичны. *Но следует понять, что вы должны делать такие подношения, чтобы достичь состояния Будды*."

----------


## PampKin Head

Э МА ХО! Пальцем покажите, *где* говорят о бессмысленности вегетарианства?

*Вао Цзы, вы овощи\фрукты своими руками выращивали?*

----------


## JuniorUK

> ... Если я не могу  сделать это лично, то я не хочу, что б ради меня это делал кто то другой, чужими руками карму загребать  
> Если бы мы были вынуждены жить ближе к природе, то все это сразу стало бы на свои места


Простите пожалуйста если я нарушаю течение этого теоретического спора практическим замечанием.

Я отношу себя к категории способных обходится без мяса и специальной диеты. Могу питаться одними овощами, фруктами, рисом и т.п. достаточно продолжительное время: несколько месяцев, до года. Но отказаться полностью от мяса я не могу. Это никак не связано с моими взглядами на страдание живых существ (я о них вообще здесь говорить не стану для простоты). Причина чисто физиологическая- отсутствие мяса, и соответственно белка в диете в течении продолжительно времени приводит к заметному ухудшению самочувствия. Падает работоспособность, возрастает утомляемость. В какие-то моменты, как говориться, становится просто тяжело таскать ноги. В силу различных обстоятельств я не в состоянии постоянно компенсировать недостаток животного белка другими продуктами.

От природы я довольно далек, но мне кажется, что будь я к ней ближе, то я был бы вынужден есть мясо еще чаще.

----------


## Ондрий

Пампкин... а вы коровку резали, чтоб на колбасу хотя бы хватило?

----------


## Вао

> Вао... Ты сам картошку сажал? Лопатой землю хоть раз копал?


К сожалению, приходилось и не раз.  Вот вы и сравните спаханное поле и скотобойню где потрошат тела, и кровь рекой льется. :Mad:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин... а вы коровку резали, чтоб на колбасу хотя бы хватило?


Лично не резал, но в процессе участвовал. Семья свиней держала. (




> К сожалению, приходилось и не раз. Вот вы и сравните спаханное поле и скотобойню где потрошат тела, и кровь рекой льется.


Для меня никакой разницы нет.

P.S. Говорю, как человек, который провел много времени и в поле, и на мясокомбинате (про кровь рекой могу много чего рассказать; и про милых бабулек с кольчужкой на руке).

----------


## Won Soeng

> А ни кто, ни говорит, что буддийская практика заключена только в вегетарианстве. И ни кто, ни говорит, что без отказа от мясной пищи не возможно достигнуть больших успехов в постижении Учения. Но всё же вегетарианство создает более благоприятную карму для постижения Дхармы. 
> -Может ли человек в смокинге доплыть до другого берега?
> -Конечно может, только плыть ему будет трудней.


Вао, Вы просто верите словам про благоприятную карму или можете объяснить точно, как именно вегетарианство создает более (по сравнению с чем?) благоприятную карму для постижения Дхармы?

Самое большое заблуждение - сравнивать между собой злость и жадность, слона и носорога, одного буддиста с другим. Единственное временно необходимое благое сравнение - сравнение способности не ввергаться в страсти от случая к случаю, и то - до поры, до времени, должно стать понятно, что в одну реку не войти дважды, и эти сравнения - только убегание от лени, только поощрение практики и мотивации, благой самообман. 
Пожалуйста, Вао, объясните, по какой причине Вы сравниваете?
Если кто-то считает, что вегетарианство нуждается в чьей-то защите, он лишь пытается найти аргумент преодолеть себя в вегетарианстве. Так же можно утверждать, что самоистязания и предельное претерпевание аскетических мучений создает более благоприятную карму. Но это неправильно.
Скромность в заботе о теле не должна быть изматывающей, но постоянной. Если количество еды становится слишком малым - силы уйдут на претерпевание, а не на довольствование малым. В этом и заключается срединный путь. 
Страдания живых существ происходят не оттого, что их убивают, а оттого что их разводят для жестокого убийства, убийства циничного, без сострадания. А это происходит от того, что потребность в пище каждого человека культивируется, наслаждение от пищи есть прибежище в трудностях и страданиях этого мира, компенсация за преодоление себя на работе, в семейных отношениях, в отношениях с соседями, с незнакомыми людьми. Я уже спрашивал здесь на форуме, кто знаком с сострадательным убийством. Тема смерти сейчас настолько омрачена неведением жизни, что даже допустить многие не могут возможности сострадательного умертвления.  Нужно очень сильно заблуждаться о жизни и смерти, о чувственном восприятии и его причинах, чтобы не допускать возможности такое увидеть и понять.
Только говорить о большей или меньшей благости кармы - недостаточно. Нужно точно знать что такое карма, и что обозначает благость кармы и неблагость кармы, и понимать, что карма абсолютна, а благое и неблагое - относительно. Практикующий отсекает привязанность, которая была рождена миллион лет назад, он становится независим от этого проявления кармы независимо от того, сколько существ культивировали и поощрали в неведении такую привязанность. Не продолжать культивировать привязанности - вот освобождение всех чувствующих существ от страданий.
Вао, если Вы понимаете, скажите, измеряется ли благость в сравнимых числах?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Ето... А ты *когда-нибудь* выращивала яблочки\помидорчики\картошку? 
> Поживи хоть раз поближе к природе - многое станет очевидным!
> 
> P>S> Я так понимаю, что корень дискуссии в том, что вегетарианци ручками то своими в сельхозработах никогда не участвовали!
> 
> *Уважаемые веги*!
> *Кто из вас реально сажал\выращивал\убирал картошку*?


Конечно  :Smilie:  Не судите всех по себе.  
И еще регулярно собираю всякие травки, уже не говоря об урожае ягод, яблок и т.д.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно  Не судите всех по себе.  Кстати культивировать пейоты намного сложнее... 
> И еще регулярно собираю всякие травки, уже не говоря об урожае ягод, яблок и т.д.


И как оно под лопатой? И что делаете с колорадским жуком? 

Сбор травок не относится к теме. 

Кто для вас выращивает яблоки и ягоды (меня не интересует процесс складывания плодов в ящики)?
А я собираю яблочки в супермаркете!!!

P.S. Мда... Вы еще расскажите про сложность процесса выращивания семилансиаты и гидропонику для сальвии. бугага.

----------


## Вао

> Для меня никакой разницы нет.
> 
> P.S. Говорю, как человек, который провел много времени и в поле, и на мясокомбинате (про кровь рекой могу много чего рассказать; и про милых бабулек с кольчужкой на руке).


Для вас может быть разницы, нет. А вот для буренок и свиней, которых убивают. К не счастью для них разница есть. Это когда мы смотрим уголовную хронику например о том как зарезали некого прохожего, то мы можем и не почувствовать каких то эмоций. Ну, посмотрели очередной репортаж и что из этого. А вот если самого будут резать, будем ли также не эмоциональны? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

*Екатерина Петровна*, корень продолжения дискуссии в том, что современные технологии связывают происхождение буханки хлеба с мучениями убийства живых существ в такой же степени, как и происхождение мясной котлеты.
Сегодня в производство самой лопаты вложена своя доля крови невинно убиваемых животных. Очень, очень тесные связи. Те кто производят лопату, те кто добывает для нее металл, те кто обрабатывает древесину, те кто ведет бухглатерский учет, те кто продает лопату в магазине, мало того что сами нередко омрачаемы страстями, одна из которых чревоугодие, но и сами зависят так же от множества других людей. Свое домашнее хозяйство может казаться выходом, но только если забыть о том, что всем живущим на земле людям просто не хватит плодородной земли для ведения домашнего хозяйства.
Вы предполагаете, будто чуть-чуть ослабив этот узел можно что-то решить? Можно верить, будто объясняя вред мясоедения каждый чуть-чуть ослабит свой узел и страданий станет меньше. Но это - не так. Для чуть более омраченных людей просто станет возможным чуть более затянуть свой узел. Сколько бы Вы не ослабляли свой, все нити будут затягиваться - пока Вы не загоните себя в отказ от продолжения самой жизни. 
Поймите пожалуйста, Вы правы в том, что объясняете вредность мясоедения, но Вы заблуждаетесь в том, что придаете гипертрофированную значимость этого. Кроме того, Вы просто упускаете более важный и объемный вопрос скромности в еде конкретно, и в заботе о потребностях тела (и желаниях ума) - в целом. Отказ от мяса - это лишь один из аспектов, и не самый главный. Есть множество людей, для которых отказ от мяса - еще только десятый вопрос. И это не значит, что перед Вами вопросов уже меньше, что Вы впереди. У каждого своя последовательность одних и тех же вопросов. Дорога ложка к обеду, будьте внимательны к пути каждого чувствующего существа.
*PampKin Head*, такое сравнительное доказательство - такое же неведение, как и предлагаемые аргументы о том, что при производстве мяса страданий все-таки поощряется больше.  Этот спор на относительном уровне - лишь следствие неведения и желания воспринимать только доказательства собственной правоты. Мясоедение - обычно есть неблагое деяние, по причине не самого по себе убийства животных, а по причине того, что мясная пища легче растительной, она расслабляет пищеварительную систему и создает все большую зависимость от мясной пищи. Здоровый человек нуждается в мясе тогда, когда длительное время перегружал свое тело, истощил его, и необходима срочная помощь. В современном обществе очень перепутаны потребность в мясной пище и зависимость от нее. 
Нет смысла ни в оправдании мясоедения, ни в нападках на него. Какой смысл упрекать мизинец в том, что он держится за оголенный провод под током, если держится вся рука?
Давайте осознаем, что в этом споре полезно для практики и отбросим эмоции рождаемые желанием доказать правоту и оправдать свои убеждения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для вас может быть разницы, нет. А вот для буренок и свиней, которых убивают. К не счастью для них разница есть. Это когда мы смотрим уголовную хронику например о том как зарезали некого прохожего, то мы можем и не почувствовать каких то эмоций. Ну, посмотрели очередной репортаж и что из этого. А вот если самого будут резать, будем ли также не эмоциональны?


Теоретики секса мне всегда были интересны своим виртуальным подходом к проблеме.

Для меня разницы нет потому, что я актуально видел и воспринимал страдания живых существ и в поле, и на мясокомбинате.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао, Вы отвечаете на вопросы, которые Вам видятся спорными, но не отвечаете на вопросы, которые подталкивают Вас к сомнению в своей позиции. Ответите ли Вы на мой вопрос о счетности благости и благости кармы?

----------


## Вао

Пожалуй, с вашего позволения. Я удалюсь из дальнейшего обсуждения. А то чувствую, не спроста Ерш мне хитрые вопросы задает. :Smilie:

----------


## Good

Пошли лучше спасать живых существ, чем трепаться в треде.
Вот только до конца ли разобрались кого спасать то будем? :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пошли лучше спасать живых существ, чем трепаться в треде.
> Вот только до конца ли разобрались кого спасать то будем?


Мясокомбинат Микоян рядом с метро Таганская. Можете звонить и говорить, что рядом с проходной заложена бомба.

Плакаты тоже помогут в пикетировании проходной.

Всех идущих на смену обливайте краской.

----------


## Вао

> Теоретики секса мне всегда были интересны своим виртуальным подходом к проблеме.
> 
> Для меня разницы нет потому, что я актуально видел и воспринимал страдания живых существ и в поле, и на мясокомбинате.


А чем ваш виртуальный подход к проблеме лучше моего. :Wink:  
И ещё раз говорю, в данном случае вы были лишь сторонним наблюдателем. Нервная система у всех млекопитающих одинаковая. А будите ли вы, также не эмоциональны. Если на крюк вместо буренки насадят близкого вам человека и начнут его потрошить? :Mad:

----------


## Good

Пампкин, смешно. А почему не на овощной базе?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Пема, про Ланкаватару и главу о вегетарианстве уже было (издание профессором Судзуки).
> 
> Пема, а ты сельским хозяйством занимался?


Я по жизни сибарит, посему сельским хозяйством не злоупотребляю. Что касается теорий про убиенных жучков, которые погибают при возделывании злаков, овощей и прочего - я в них не верю. Из-за мясоедов невинных тварей погибает несоизмеримо больше - об этом писалось уже неоднократно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чем ваш виртуальный подход к проблеме лучше моего. 
> И ещё раз говорю, в данном случае вы были лишь сторонним наблюдателем. Нервная система у всех млекопитающих одинаковая. А будите ли вы, также не эмоциональны. Если на крюк вместо буренки насадят близкого вам человека и начнут его потрошить?


Я на соседний крюк повешу вешающих. Без эмоций. Как добрый вег Адольф.




> Я по жизни сибарит, посему сельским хозяйством не злоупотребляю. Что касается теорий про убиенных жучков, которые погибают при возделывании злаков, овощей и прочего - я в них не верю. Из-за мясоедов невинных тварей погибает несоизмеримо больше - об этом писалось уже неоднократно.


Можете тешить свой гедонизм сколь угодно.

----------


## о.Демьян

> Пошли лучше спасать живых существ, чем трепаться в треде.
> Вот только до конца ли разобрались кого спасать то будем?


Как вы думаете спасать живых существ? Хотелось бы принять в этом участие...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

И, наконец, иногда приводится еще один аргумент, на этот раз нацеленный на ослабление позиции воздерживающихся от мяса. Он заключается в том, что производство любой еды, в том числе овощей и круп, подразумевает гибель существ. Множество насекомых и маленьких зверюшек погибает в процессе выращивания зерновых и приготовления немясных продуктов, так какая же разница между вегетарианским и мясным питанием? На первый взгляд, у этой точки зрения есть основания, так как невозможно отрицать, что огромное количество насекомых действительно погибает, особенно из-за современных методов ведения сельского хозяйства. Однако, немного поразмыслив, можно понять, что это ложный аргумент, как в теории, так и на практике. Сострадание и желание защитить от страданий, базовые внутренние качества буддийского воззрения, основываются в первую очередь на намерении. Не может быть мясной пищи без умышленного убийства животных. Но с выращиванием зерновых дело обстоит не так, здесь уничтожение жизни не является неотъемлемой частью процесса. Гибель существ происходит из-за стремления к более высокой эффективности сельского хозяйства и выгоде. Любой садовод знает, что возможно выращивать овощи, не убивая насекомых намеренно, разве что случайно. Таким образом, употребление овощей вовсе не подразумевает желания, чтобы кто-то был убит. Но как можно есть мясо и при этом искренне желать, чтобы поедаемые нами остались в живых? В любом случае, этот аргумент, используемый, чтобы выставить вегетарианство нерациональным и смешным, нельзя привести, не подрывая при этом позиций высказавшей его стороны. Ведь хорошо известно, что выращивание, например, коров само по себе требует огромного количества зерна, что подразумевает гибель насекомых - прибавьте их к смертям домашнего скота, о которых идет речь. Таким образом, вегетарианство снова оказывается эффективным способом уменьшить количество убийств!

----------


## PampKin Head

Пема, возьми *хоть раз в жизни* лопату в руки и вскопай пару соток под картошку. И подумай о своем намерении и случайности.

Рыбак тоже *только* сеть кидает в море. И случайно туда попадает рыба.




> Но как можно есть мясо и при этом искренне желать, чтобы поедаемые нами остались в живых?


Дайте 2! Я оживлением трупов не занимаюсь...




> Любой садовод знает, что возможно выращивать овощи, не убивая насекомых намеренно, разве что случайно. Таким образом, употребление овощей вовсе не подразумевает желания, чтобы кто-то был убит.


Садовода в студию.

употребление овощей вовсе не подразумевает желания, чтобы кто-то был убит - типо, ничего не вижу\ничего не слышу?

----------


## Good

> Как вы думаете спасать живых существ? Хотелось бы принять в этом участие...


Зачем же думать, милейший - спасай. (только кого конкретно будете?)
К чему же хотеть принимать участие - действуй.

----------


## Вао

> Я на соседний крюк повешу вешающих. Без эмоций. Как добрый вег Адольф.


Все-таки разница есть. Этих существ жалко, а к тем равнодушен. 
А кроме Адольфа можете ещё пример привести плохих вегетарианцев? А то как-то несправедливо, получается, по одному отморозку обо всех вегетарианцах судят. Тем более Гитлер отказался от мяса не из сострадания, а из-за того, что он хотел долго жить. То есть его вегетарианство было сугубо прагматичным. :Cool:

----------


## Ондрий

> Но как можно есть мясо и при этом искренне желать, чтобы поедаемые нами остались в живых?


Навреное употреблять только падаль как коммодские вараны и грифы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все-таки разница есть. Этих существ жалко, а к тем равнодушен. 
> А кроме Адольфа можете ещё пример привести плохих вегетарианцев? А то как-то несправедливо, получается, по одному отморозку обо всех вегетарианцах судят. Тем более Гитлер отказался от мяса не из сострадания, а из-за того, что он хотел долго жить. То есть его вегетарианство было сугубо прагматичным.


Мне местных замечательных вегов достаточно, чтобы видеть, как могут обуславливать концепции чистоты.

----------


## Ондрий

> Садовода в студию.
> 
> употребление овощей вовсе не подразумевает желания, чтобы кто-то был убит - типо, ничего не вижу\ничего не слышу?


Теплица. Стерильно чисто (нету там колорадских жуков и бабочек-капустниц). Личный опыт.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Теплица. Стерильно чисто (нету там колорадских жуков и бабочек-капустниц). Личный опыт.


Какой площади  теплицу вы можете содержать под картофель, который сьест за зиму ваша семья?

Выращивают ли картофель в теплицах?

Готовы ли веги покупать такой картофель по ценам в половину стоимости мяса (к примеру)?

*Кто из немясоедов сделал хоть что-нибудь, чтобы живые существа не гибли при произвотстве их веговской жратвы*?

----------


## Аньезка

Брейк, ребята, ёмаё!

----------


## Won Soeng

> И, наконец, иногда приводится еще один аргумент, на этот раз нацеленный на ослабление позиции воздерживающихся от мяса. Он заключается в том, что производство любой еды, в том числе овощей и круп, подразумевает гибель существ. Множество насекомых и маленьких зверюшек погибает в процессе выращивания зерновых и приготовления немясных продуктов, так какая же разница между вегетарианским и мясным питанием? На первый взгляд, у этой точки зрения есть основания, так как невозможно отрицать, что огромное количество насекомых действительно погибает, особенно из-за современных методов ведения сельского хозяйства. Однако, немного поразмыслив, можно понять, что это ложный аргумент, как в теории, так и на практике. Сострадание и желание защитить от страданий, базовые внутренние качества буддийского воззрения, основываются в первую очередь на намерении. Не может быть мясной пищи без умышленного убийства животных. Но с выращиванием зерновых дело обстоит не так, здесь уничтожение жизни не является неотъемлемой частью процесса. Гибель существ происходит из-за стремления к более высокой эффективности сельского хозяйства и выгоде. Любой садовод знает, что возможно выращивать овощи, не убивая насекомых намеренно, разве что случайно. Таким образом, употребление овощей вовсе не подразумевает желания, чтобы кто-то был убит. Но как можно есть мясо и при этом искренне желать, чтобы поедаемые нами остались в живых? В любом случае, этот аргумент, используемый, чтобы выставить вегетарианство нерациональным и смешным, нельзя привести, не подрывая при этом позиций высказавшей его стороны. Ведь хорошо известно, что выращивание, например, коров само по себе требует огромного количества зерна, что подразумевает гибель насекомых - прибавьте их к смертям домашнего скота, о которых идет речь. Таким образом, вегетарианство снова оказывается эффективным способом уменьшить количество убийств!


Вот, самое объясняющее предложение у Вас: "Но как можно есть мясо и при этом искренне желать, чтобы поедаемые нами остались в живых?"
Вы акцентируете внимание на самой прямой и простой связи. Поедаемые. Это очень короткий шаг. Каков будет Ваш выбор, если Вам для спасения жизней тысячи потомков нужно будет убить собственного ребенка? 
Это из той же серии вопросов - позволить ли кошке съесть мышку. 
Нежелание видеть всей глубины жизни, привязанность к удобным, привычным "бесспорным" и всеми разделяемым формам - это и есть причина неведения. 
Можно есть мясо искренне желая, чтобы как можно меньше живых существ страдало, чтобы предсмертные мучения и страдания умертвляемых для еды существ были и сами минимальны, и вели к сокращению страданий всех живых существ. 
Постарайтесь для себя искренне ответить на вопрос - какова причина жизни и какую роль в ней играет смерть. Иначе ратуя за сохранение жизни Вы другим концом логики, находящимся в неведении, ратуете лишь за более страдательную смерть "за горизонтом" Вашего желания воспринимать жизнь.

----------


## Вао

> *Кто из немясоедов сделал хоть что-нибудь, чтобы живые существа не гибли при произвотстве их веговской жратвы*?


Самое главное. Они отказались, есть мясо насильственно убитых животных. А в остальном каждый действует в меру своих возможностей. Пампкин мне непонятно ваше патологическое желание представить вегетарианцев коварными, лживыми людьми. Почему вы не можете допустить, что кто-то искренне из сострадания может отказаться от потребления мяса? Или всех по себе судите? :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Аргумент - сам дурак - понятен. Я спросил: Кто из немясоедов сделал хоть что-нибудь, чтобы живые существа не гибли при произвотстве их веговской жратвы?

А я вот не курю, а остальное тоже делаю "в меру сил."

----------


## Ондрий

> Какой площади  теплицу вы можете содержать под картофель, который сьест за зиму ваша семья?


Конечно не большую.




> Готовы ли веги покупать такой картофель по ценам в половину стоимости мяса (к примеру)?


Конечно промышленное производство стерильно чистыми (кармически) технологями невозможна в реальности. Никто и не спорит. 

Но вот смотрите - ранее не морили современным ядом свои деляночки крестьяне (не было тогда таких технологий) и жили со своего надела. Плохо жили. И неурожай реально приводил к настоящему голоду. Плугом червяков резали и в прошлом тысячелетии, ясен пень. Но без пестицидов и дуста обходились.

А резать корову и давить жука - для меня субьективно таки не одно и тоже, чего бы там не говорили - бо принимал участие в обоих проступках.

----------


## Won Soeng

Аня, только "брек", даже эмоционально, через "ё моё" - может быть недостаточным  :Smilie:  Хотя я - за предложение "брейк" для пересудов и выяснения личностей, эмоции вынуждают цепляться к мелочам и по мелочам же набрасывать новых крючков-зацепок.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А резать корову и давить жука - для меня субьективно таки не одно и тоже, чего бы там не говорили - бо принимал участие в обоих проступках.


Это не одно и тоже только в силу привязанностей и концептов собственного ума... Глазки там, реснички... Хлоп, хлоп.

Как приятно сострадать коровке. Сострадать крысе уже труднее. А черви - они и не живые вовсе.

Я вот предпочитаю сострадать пандам... Такие замечательные мишки! Прочь алчные китайские руки от бамбуковых побегов, которые они едят!!!

----------


## Вао

> А я вот не курю, а остальное тоже делаю "в меру сил."


Очень хороший поступок. Одно живое существо стало меньше страдать от никотина.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

> Но с выращиванием зерновых дело обстоит не так, здесь уничтожение жизни не является неотъемлемой частью процесса.


Как же не является, когда является? у, ладно, можно не замечать разрезанных мотыгой мышек, порушенные их норки и разоренные гнезда, свитые на поле птицами за лето.
Но посмотрите, сколько лесов было сведено на пашни, я об этом долблю уже незнамо сколько раз. Это тоже не неотъемлемая часть сельского хозяйства?
А сколько умирает тех же самых быков и лошадей при непосильном труде?
Трактора? А нефть, которая стоит людской кровищи?
И вообще, поверьте. у меня нет вообще никакого намерения причинить страдания куску колбасы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Можно отнять чужие нефтяные месторождения, не причиняя страданий.

P.S. Хочу напомнить, что  есть такая тема: четыре Безмерных. Одна из которых - безмерная равностность...

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm



> Применение Четырех Безмерных: — это отношение ко всем живым существам, несметным своим числом как просторы небес, без выделения среди них "врага", "друга" или "безразличного". Такое отношение опирается на четыре установки сознания: 1. Любовь — это желание привести всех живых существ к блаженству, которого они прежде не знали, привести их и к причине этого блаженства; 2. Сострадание — это желание освободить их от страдания с сего же дня и навсегда, и устранить причину их страдания; 3. Сорадость — это радостная сопричастность к физическому и духовному счастью других; 4. *Равностность — это установка на то, что среди всех живых существ, которые по существу подобны твоей родной матери, нет ни близких, ни далеких, ни более значимых, ни менее важных. Недопустима никакая привязанность к одному или отвращение к другому, близкому или дальнему. Всех следует почитать равными.*

----------


## Legba

Меня уже тут в иудаизме раз обвиняли....
Вот скажите мне, единочаятели. Пема Бенза вроде привел цитаты Бхагавана, где сказано - мясо кушать - не гуд. Мне кажется, это стоит большего внимания, чем тонкости процесса запахивания мышей. Или с этими цитатами - что-то не так, тогда давайте разбираться. Если все так, но их не считается нужным принимать во внимание.... Мне это непонятно. 
Хорошо, прозвучал аргумент - дескать не надо слепо слушаться Бхагавана в диетических вопросах. Но, положа руку на сердце, кто может сказать, что он ПОЛНОСТЬЮ понимает Дхарму? Нет, кое что приходится принимать как "достоверный источник". (напомню, что в буддийской логике это один из *критериев достоверности*). Соответственно, если цитаты аутентичны, то поедание мяса мало чем отличается от нарушения любого другого установления нравственной дисциплины.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Ни один из местных мясоедов не пожалеет голодному щенку немного риса, но будет правильнее дать ему мяса, так как рис он может и не есть вовсе. И вообще рис не так полезен, как кажется.


http://www.zippyvideos.com/8487249332140476/pepsi/

----------


## Ондрий

> Это не одно и тоже только в силу привязанностей и концептов собственного ума... Глазки там, реснички... Хлоп, хлоп.
> Как приятно сострадать коровке. Сострадать крысе уже труднее. А черви - они и не живые вовсе.


Угу, именно реснички. В таком случае, хоть и не являясь травоядным, вынужден присоединится к Ане по вопросу весомости убийства разных типов ЖС. Об этом кстати прямо писал Геше Тинлей. По поводу разных кармических результатов и размеров убитых существ. Не сам я это придумал.

Убиство человека кармически тяжелее убийства животного.
Убийство большого животного (слона) весомее убийства маленького (мыши).
....
И так вплоть до анти-грибковых (и антибиотических) лекарств.
Никаких отторжений нет -  ваши все придумки насчет моей оценки мерзопакостности червей и красивости коровьих глаз.

Пампкин - просто скажите что вы имеете ввиду?

Я задам 3 вопроса, эдакий блиц, а вы ответите, дабы рассеять мои сомнения, идет?

1. Мясоеды и травоядные совершенно одинаково накапливают карму, поедая каждые свое блюдо.
2. Мясоеды накапливают меньше кармы (1 корова и тысячи жуков)
3. Травоядные накапливают меньше кармы (пол-тысячи жуков за вычетом тех  которые пошли на смерть для пропитания несъеденной коровы)

----------


## Won Soeng

Еще раз дополню Ersha для тех, кто намеренно или случайно пропустил.
Дело в том, что разделяя мясо и не мясо мы разделяем только два хвостика нитки, выползающих из глубоко запутанной сети. 
Инструменты труда, та же пленка для теплицы, не появляются сами по себе - их производят люди. Продукция, инструменты для ее производства, для выращивания - все это попадает к нам на стол не напрямую, а посредством множества экономических связей. Можно конечно радоваться, что во время потопа в нашем доме нашими усилиями по вычерпыванию воды не десять метров воды, а только девять метров и девяносто шесть сантиметров, если это успокаивает и дает повод собой гордиться. 
Речь идет о поощрении страданий, или о провокации страданий нашими действиями. Но путь к этим страданиям настолько непрост, что только сократив один маленький шажок нельзя говорить о достаточности таких заслуг или о необходимости этому шажку всем последовать. Часто вегетарианство становится главным заслоном, препятствием в практике, когда должно служить именно улучшению практики. 
Почему это происходит? Потому что ограничивает внимание, создает повод сравнивать и ждать, пока кто-то еще "догонит" в практике, дает повод поучать других, "тянуть" их к "своему уровню". 
Это очень легко каждому на себе проверить и дело не только в одном вопросе - отказываться от мяса или нет. То что происходит в дискуссии имеет отношение к любой практике, ко всему, что считается кем-то важным и необходимым для всех.
Да, кто-то защищает свое желание есть мясо, и можно с ними спорить до упаду, но при этом заодно спорить и с теми, кто не зависит от мяса, но указывает на необходимость освободиться от зависимости к отказу от мяса. 
Свободный выбор, это когда всякий момент допускается возможность есть мясо или не есть мясо, и когда каждый момент осознаются все импульсы за и против, и когда каждый миг этот выбор делается не по привычке, не благодаря условиям, а осознанно. 
У каждого свои демоны. Буддизм это не учение, заставляющее всех стать одинаковыми. Буддизм это учение направляющее к освобождению от личных демонов, затем к освобождению от проявления новых демонов, затем к освобождению от невнимательности к источникам проявления новых демонов и таким образом к освобождению от всех демонов. 
Похвально помогать друг-другу обнаруживать демонов, но глупо не приглядываться к такой помощи и обвинять помогающих в том, что это все их демоны таковы. Так начинается охота на воображаемых чужих демонов и оправдание одних демонов тем, что они де не такие страшные и опасные как ваши.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Меня уже тут в иудаизме раз обвиняли....
> Вот скажите мне, единочаятели. Пема Бенза вроде привел цитаты Бхагавана, где сказано - мясо кушать - не гуд. Мне кажется, это стоит большего внимания, чем тонкости процесса запахивания мышей. Или с этими цитатами - что-то не так, тогда давайте разбираться. Если все так, но их не считается нужным принимать во внимание.... Мне это непонятно. 
> Хорошо, прозвучал аргумент - дескать не надо слепо слушаться Бхагавана в диетических вопросах. Но, положа руку на сердце, кто может сказать, что он ПОЛНОСТЬЮ понимает Дхарму? Нет, кое что приходится принимать как "достоверный источник". (напомню, что в буддийской логике это один из *критериев достоверности*). Соответственно, если цитаты аутентичны, то поедание мяса мало чем отличается от нарушения любого другого установления нравственной дисциплины.


ПОчему дискуссия, обсуждение, разбирательство так и вращаются по кругу?
Потому что слова Бхагавана должны быть найдены ИЗНУТРИ! Просто цитировать их - недостаточно. Поэтому кому стоит большего внимания - тот уделяет большее внимание СВОЕ.
Каждый должен иметь стремление ПОЛНОСТЬЮ понять Дхарму, а не чьи-то слова о ней, и разносить эти слова лишь догадываясь о краешке их смысла. 
Поэтому если я сейчас скажу, что полностью понимаю Дхарму Вам придется искать способ это проверить, Вы не можете просто так на это полагаться. И поэтому сейчас, для Вас - я полностью понимаю Дхарму.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> И как оно под лопатой? И что делаете с колорадским жуком? 
> 
> Сбор травок не относится к теме. 
> 
> Кто для вас выращивает яблоки и ягоды (меня не интересует процесс складывания плодов в ящики)?
> А я собираю яблочки в супермаркете!!!
> 
> P.S. Мда... Вы еще расскажите про сложность процесса выращивания семилансиаты и гидропонику для сальвии. бугага.


Черви под лопату попадают  :Smilie:  Только они так к счастью устроены, что для них - это как секс, только малоприятный, они так размножаются. Если пополам случайно разрежешь - будет 2. Химикатами никогда не пользовалась. Если не сильно жадничать... Хотя сейчас конечно картошку проще купить, эффективней выращивать всякие фрукты-овощи.
Яблоки на даче растут или в диких садах можно вагон набрать. Виноград тоже растет сам, сливы, груши. Всякая смородина там, крыжопник ... Как то так правда получается, что только собираешь...
Дыни , арбузы вообще судя по виду на полях даже не пропалывают. Очень забавно, как бешеное поле с кучей мячей.

Насчет травок и грибочков - очень даже в тему. Растения если их неправильно собирать тоже мстят. У меня знакомая собирала мяту, душицу, всякое такое - ничего противозаконного, но видимо что то неправильно сделала. 
Очнулась через 12 часов - последнее что помнит, как посыпала травкой кашку. Пол квартиры разгромлено и еще много чего. Видимо все таки белена попалась, хотя как ее можно спутать - не представляю!
И от грибов по этому поводу толпы умирают каждый сезон, в реанимации постоянно авралы. Причем все многоопытные вроде, думаю тоже негуманно с ними - грибочками обходились, выкидывали, топтали там. Или не понравились им чем то.
Даже растения живые и чувствующие, а уж животные тем более ... Так что аккуратнее надо быть с окружающим миром, бережнее - и будет вам счастье.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Я к тому, что я этим занимаюсь так же как и хожу, то есть у меня нет намерения убить при этом кого либо и если это случайно случиться, то мне будет жаль. Таким образом составляющих кармы меньше. Но конечно об этом не думаешь... просто делаешь. А вот убивать животное я бы стала только при угрозе для жизни, а участвовать во всем этом сельхозпроизводстве... 
Лично мне когда то давно, пришлось чистить рыбу, очень неприятно и потом какой то мерзкий осадок, и есть не можешь. Больше я этого повторять не хочу, даже под угрозой прожить всю жизнь без балыка  :Smilie:  
Растениям я тоже стараюсь наносить как можно меньше вреда, например при сборе чабраца, и говорить мантры.

----------


## Won Soeng

shuhbar, а как Вы проверите ответы на Ваши вопросы, если знаете о карме лишь со слов Геше Тинлея?
Только сравните авторитетность для Вас?
А почему кармически что-то легче, а что-то тяжелее?
Вы должны понимать, что ведет к убийству человека, что ведет к убийству животного, что ведет к убийству насекомого, что идет к обрыванию цветка. Вы должны понимать, как возникло то, что к этому ведет.
Иначе это остается лишь словами против слов - как Вы разрешите сомнение? Просто избегая сомнения, отрицая одни слова и утверждая другие?
А как быть, когда слова Геше Тинлея будут переданы одним, другим, третьим, кто-то заменит слово, кто-то уберет, кто-то добавит? Вы можете пойти спросить Геше Тинлея, но Ваш вопрос ему переведут, его ответ Вам переведут, потребуется дополнительные, уточняющие вопросы и ответы. 
Тот кто видит, тот отличает описание от "приписок". И может исследовать сам.
Говорить об "улучшении" или "накоплении" кармы можно очень ограниченно. Карма не делится по тем формам, которые нам нравится воспринимать как самостоятельные. И ее изменения относительно этих выделенных фрагментов не взвешиваются, не измеряются. Условно говоря, одному от серийных убийств наказанием будет то же, что другому за ошибку в выборе дороги. Только потому что разделение на "один" и "другой" - никак не соответствует действию кармы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я к тому, что я этим занимаюсь так же как и хожу, то есть у меня нет намерения убить при этом кого либо и если это случайно случиться, то мне будет жаль. Таким образом составляющих кармы меньше. Но конечно об этом не думаешь... просто делаешь. А вот убивать животное я бы стала только при угрозе для жизни, а участвовать во всем этом сельхозпроизводстве... 
> Лично мне когда то давно, пришлось чистить рыбу, очень неприятно и потом какой то мерзкий осадок, и есть не можешь. Больше я этого повторять не хочу, даже под угрозой прожить всю жизнь без балыка  
> Растениям я тоже стараюсь наносить как можно меньше вреда, например при сборе чабраца, и говорить мантры.


И те, кто едят мясо, в действительности тоже делают это без намерения убить кого-либо. Все дело в том, как Вы расставляете приоритеты Вашего восприятия. Но это все равно не имеет отношения к учению Будды. Вырывая из него фрагменты можно найти подтверждения правильности по форме каких-то Ваших действий. Но Будда ведь учил сути! Умению непривязываясь к привычным для восприятия формам преодолеть их и увидеть суть.
Вы говорите о Ваших взглядах на приятное/неприятное, допустимое/недопустимое, но Ваши взгляды не совпадают со взглядами других. Нужно преодолеть привычные взгляды. Не есть мясо только потому что преследуют навязчивые видения и образы - это плохая причина и плохое действие. Это непонимание другой стороны берега. Вы только покажете свою преграду между собой и теми кто ест мясо. Вы демонстрируете непонимание и утверждаете, что это правильно - не понимать.
 Будь Вы способны есть мясо, но непривязаны к нему, независимы в желаниях тела от мяса, и склонны его не есть - это хорошая причина и хорошее поведение. Это понимание. Вы можете выразить понимание любителям мяса и шаг за шагом перевести их на другой берег. Начиная с преград - создаете преграды. Начиная со свободы - создаете свободу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Меня уже тут в иудаизме раз обвиняли....
> Вот скажите мне, единочаятели. Пема Бенза вроде привел цитаты Бхагавана, где сказано - мясо кушать - не гуд. Мне кажется, это стоит большего внимания, чем тонкости процесса запахивания мышей. Или с этими цитатами - что-то не так, тогда давайте разбираться. Если все так, но их не считается нужным принимать во внимание.... Мне это непонятно. 
> Хорошо, прозвучал аргумент - дескать не надо слепо слушаться Бхагавана в диетических вопросах. Но, положа руку на сердце, кто может сказать, что он ПОЛНОСТЬЮ понимает Дхарму? Нет, кое что приходится принимать как "достоверный источник". (напомню, что в буддийской логике это один из *критериев достоверности*). Соответственно, если цитаты аутентичны, то поедание мяса мало чем отличается от нарушения любого другого установления нравственной дисциплины.


Уважаемый Лекпа! Архитектору свойственен определенный стиль мышления, иначе  дома бы разваливались чаще.

1. Воспользуйтесь поиском и найдите инфу о аутентичности отрывков о вегетарианстве в данных словах Победоносного.

2. Положим, что мы - не ставящие ни во что слова Будды миряне. Но почему же тибетская Сангха то целиком не отказалась от мяса, не смотря *на прямые указания Победоносного* (как приводил выше Пема и прочие)? Не тибетский ли это цинизм?

Но это будет заход на очередной виток.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Угу, именно реснички. В таком случае, хоть и не являясь травоядным, вынужден присоединится к Ане по вопросу весомости убийства разных типов ЖС. Об этом кстати прямо писал Геше Тинлей. По поводу разных кармических результатов и размеров убитых существ. Не сам я это придумал.
> 
> Убиство человека кармически тяжелее убийства животного.
> Убийство большого животного (слона) весомее убийства маленького (мыши).
> ....
> И так вплоть до анти-грибковых (и антибиотических) лекарств.
> Никаких отторжений нет -  ваши все придумки насчет моей оценки мерзопакостности червей и красивости коровьих глаз.
> 
> Пампкин - просто скажите что вы имеете ввиду?
> ...


Уважаемый Шубар. Обратитесь к наставлениям Геше Джампы Тинлея  о законе причины-следствия-результата и выясните для себя, кто и что накапливает.

КЛШ



> Итак, четыре безмерных качества — это безошибочный источник, из которого в твоем уме возникает совершенная бодхичитта. Поэтому важно развивать их, пока они не укоренятся в твоем уме. Смысл четырех безмерных качеств, если объяснить его самым понятным образом, заключается в добросердечии. Всегда и при всех обстоятельствах старайся сохранять добросердечие.


Светоч Уверенности



> Применение Четырех Безмерных: — это отношение ко всем живым существам, несметным своим числом как просторы небес, без выделения среди них "врага", "друга" или "безразличного". Такое отношение опирается на четыре установки сознания: 1. Любовь — это желание привести всех живых существ к блаженству, которого они прежде не знали, привести их и к причине этого блаженства; 2. Сострадание — это желание освободить их от страдания с сего же дня и навсегда, и устранить причину их страдания; 3. Сорадость — это радостная сопричастность к физическому и духовному счастью других; 4. *Равностность — это установка на то, что среди всех живых существ, которые по существу подобны твоей родной матери, нет ни близких, ни далеких, ни более значимых, ни менее важных. Недопустима никакая привязанность к одному или отвращение к другому, близкому или дальнему. Всех следует почитать равными*.


Как же жаль творящих добро с калькулятором в руке!!!

----------


## Ондрий

> shuhbar, а как Вы проверите ответы на Ваши вопросы, если знаете о карме лишь со слов Геше Тинлея?................


А откуда вы взяли, что я знаю о карме только со слов Геше Тинлея?  :Big Grin: 
Тут привели выдержки из Сутр - прямые указания Будды. Какие еще комментарии нужны? Оказывается нужны = поэтому цитаты Геше Тинлея я привел как одно из объяснений причин пагубности убиств и "рейтинг" тяжести последствий.




> Уважаемый Шубар. Обратитесь к наставлениям Геше Джампы Тинлея о законе причины-следствия-результата и выясните для себя, кто и что накапливает.


Вы не ответили на 1 из 3х моих вопросов.

А тема о 4х безмерных была притянута за уши, как я понимаю, в качестве аргумента против разной весомости кармы при убийстве разных классов ЖС. Уважаемый путает понятия ОТНОШЕНИЯ к ЖС и ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯ неблагих деяний убийства ЖС.

По вашему - равностность в отношении к ЖС автоматически дает одинаковые последствия - убей ты хоть комара или корову   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Вам тогда штрафной вопрос - убийство архата почему серьезнее чем убийство обычного человека? Практикуйте равностность!!!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Как же жаль творящих добро с калькулятором в руке!!!



А мне не жаль  :Smilie:   Пусть уж лучше добро с калькулятором, чем зло с топором   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А откуда вы взяли, что я знаю о карме только со слов Геше Тинлея? 
> Тут привели выдержки из Сутр - прямые указания Будды. Какие еще комментарии нужны? Оказывается нужны = поэтому цитаты Геше Тинлея я привел как одно из объяснений причин пагубности убиств и "рейтинг" тяжести последствий.


Про прямые слова зачинять не будем. Поищите в инете инфу от первого издателя Ланкаватары - профессора Судзуки.





> А тема о 4х безмерных была притянута за уши, как я понимаю, в качестве аргумента против разной весомости кармы при убийстве разных классов ЖС. Уважаемый путает понятия ОТНОШЕНИЯ к ЖС и ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯ неблагих деяний убийства ЖС.
> 
> По вашему - равностность в отношении к ЖС автоматически дает одинаковые последствия - убей ты хоть комара или корову    
> 
> Вам тогда штрафной вопрос - убийство архата почему серьезнее чем убийство обычного человека? Практикуйте равностность!!!


Я теперь понимаю, *почему* Будда Шакьямуни давал мирянам лишь наставления о практике даяния и дисциплины! С таким то арифмометром в голове!

Миг гнева сжигает кальпы накопления благих заслуг. Миг распознавания Ума Будды лучше кальп подношений Сангхе и накоплений благих заслуг!

Арифмометр в уме - почти что вторая Сансара.




> Если бодхисаттва имеет образ "я", образ "человек", образ "существо" и образ "долгожитель", то он не является ботхисаттвой. Субхути, бодхисаттва, упроченный в Законе,14 не должен совершать даяние, пребывая где бы то ни было, не должен совершать даяние, пребывая в цвето[форме], не должен совершать даяние, пребывая в звуке, запахе, осязательных ощущениях или же пребывая в "законах".15 Субхути, бодхисаттва, таким образом совершающий даяние, не имеет какого-либо образа. И по какой причине? Если бодхисаттва, не имея образа,16 совершает даяние, то его благость счастья нельзя мысленно измерить. И по какой причине? Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли мысленно измерить ширь пустоты восточного пространства?" - "Нет, о Превосходнейший в мире".- "Субхути, а ширь пустоты южного, западного, северного пространства, пустоты пространства со всех четырех промежуточных сторон, пространства верхнего и нижнего - можно ли мысленно измерить?" - "Нет, о Превосходнейший в мире".- "Субхути, благость счастья того бодхисаттвы, который, не имея образов, совершает даяние, также нельзя мысленно измерить. Субхути, бодхисаттва должен пребывать в том учении, которое сейчас проповедано мною.


Вот интересно, Шубхар, каковы кармические накопления каждого живого существа? Как избыть эти накопления с безначальных временен? Вы полагаете, что никогда не убивали Архата?

----------


## Won Soeng

Екатерина Петровна, лучше - хуже это так, как будто Вы смирились с тем, что без калькулятора добра не выходит, выходит только зло с топором?  :Smilie:  Вас что-то ограничивает в стремлениях? Вы хотите оправдать какую-то непреодолимую преграду?

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, только "брек", даже эмоционально, через "ё моё" - может быть недостаточным  Хотя я - за предложение "брейк" для пересудов и выяснения личностей, эмоции вынуждают цепляться к мелочам и по мелочам же набрасывать новых крючков-зацепок.


Придётся вас отправить на удафф.ком. :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А откуда вы взяли, что я знаю о карме только со слов Геше Тинлея? 
> Тут привели выдержки из Сутр - прямые указания Будды. Какие еще комментарии нужны? Оказывается нужны = поэтому цитаты Геше Тинлея я привел как одно из объяснений причин пагубности убиств и "рейтинг" тяжести последствий.


Видите? Вы снова говорите о комментариях. Вы слова объясняете словами. Вы соглашаетесь с тем, что нужны "рейтинги", но что Вы можете ответить тем, кому рейтинги не нужны? Вы подходите с измерительной линейкой и говорите Будде - о, ты недостаточно Будда, у тебя слишком мало благой кармы, вот послушай, что об этом говорят...
Зачем говорить об этом Будде? Только оттого, что Вы не видите Будду, Вы видите только измерительную линейку. Когда неясна цель нужны измеримые показатели. Когда цель уже видна - достаточно только движения к ней, нечего больше измерять.
Есть кто-то, кому нужны комментарии, есть кто-то кому нужны только сутры, есть те, кто не нуждается ни в каких словесных указаниях, потому что уже знает, на что они указывают. 
Последних так и подмывает испытывать, проверять, отвергать, но только пока не покажется цель на которую указывают слова. Тогда надолго исчезают вопросы, исчезает желание слов - очень много прямого восприятия, очень много вопросов внутренних, очень много обнаруживается деталей, так много, что одну сутру можно читать много дней узнавая в ней много-много тонких указаний, которые казались лишь "красным словцом". Это и значит - перестать нуждаться в словах. Если двое знают слова песни - они просто поют ее. Если двое видели как утром расцвел кактус, они делятся впечатлениями дополняя слова друг друга, а не сомневаясь в них.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Черви под лопату попадают  Только они так к счастью устроены, что для них - это как секс, только малоприятный, они так размножаются. Если пополам случайно разрежешь - будет 2.


Э МА ХО! Фееричная Дакиня! Это же сиддхи! Какое прямое постижение сексуальной жизни червей!!!

Вы лопату суйте в землю чаще! Радуйте братьев по сознанию наших меньших! А то ведь без вашей лопаты у них ни сексу, ни размножения нет...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Придётся вас отправить на удафф.ком.


Вам бы не хотелось этого делать?  :Smilie:  Пусть не приходится. Меня настолько не впечатляет удафф.ком, что я даже толком не помню, что же это на самом деле  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Пам, арифмометр в уме - это единственная Сансара и есть  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Дхарма - как яд. И такое бывает.

----------


## Аньезка

> Э МА ХО! Фееричная Дакиня! Это же сиддхи! Какое прямое постижение сексуальной жизни червей!!!
> 
> Вы лопату суйте в землю чаще! Радуйте братьев по сознанию наших меньших! А то ведь без вашей лопаты у них ни сексу, ни размножения нет...


"Чтобы организм, животный или растительный, мог вегетативно размножаться, его отдельные клетки или фрагменты должны быть способны развиться до целого организма - кусочек корня пырея дает новые растения со всеми присущими ему органами - листьями, колосьями и т.д., *если дождевого червя нечаянно разделить пополам лопатой, то задняя половинка восстановит себе переднюю, а передняя - заднюю. * "
http://www.nsu.ru/materials/ssl/dist...hives/006.html

Известная вещь ващета! (вообще-то  - спешали фор BTR  :Wink:  )

----------


## PampKin Head

Лопата - сексуальный орган червей. ))) Они ею размножаются.

Итак. Поле картошки, на каждом кусте - личинки колорадского жука. Предложите способ удовлетворить этих существ и картошку сохранить...

Поля пшеницы, огороды овощей. Из Казахстана идет саранча. Что делать? Поймать, зажарить и сьесть - не предлогать.

----------


## Аньезка

> Лопата - сексуальный орган червей. ))) Они ею размножаются.
> 
> Итак. Поле картошки, на каждом кусте - личинки колорадского жука. Предложите способ удовлетворить этих существ и картошку сохранить...
> 
> Поля пшеницы, огороды овощей. Из Казахстана идет саранча. Что делать? Поймать, зажарить и сьесть - не предлогать.


Пампкин, при обсуждении ежедневного холокоста ёрничание неуместно, имхо. 
Хочешь уравнять? Кушай людей. Они же типа как насекомые... Убьёшь моль на кухне или надоедливую тёщу?)
_________

Кван ум за разум заходит... Вас что-то беспокоит? Вы чего-то не понимаете? Как вы разрешите свои проблемы? Вы понимаете мои километровые посты? Их понимает только Ёрш, но он из Кван Ума.

----------


## Ондрий

> Про прямые слова зачинять не будем. Поищите в инете инфу от первого издателя Ланкаватары - профессора Судзуки.


Т.е. там все враки? И приводили не только Ланкааватару меж прочим.




> Вот интересно, Шубхар, каковы кармические накопления каждого живого существа? Как избыть эти накопления с безначальных временен? Вы полагаете, что никогда не убивали Архата?


Накопления ЖС - безмерны также как и безмерна сансара с самого своего не-рождения.

Однако вопрос в том - продолжать ли в том же духе или уменьшить?
Принимать обет отказа от причинения вреда ЖС или, раз все равностно и самоосвобождено, то и делать ничего не надо?

А про Архата - как говаривал один сержант - хрен ее знает, тов. майор! Убивал\не-убивал - сечас не важно - важно *убивать или не убивать далее!!!*
---
Ну вот - докатился! Я, плотоядный, начал защищать травоядных, бо аргументы моих собратьев по пищевой лестнице отжыгают круче!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Их понимает только Ёрш, но он из Кван Ума.


Если имеется в виду община, в которой я имею счастье практиковать, то это Чогё. А также я имею честь некоторым образом соприкасаться с Шаолиньской линией.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 1. Мясоеды и травоядные совершенно одинаково накапливают карму, поедая каждые свое блюдо.
> 2. Мясоеды накапливают меньше кармы (1 корова и тысячи жуков)
> 3. Травоядные накапливают меньше кармы (пол-тысячи жуков за вычетом тех  которые пошли на смерть для пропитания несъеденной коровы)


А в чём померять - в миллиметрах или в килограммах.
Вроде как по логике кило... больше милли...

----------


## Ондрий

> А в чём померять - в миллиметрах или в килограммах.
> Вроде как по логике кило... больше милли...


В кальпах

----------


## Грег

> В кальпах


Давайте померяем!
Доставайте кальпометр.

----------


## Штелп

> Вы, к себе на "ВЫ" ?  Или вы можете говорить не только за себя?  
> 
> Я согласна, что это так в случаи , например, ганапуджи, когда небольшое количество мяса куплено исключительно для подношения и помощи живому существу. Но когда среднестатистический человек потребляет 100 кг мяса в год, то соответственно спрос не рождает ли предложение? ИМХО, тут прямой закон - причина-следствие или его экономическая модификация 
> 
> Насчет опыта в повторении мантр, боюсь колличеством тут все не решается  Хоть вы обповторяйтесь мантрами, а съеденый голубь у вас не взлетит, как у махасиддхов    Дело тут видимо все таки в реализации


Мы (Штелп) в семье, не отделяем себя друг от друга(видимо связь такова), и озвучиваем общее мнение, если оно есть. :Smilie:   А к примеру, то, что Вы едите,- становится Вами(через некоторое время), чем не взгляд? Или чем не предложение для уже умершего той или другой смертью (не позднее 7 недель) существа? С Мантрами, я тоже боюсь- потому и повторяю(кто знает, сколько тебе осталось и сколько успеешь). И ежей , и лесных голубей, и пупыши(трава такая) однажды довелось ловить, убивать, есть, что-бы ходить и жить, я не горжусь этим в отличии от вегетарианцев... Еда... Остальное зависит от угла приложения и если случилось так, значит есть причина, для всех других случа-аев есть Мантры и здравый смысл,- к чему шумиха-то?? :Confused:  Да, на нашу среднестатистическую семью, надо записывать чуть больше 100кг. мяса.

----------


## Ондрий

> Давайте померяем!
> Доставайте кальпометр.


3 вопроса выше - ответье на них, вот вам и кальпометр.
----

По сути, мясоседы не убедили меня-мясоеда ни в чем, кроме того, что у травоядных спина тоже белая, но карма мясоеда немногим хуже, в общем случае. Загонятся по такому простому случаю не стОит (особенно вышеозначеным мясоедам  :Wink: ), не резать хрюшек и не давить жуков - вот и все что можно делать.

ПыСы - травоядным на заметку - колбасу есть можно, там мяса сейчас ваще нету! Картон вареный + соя. Особенно Докторская  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> ---
> Ну вот - докатился! Я, плотоядный, начал защищать травоядных, бо аргументы моих собратьев по пищевой лестнице отжыгают круче!


Ну, не вы один такой. Наверно будите, удивлены, но я тоже плотоядный.  :Smilie:  Хотя пытаюсь свести потребление мяса до минимума.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Небольшое уточнение по поводу сообщения № 216 - это не мои слова, а фрагмент предисловия издательской группы "Падмакара" к вышеназванной книге. Так что, если кто хочет подискутировать или сказать что-то умное - обращайтесь напрямую, к "Падмакаре" :Smilie:  

Итак, во всех учениях я порицаю употребление любого мяса:
В Паринирвана и Ангулимала,
Ланкаватара, Хастикашья и Махамегха-сутрах.
Поэтому и будды, и бодхисаттвы,
А также и шраваки осуждали
Столь низкую еду, как плоть существ.
Она ведет к безумию во всех будущих жизнях... 

...Люди, которые едят мясо, в будущем 
Станут невежественно говорить, что Будда провозгласил
Употребление мяса безгреховным и приемлемым.
Но йогины, умеренные в пище
И относящиеся к ней лишь как к лекарству,
Не должны есть плоть существ, которые для них как дети. 

Тех, кто держится компании
Тигров, львов и коварных лисиц
Я осуждаю – я, пребывающий в любви. 
Употребление мяса противоречит 
Дхарме, пути к освобождению.
Тем, кто практикует Дхарму, следует воздерживаться от мяса,
Потому что, употребляя его, они становятся источником страха для существ.
Отказ от мяса – это знамя победы благородных существ.

Так заканчивается шестая глава Ланкаватара-сутры, - являющейся  квинтэссенцией учений будд, - которая посвящена вопросу употребления мяса.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Следующий отрывок взят из Махапаринирвана-сутры:
> 
> 	Потом Бодхисаттва Кашьяпа обратился к Благословенному Господину и сказал: «Господин, ты не ешь мяса, а есть мясо поистине неподобающе. И спроси меня кто-нибудь, почему это так, я бы ответил, что те, кто воздерживается от него, обладают восемью превосходными качествами».
> 	«Очень хорошо, - ответил Будда Кашьяпе. – Ты хорошо постигаешь мою мысль. Поистине, такое понимание должно быть у Бодхисаттв, хранителей моего учения. Сын моего рода, даже шраваки,  которые держатся близко ко мне, не должны есть мяса. Даже если верующие люди подают им в качестве милостыни мясо, они должны отпрянуть от него, как отпрянули бы от плоти собственных детей». 
> 	Тогда Бодхисаттва Кашьяпа спросил Будду: «Но почему же, о Господин и Татхагата, ты запрещаешь употреблять мясо?»
> 	«Сын моего рода! – ответил Господин. – Поедание мяса разрушает отношение великого сострадания».
> 	«Но в прошлом, о Господин, - спросил Кашьяпа, - ты не разрешал употребление мяса, которое оказывалось подходящим после трех проверок?»
> 	«Да, - ответил Будда. – Я разрешил употребление мяса, которое признается подходящим после трех проверок, чтобы помочь тем, кто борется с привычкой есть мясо».
> 	«Тогда почему, - спросил Кашьяпа, - ты запретил употребление десяти видов непроверенного мяса и так далее, вплоть до девяти видов проверенного?»
> 	«И это я сделал, - сказал Будда, - чтобы помочь моим последователям в преодолении этой привычки. Вкратце, все подобные меры предосторожности я ввел с одной целью: чтобы употребление мясо прекратилось».


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm
Забавно, но в 
...
*Дигха Никая 16
Махапариниббана сутта
Великое Окончательное Освобождение*
...
данный отрывок отсутсвует. Продолжаем исследования на тему: *что же на самом деле говорил Победоносный?*

на очереди http://www.accesstoinsight.org/

----------


## Грег

> 3 вопроса выше - ответье на них, вот вам и кальпометр.
> ...


Для того, чтобы ответить на ваш вопрос, нужно:

1. выбрать точку отсчёта на бесконечной прямой сансары, относительно которой будут происходить измерения. Либо мерять положение относительно друг друга. В обоих случаях непонятно направление большего и меньшего - какой из двух концов прямой принять за больший конец, а какой за меньший.
2. разработать верную и однозначную методику измерения, дающую однозначный ответ и учитывающую различные факторы влияния. Или, хотя бы ограниченную неким набором этих факторов.
3. нужно исключить влияние субъективного мнения самих экспериментаторов.
4. нужно, чтобы у разных экспериментаторов (которые хотят сравнить что-либо) была единая точка отсчёта и методика измерения, иначе они будут мерять какждый своё.

Если не выполнить эти 4 пункта, то ваши вопросы теряют смысл.
И становятся в один ряд с вопросами типа, - кто круче - каратист или боксёр.

----------


## Legba

> Положим, что мы - не ставящие ни во что слова Будды миряне. Но почему же тибетская Сангха то целиком не отказалась от мяса, не смотря *на прямые указания Победоносного* (как приводил выше Пема и прочие)? Не тибетский ли это цинизм?


Я лично (если кого-то занимает мое недостойное мнение) думаю так.
1. Вегетарианство - *снижение* вреда, а не его отмена. В "Кунснг Ламе Шалунг" достаточно убедительно показан, скажем, весь вред от производства плиточного чая. Однако, снижение вреда, повторяю, налицо. 
2. Это же чистая математика - ЖС гибнет тем больше, чем с более высокой ступени пищевой цепочки мы выдергиваем еду. Если мы едим растения, то гибнут только ЖС, которые гибнут при выращивании растений. Если травоядных животных - к этому *прибавляются* эти самые животные и их кишечные паразиты с блохами. Если хищников..... и так далее. Самый попандос, понятное дело, питаться людьми, которые питаются тиграми.  :Smilie: 
3. В Индии мясоедение - вопрос потакания своим вкусам. Там нет физиологической необходимости есть мясо. В Тибете без мяса - можно элементарно двинуть кони. И с любой точки зрения голодная смерть хуже мясоедения. Мертвые не потеют и Дхарму не практикуют. Однако современный горожанин вполне *может* не есть мяса. И коль скоро есть подобная счастливая возможность - отчего бы ей не воспользоваться?
4. От многих достойных Учителей (из тех, кого я встречал лично - ЕСДЛ, Патрул Римпоче, Друванг Римпоче, Тэло Тулку Римпоче) я слышал о предпочтительности немясоедения. Ни от одного Учителя я не слышал (не повезло?) о предпочтительности поедания мяса. Коль скоро так несложно последовать наставлениям, отчего бы этого не сделать?
5. В случае Тибета я склонен рассматривать мясо как лекарство (а в таком качестве разрешается употреблять и алкоголь). Виная рассматривает мясо как "улучшенную" пищу, которую дозволяется есть больным или ослабленным монахам. Ну откель в Тибете взять белок - не растят они фасоль и грецкие орешки. А уж тибетский многоразовый сыр - и вовсе еда не для слабонервных.

----------


## Аньезка

> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm
> Забавно, но в 
> ...
> *Дигха Никая 16
> Махапариниббана сутта
> Великое Окончательное Освобождение*
> ...
> данный отрывок отсутсвует. Продолжаем исследования на тему: *что же на самом деле говорил Победоносный?*
> 
> на очереди http://www.accesstoinsight.org/



Мясоеды, видать, затёрли отрывочки... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Грег

> ... но карма мясоеда немногим хуже, в общем случае. 
> ...


Чиста субъективнае придпалажение.
См. вышеописанные пункты о точке отсчёта и методике измерения...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мясоеды, видать, затёрли отрывочки...


Они, поганцы... Или девадатины дети дописали.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> 2. Положим, что мы - не ставящие ни во что слова Будды миряне. Но почему же тибетская Сангха то целиком не отказалась от мяса, не смотря *на прямые указания Победоносного* (как приводил выше Пема и прочие)? Не тибетский ли это цинизм?


ТибеЦкая реальность что угодно, но только далеко не эталон. И потребление мяса по сравнению с другими интересными делами тибетцев - просто исчезающе малая мелочь  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Следующий отрывок взят из Ангулимала-сутры:
> 
> Манджушри сказал: «Будды воздерживаются от мяса из-за татхагатагарбхи». А Господин добавил: 
> «Так оно и есть, Манджушри. Нет ни единого существа среди скитающихся в цепи жизней безначальной и бесконечной сансары, которое не было бы твоей матерью или сестрой. Некто, родившийся собакой, может впоследствии стать твоим отцом. Каждое существо подобно актеру, играющему на сцене жизни. Твоя плоть и плоть другого – одно. Поэтому просветленные не едят мяса. Более того, Манджушри, дхармадхату – единая природа всех существ, поэтому будды воздерживаются от употребления мяса».
> Манджушри также сказал: «Есть, Господин, другие, вполне обыкновенные существа, которые тоже воздерживаются от мяса».
> «Что бы ни делали мирские люди, - ответил Господин, - соответствующее словам Будды должно рассматриваться как учение самого Будды».


Да это заговор!

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....086.than.html
*MN 86
Angulimala Sutta*

И где тема про Манджушри, мясо и прочее?

P.S. Акция: кто допишет Сутты своими измышлениями... 

Могу предположить, что выше преведен некий махаянский вариант. Но почему бы не быть ваджраянскому варианту: типо, Будда рассказывает Ваджрапани, как есть мясо в чистом видении? А там уже и до Махамудра\Дзогчен варианта рукой подать.

----------


## Аньезка

Относительно сутр вообще... вот из Берзина




> Как мы можем быть уверены, что буддистские записи – это на самом деле то, чему учил Будда? Письменные документы появились не ранее четырёхсот лет после Будды. До этого всё передавалось устным образом. Как мы можем быть уверены, что люди, передававшие эти учения, запомнили всё безошибочно? Неужели у всех из линии была фотографическая память и они не сказали ни слова ошибочного, даже если они слышали его лишь однажды? Это всё притянуто за уши.


так что включайте мозг... и "сама, Верунчик, сама" (ц)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

По-моему очевидно, что если нет конкретных противопоказаний по здоровью, то отказаться от поедания плоти любых живых существ в современном западном обществе - проще простого.

Если же брать аспект практики, то Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в последней трансляции все кристально четко обозначил.

*Кто не ест мясо, тот проявляет сострадание. И тот, кто ест мясо, проявляет сострадание.* Вопрос личной практики.

И еще. Правильно ли будет приводить махаянскую сутру как истину в последней инстанции, когда существует учение Тайной Мантры, более высокое, со своими методами и воззрениями относительно мяса?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Относительно сутр вообще... вот из Берзина


Это у Берзина все притянуто за уши (вот вам Дхарма поп-корн, кушайте и меня за 2 т. слушайте). Известно, что у Ананды, Девадатты и прочих была действительно такая память, что они помнили наизусть все, что говорил Будда.

+ Во времена Будды была традиция устной передачи Дхармы. Об этом много писалось. У Ваджранатхи приводится пример: одна из Вед была записана только в 19(!) веке по просьбе англичан. Все это - иной способ сохранения традиции.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И еще. Правильно ли будет приводить махаянскую сутру как истину в последней инстанции, когда существует учение Тайной Мантры, более высокое, со своими методами и воззрениями относительно мяса?


Вегетарианцами это не принимается в расчёт.
И считается ими, что это только для ганапуджи или для таких просветлённых, как, например, Миларепа.
Всё это уже было озвучено ранее.

PS. А по большому счёту, никакой Тайной Мантры нет  :Smilie:  для тех кто ей не следует.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> + Во времена Будды была традиция устной передачи Дхармы. Об этом много писалось. У Ваджранатхи приводится пример: одна из Вед была записана только в 19(!) веке по просьбе англичан. Все это - иной способ сохранения традиции.


Похожий подход существует в христианстве касательно Нового Завета.
В дописменные (точнее во времена неповсеместного распространения писменности и отсутствия диктофонов) существовали методы сохранения устных наставлений.

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые, *что еще* говорил Победоносный о актуальных проблемах современности?

----------


## Аньезка

> Это у Берзина все притянуто за уши (вот вам Дхарма поп-корн, кушайте и меня за 2 т. слушайте). Известно, что у Ананды, Девадатты и прочих была действительно такая память, что они помнили наизусть все, что говорил Будда.


Прости мне мою безграмотность в этом вопросе:
Они (Ананда, Девадатта и проч.) жили во времена Будды? А когда их сутры были написаны?

----------


## Ондрий

> Для того, чтобы ответить на ваш вопрос, нужно:
> 
> 1. выбрать точку отсчёта на бесконечной прямой сансары, относительно которой будут происходить измерения. Либо мерять положение относительно друг друга. В обоих случаях непонятно направление большего и меньшего - какой из двух концов прямой принять за больший конец, а какой за меньший.
> 2. разработать верную и однозначную методику измерения, дающую однозначный ответ и учитывающую различные факторы влияния. Или, хотя бы ограниченную неким набором этих факторов.
> 3. нужно исключить влияние субъективного мнения самих экспериментаторов.
> 4. нужно, чтобы у разных экспериментаторов (которые хотят сравнить что-либо) была единая точка отсчёта и методика измерения, иначе они будут мерять какждый своё.
> 
> Если не выполнить эти 4 пункта, то ваши вопросы теряют смысл.
> И становятся в один ряд с вопросами типа, - кто круче - каратист или боксёр.


Понтяно...  из серии "Выпей море!" (С)

Вам не доводилось в каноне видеть такие темы как:
- тяжелая и легкая карма
- убийство архата, отца матери, пролитие крови будды - деяния *немедленного воздаяния* (т.е. сразу авичи после смерти, без права на УДО)
?

Почему есть проступки немедленного воздаяния и менее тяжкие? Не от разной ли весомости объектов, к которым эти деяния были применены? Не встречалось ли вам где-нибудь, что убийство человека серьезнее убийства животного? М?

Вы выступаете с некими кармометрами уходя от темы, неявно давая понять, что карма за убийство комара также неопределнна, как и карма за убийство человека. Очень интерсные у вас представление о Дхарме.

Мне же достаточно слов Будды и логики.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вегетарианцами это не принимается в расчёт.
> И считается ими, что это только для ганапуджи или для таких просветлённых, как, например, Миларепа.


Я вегетарианец. И не зря написал, что это вопрос личной практики, есть мясо или не есть. Каждый проявляет сострадание в силу своих способностей.




> PS. А по большому счёту, никакой Тайной Мантры нет  для тех кто ей не следует.


Если закрыть уши, глаза...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прости мне мою безграмотность в этом вопросе:
> Они (Ананда, Девадатта и проч.) жили во времена Будды? А когда их сутры были написаны?


На первом соборе сразу после Махапаринирваны Будды были озвучены Три Корзины - Трипитака. Записано все это было через 400 лет.
Сутры не написаны, а сказаны Буддой за 44 года после Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи.

Вот интересный вопрос: если они так важны (а по другому буддисты не могут и думать), то почему Сутты не были записаны при жизни Будды? Неужели все писать не умели?

400 лет большой срок. Можно добавить при пересказе и про мясо (если сомневаетесь в аутентичности)!  :Wink:  

+ Если пошла тема про достоверность, то хотелось бы узнать конкретные сслылки на источники Сутр с вегетарианскими вставками (где изданы, кем).

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вам не доводилось в каноне видеть такие темы как:
> - тяжелая и легкая карма
> - убийство архата, отца матери, пролитие крови будды - деяния *немедленного воздаяния* (т.е. сразу авичи после смерти, без права на УДО)
> ?
> ...


Вы не учитываете методов и факторов Тайной Мантры.
В Ваджраяне, к примеру, считается, что любое нарушение самаи исправимо, что не является таковым в каноне.
Поэтому, я уже говорил о точке отсчёта и выбора ограничительных факторов. - В данных рассуждениях мы рассуждаем в рамках канона или какого-либо учения - Сутра, Тантра и т.д.?

----------


## Аньезка

> 400 лет большой срок. Можно дописать и про мясо (если сомневаетесь в аутентичности)!


Можно дописать про мясо...
Можно забыть написать про мясо....

----------


## Ондрий

Плотоядные коллеги! Вы чо?!

Карма у вас одна и таже (или одинаково неопределенна) за разные неблагие деяния по отношению к разным классам ЖС??! Круть.. че тут еще сказать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можно дописать про мясо...
> Можно забыть написать про мясо....


Вот интересный вопрос: если они так важны (а по другому буддисты не могут и думать), то почему Сутты не были записаны при жизни Будды? Неужели все писать не умели?

----------


## Грег

> Я вегетарианец. И не зря написал, что это вопрос личной практики, есть мясо или не есть. Каждый проявляет сострадание в силу своих способностей.
> ...


Я это уже говорил давным давно.
А, употребляя термин вегетарианцы, имел в виду тех вегетарианцев , кто доказывает в этой теме собственную крутость.



> Если закрыть уши, глаза...


А если они с рождения закрыты?...

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот интересный вопрос: если они так важны (а по другому буддисты не могут и думать), то почему Сутты не были записаны при жизни Будды? Неужели все писать не умели?


традиция была такая - на память все.

----------


## Аньезка

> А, употребляя термин вегетарианцы, имел в виду тех вегетарианцев , кто доказывает в этой теме собственную крутость.



Есть такая теория "зеркальности",о том, что в людях мы можем увидеть только те качества (без разницы хорошие или плохие), которые есть и в нас самих. То, чего в нас нет, мы просто не можем разглядеть и интерпретировать, у нас нет этого опыта внутри,нам не на что опираться. Интерпретации поддаются только свойства,которыми мы сами обладаем. По принципу - если ты видишь соломинку в глазу у другого, то у тебя самого, точно, есть в глазу подобное бревно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> традиция была такая - на память все.


А вот теперь сомнения, вставочки всякие...

Так что со словами Победоносного то в итоге?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Мы (Штелп) в семье, не отделяем себя друг от друга(видимо связь такова), и озвучиваем общее мнение, если оно есть.  А к примеру, то, что Вы едите,- становится Вами(через некоторое время), чем не взгляд? Или чем не предложение для уже умершего той или другой смертью (не позднее 7 недель) существа? С Мантрами, я тоже боюсь- потому и повторяю(кто знает, сколько тебе осталось и сколько успеешь). И ежей , и лесных голубей, и пупыши(трава такая) однажды довелось ловить, убивать, есть, что-бы ходить и жить, я не горжусь этим в отличии от вегетарианцев...


Действительно логично. Чем тут гордиться то? Ситуациями, в которых приходилось убивать? ...  :Smilie:  

Шумиха? Да никакой, собственно... Кто то считает, что взрывая окружающих очищает землю и попадает в рай. Кто то подметает перед собой дорожки, что бы не раздавить насекомое, кому то по кайфу и на войне...  Можно себя оправдать в чем угодно, можно сказать - "нет".  Но все это в итоге не важно  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Можно Суттры дописывать и махать новоделом на каждом углу.

А кому и Кабалла - древнее учение...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Аргумент - сам дурак - понятен. Я спросил: Кто из немясоедов сделал хоть что-нибудь, чтобы живые существа не гибли при произвотстве их веговской жратвы?
> 
> А я вот не курю, а остальное тоже делаю "в меру сил."



Вах маладэц какой !!! Даже не курит на БЖС!
Небось курил да бросил и теперь чувствуете себя героем, так?  :Wink:  Обычно человеку просто и в голову не придет такое сказать, это вроде как само собой разумеющееся, как не гадить в лифтах. Хотя конечно это хорошо - пишите плюсик на свой калькулятор хороших дел !  :Smilie: )) 

Если это вопрос не риторический, то я когда добываю для себя свою как вы выразились "веговую жратву" стараюсь наносить как можно меньше вреда ЖС. Всяких там жучков не затаптывать и т.д.  Ну да как вы говорите, и остальное в меру сил   :Smilie:   И еще .... тоже НЕ КУРЮ!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы не учитываете методов и факторов Тайной Мантры.
> В Ваджраяне, к примеру, считается, что любое нарушение самаи исправимо, что не является таковым в каноне.


Сергей! Причем Тайная Мантра??!!! Исправление проступков существует и в Сутре! Практика 35 Будд Покаяния и прочие методы - раскаяние, подношения, и т.д.

Я не об исправлении, а о деянии! Че вы все виляете?

Почему никто не хочет прямо ответить: 


> весомость кармы за разные проступки разная!


Возникает подозрение, что как-то пытаются оправдать убийство буренок.
Как тот товарисчь-локаятик придумал локаятику, чтобы совратить свою дочку. Типа кармы нет. А у вас - а фиг знает какая карма... Все равностно! Хыыы  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вы выступаете с некими кармометрами уходя от темы, неявно давая понять, что карма за убийство комара также неопределнна, как и карма за убийство человека. Очень интерсные у вас представление о Дхарме.
> ...


Потому что, если существует то, что можно измерить, то только благодаря тому, что есть чем измерить.
как бы вы меня не убеждали в том, что знаете сколько кармы накопится в том или ином случае, ни доказать, ни показать это вы не в состоянии, не зависимо от того, верите вы сами в это или не верите.



> Мне же достаточно слов Будды и логики


Достаточно для чего? Для того, чтобы сделать те или иные выводы?
И что? Где гарантия, что вы не ошибаетесь в том или ином случае?
А вдруг вы не учли некий невидимый вам фактор влияния вроде намерения?
Вы имеете непосредственный опыт познания и видениия кармы?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне же достаточно слов Будды и логики


Или точнее "Мне же достаточно слов, которые доступная мне логика позволяет полагать словами Будды"? ;-)

Став Буддой Вы отличите слова Будды от слов приписываемых Будде. 
Успокаиваясь же только словами - успокаивается стремление найти источник слов Будды.

Вы принимаете одни слова Будды и отказываетесь принимать другие слова Будды. Это удобно, можно всегда объявить одни слова - аутентичными, другие - приписанными, исходя из сложившейся изощренности лично постигнутой логики.
Однако же логика - это только маршрут на карте. Пока маршрут не пройдет, логика - это то что следует подвергать сомнению, а не высказывать за истину.

В результате и получается подвергание сомнение равности и выдвигание гипотез о большем меньшем и приписывание карме индивидуальных свойств.
Сомневайтесь в этом, пока не найдете точных подтверждений этому, которые всегда можете воспринимать и на которые можете указывать!

Вы только доверяете словам наставников о большем/меньшем наказании за убийства одних чувствующих существ по сравнению с убийством других чувствующих существ. Этого - недостаточно, прямой путь в ад. 
Сомневайтесь и проверяйте - это не значит убивайте и сравнивайте. Это значит ищите, непрерывно подвергая сомнению, ищите причину которая вызывает такие слова. 
Я Вам подскажу, но Вы должны будете проверить сами, так ли это.
Нравственные наставления мирянам даются для того, чтобы они в омрачениях могли себя сдержать, вспомнить наставления и дать себе шанс не совершить поступков, которые придется скрывать, таить, и не давать себе возможности более осознать источник своих омрачений, вызывающих эти проступки.
Сравнимость же рождается не из собственной причинности кармы, а из степени возникающей силы желания утаить проступок перед людьми, которые живут в относительном мире и оценивают проступки по относительной шкале. Но есть и вторая причина, почему дается такое нравственное наставление, а не нравственное наставление "не измерять и не сравнивать поступков". Причина эта в том, что даже несознательный проступок происходит только при достаточной силе омрачения. Для убийства насекомого омрачение (неведение) должно быть более слабым, чем при убийстве грызуна, а при убийстве упрекающего Вас в неблагости архата или уличающего Вас в проступке человека должно быть значительно более сильным, чем при убийстве напавшего на Вас грабителя.
Не следует путать причины и условия, пожалуйста.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вах маладэц какой !!! Даже не курит на БЖС!
> Небось курил да бросил и теперь чувствуете себя героем, так?  Обычно человеку просто и в голову не придет такое сказать, это вроде как само собой разумеющееся, как не гадить в лифтах. Хотя конечно это хорошо - пишите плюсик на свой калькулятор хороших дел ! )) 
> 
> Если это вопрос не риторический, то я когда добываю для себя свою как вы выразились "веговую жратву" стараюсь наносить как можно меньше вреда ЖС. Всяких там жучков не затаптывать и т.д.  Ну да как вы говорите, и остальное в меру сил    И еще .... тоже НЕ КУРЮ! ))


Ага, бросил в шесть лет и чувствую себя героем. 

Бугага.

Чем бы дитя не тешилось, только бы не плювало из Девачена. )

----------


## Грег

> Сергей! Причем Тайная Мантра??!!! Исправление проступков существует и в Сутре! Практика 35 Будд Покаяния и прочие методы - раскаяние, подношения, и т.д.


Я не про это.
Я имел в виду, что вы не учитываете воззрения Тайной Мантры.
И свой пример привёл для того, чтобы показать разность этих воззрений.
Ещё раз повторю тот пример - в Сутрах есть нарушения, которые невозможно исправить. В Ваджраяне таких нет. Вот вам и пример разности воззрений. Такие же примеры (и о них неоднократно говорилось) можно привести и в отношении с вегетарианством.

----------


## Ондрий

Читайте маны (RFC) - они рулез (С)

----------


## Грег

> Есть такая теория "зеркальности",о том, что в людях мы можем увидеть только те качества (без разницы хорошие или плохие), которые есть и в нас самих. То, чего в нас нет, мы просто не можем разглядеть и интерпретировать, у нас нет этого опыта внутри,нам не на что опираться. Интерпретации поддаются только свойства,которыми мы сами обладаем. По принципу - если ты видишь соломинку в глазу у другого, то у тебя самого, точно, есть в глазу подобное бревно.


Вот и подумайте, - нафига, к примеру, вам  лично нужно что-то кому-то доказывать в этой теме? Что вы этим добиваетесь или показываете?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот и подумайте, - нафига, к примеру, вам  лично нужно что-то кому-то доказывать в этой теме? Что вы этим добиваетесь или показываете?


Я уже писала, что я на стороне животных. А со своей кармой вы и сами справитесь.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Карма у вас одна и таже (или одинаково неопределенна) за разные неблагие деяния по отношению к разным классам ЖС??! Круть.. че тут еще сказать.


Не факт!
В Махаяне говорится, что нужно учитывать ещё и намерение.
С разным намерением будет и разная карма.
А намерение - это то, что сам человек не всегда в состоянии правильно оценить.
Так где же тогда объективность?

----------


## Грег

> Я уже писала, что я на стороне животных. А со своей кармой вы и сами справитесь.


И я на стороне животных!
Докажите, что это не так  :Smilie: ...

----------


## PampKin Head

... вот ты, Антон, светлый. а пиво любишь темное... (с) Гесер.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> И я на стороне животных!
> Докажите, что это не так ...


Скажите это той бурёнке на вашей тарелке....

----------


## Грег

> Скажите это той бурёнке на вашей тарелке....


Я вас просил привести доказательства, а не переводить стрелки на бурёнку и выказывать своё "фи"!
Не можете доказать, так и скажите - у меня нет доказательств этому.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я вас просил привести доказательства, а не переводить стрелки на бурёнку и выказывать своё "фи"!
> Не можете доказать, так и скажите - у меня нет доказательств этому.


А докажите, что фашисты не против евреев?  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> А докажите, что фашисты не против евреев?


А мне оно нужно?
Если вам нужно, вы и доказываайте...

----------


## Ондрий

> Не факт!
> В Махаяне говорится, что нужно учитывать ещё и намерение.
> С разным намерением будет и разная карма.
> А намерение - это то, что сам человек не всегда в состоянии правильно оценить.
> Так где же тогда объективность?


Сергей. Вы намекаете на то, что бодхисаттва, поедая буренку, имеет мотив помочь буренке? Я же говорю о случае, когда мотив один - утолить голод.

И хоть режте меня как ту буренку, но я не верю, что вы(мы) плотоядные, МУЧАЕМСЯ бедняги, поедая мясцо, токомо заради безвременно ушедшей буренки! Вкусно же, блин! Разве не так?

----------


## Грег

> А докажите, что фашисты не против евреев?


А вы знаете кто такие фашисты? :Wink:  
Не в Италии ли, в отличие от нацистов?
Да говорят, что фашисты (а это именно итальянцы, а не немцы), только под давлением Германии начали преследовать евреев.
Так что ваш вопрос не совсем корректен...  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, собака бежит за костью... 
Ответ на предположение "я на стороне животных", которое делается утверждением в неведении, не в аналогичном утверждении. 
Кто разделяет людей и животных, кто разделяет между собой людей на стороны? Они разделены сами по себе, или это игра воображения?
Собака может играть с кроликом, пока не охвачена голодным омрачением. Пока собака не терзается своим телом, она способна утолять голод кашей. Но запах крови раненного кролика одну собаку приводит к помутнению узнавания в кролике "друга" и кролик оказывается с удовольствием съеден, другую же заставляет зализывать кролику рану.
Что такое то "я" которое на стороне животных? Нужно очень верить в реальное существование единого, цельного, неделимого и необусловленного я, чтобы утверждать "я на стороне животных".

----------


## Грег

> Сергей. Вы намекаете на то, что бодхисаттва, поедая буренку, имеет мотив помочь буренке? Я же говорю о случае, когда мотив один - утолить голод.
> ...


Я не знаю какой у вас мотив, не знаю какй мотив у Бодхисаттвы и не знаю какой мотив у кого бы то ни было. Не мне судить о нём.
мне только известно, что судить обо всём с одной точки зрения некорректно.
Жизнь  - это не линейка с равномерно нанесёнными линиями деления.

----------


## Ондрий

Вот - представилось мне:

Развожу я значит буренок. молочко там, сыр, маслице. Кормлю ее сеном. Травкой тобишь скошеной. (Пампкин, вы траву руками косили? Там не надо ядом поливать поле)

Так вот... приходят ко мне Сергей с Пампкиным, с компанией таких же бодхисаттв. 

- Хотим, - говорят, - посострадать твоей буренке. Ты нам ее сам зарежь, мы же бодхисаттвы, нам нельзя убивать. А мы ее с правильной мотивацией схарчим. Мантры, ясень пень, почитаем. Даже шаптен споем, за упокой ее несуществующего атмана и крутого перерождения Чакравартином.

Шубхар, значит на кичман за мокруху (ну, конечно, на УДО пойдет, т.к. уважил таки наших бодхисаттв. Типа тоже благое дело), а наши бодхисаттвы с правильной мотивацией - все в шоколаде.

----------


## Грег

> А докажите, что фашисты не против евреев?


А докажите, что Бодхисаттва, убивший желающего завладеть чужим имуществом на корабле с купцами, нет нарушил заповеди не убивать!

----------


## Won Soeng

Друзья, давайте контролировать в себе рождение желания "завалить оппонента любой ценой"?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А вы знаете кто такие фашисты? 
> Не в Италии ли, в отличие от нацистов?
> Да говорят, что фашисты (а это именно итальянцы, а не немцы), только под давлением Германии начали преследовать евреев.
> Так что ваш вопрос не совсем корректен...


О, я всего лишь хорошо знаю, кто такие фашисты сейчас  и чем они занимаются  :Smilie:  А словоблудствовать и индульгировать мы могем по любому поводу - это я знаю, начиная со слов Будды и заканчивая фашистами  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

> Я не знаю какой у вас мотив, не знаю какй мотив у Бодхисаттвы и не знаю какой мотив у кого бы то ни было. Не мне судить о нём.
> мне только известно, что судить обо всём с одной точки зрения некорректно.
> Жизнь  - это не линейка с равномерно нанесёнными линиями деления.


Сергей, я восхищаюсь вашими способностями делать fuzzy заключения используя абсолютно абстрактный символизм :-)  

Я знаю за кого буду голосовать на выборах в президенты объединенного государства :-)

PS: ничего личного :-)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Что такое то "я" которое на стороне животных? Нужно очень верить в реальное существование единого, цельного, неделимого и необусловленного я, чтобы утверждать "я на стороне животных".


А я сейчас не об этом  :Smilie: .
Я использую термины собеседника, ибо он их использует.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А докажите, что Бодхисаттва, убивший желающего завладеть чужим имуществом на корабле с купцами, нет нарушил заповеди не убивать!


А я этого не говорила  :Smilie:  Конечно нарушил !  :Smilie:  Но, заметьте, не ради себя, и из крайней необходимости. А вот, если бы он убил его, что бы сожрать с пивом, притом не от того, что нет никакой другой пищи, а просто потому что мяса захотелось, то согласитесь, все было бы по другому  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ответ на предположение "я на стороне животных", которое делается утверждением в неведении, не в аналогичном утверждении. 
> Кто разделяет людей и животных, кто разделяет между собой людей на стороны? Они разделены сами по себе, или это игра воображения?


Здрастиприехали. 
А на людей, животных, голодных духов, асуров... тоже типа я разделила? :EEK!:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, я восхищаюсь вашими способностями делать fuzzy заключения используя абсолютно абстрактный символизм :-)  
> 
> Я знаю за кого буду голосовать на выборах в президенты объединенного государства :-)
> 
> PS: ничего личного :-)


В иллюзорном мире и заключения иллюзорные. Или я не прав?
Конечно легко рассуждать разложив всё по полочкам - вот тут приправы, тут крупа, это хорошо, а вот это плохо и т.д.
Но где реальное понимание того, каким всё является на самом деле?
Где гарантия  того, что мы всё правильно расставили по полочкам?
Только то, что нам кто-то об этом сказал?

Я, к примеру, не Будда, и не знаю точно на 100%, что в таком-то случае будет ТО-ТО, а в таком ТО-ТО. Могу только предполагать. А вот присутствующие здесь вероятно это могут  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Извращенный дзен - это такое словоблудие - просто ужастно читать ...  не, не могу себя заставить, противно ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Конечно легко рассуждать разложив всё по полочкам - вот тут приправы, тут крупа, это хорошо, а вот это плохо и т.д.
> Но где реальное понимание того, каким всё является на самом деле?
> Где гарантия  того, что мы всё правильно расставили по полочкам?
> Только то, что нам кто-то об этом сказал?


Действительно... Малоли че там в сутрах говорят. Болтают всякое.

Вы пьеску то мою почитайте штоль...

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, поэтому я и говорю: "собака бежит за костью". Поспорить лишь бы поспорить. Завалить оппонента любым способом. Использовать все, что может оказаться ошибкой, лишь бы не позволить оппоненту быть уверенным в себе высказывая сомнительные для Вас вещи. Так убивается сострадание и создается образ врага.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здрастиприехали. 
> А на людей, животных, голодных духов, асуров... тоже типа я разделила?


А Вы не разделяете, типа?  :Smilie:  Кто только что об этом написал? 
Но ответите ли Вы, по какой причине приводится такое разделение? Или просто согласны с авторитетом? ;-)
Если Вы понимаете - назовите причину.
Если Вы не понимаете - проверьте пожалуйста лично, а не сравнивая разные слова между собой: *всякое разделение вызвано признанием важности*. Эта важность присуща разделяющему, а не разделяемому. Сами сущности не являются разделенными, сущность признается воспринимающим самостоятельной по причине конкретной важности для него этого разделения.
Проверьте это и в свете проверенного скажите, по какой причине Вы сейчас указали на важность разделения людей, животных, голодных духов и асуров? Это самосущее разделение или Вы указали на нечто важное для обсуждения необходимости обязательного разделения на формы строго определенным образом для любых (всех!) целей, которые могут возникать у разделяющего?

----------


## Грег

> А я этого не говорила  Конечно нарушил !  Но, заметьте, не ради себя, и из крайней необходимости. А вот, если бы он убил его, что бы сожрать с пивом, притом не от того, что нет никакой другой пищи, а просто потому что мяса захотелось, то согласитесь, все было бы по другому


Вы пытаетесь припысать свою мотивацию "мясоеду".
С такой видением и такой мотивацие, вам, действительно, наверное, лучше от него отказаться насовсем...

----------


## Аньезка

> А Вы не разделяете, типа? 
> Но ответите ли Вы, по какой причине приводится такое разделение? Или просто согласны с авторитетом? ;-)
> Если Вы понимаете - назовите причину.


Конечно, разделяю. 
Причина? Постигший нирвану не отвергает сансару как не существующую. Оба состояния - проекции ума. Оба существуют и не существуют. Если для вас все ЖС уже стали сплошным энергетическим полем, то вы видете лишь одну сторону медали. Это тоже ограниченное видение.

----------


## Грег

> Извращенный дзен - это такое словоблудие - просто ужастно читать ...  не, не могу себя заставить, противно ...


И Дзен неверное учение...
Ну не нравится оно людям  :Smilie: 
Должно либо нравится, либо не нравится.
Если нравится - это хорошо.
Если не нравится - это плохо.
Иначе не бывает...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Сергей, поэтому я и говорю: "собака бежит за костью". Поспорить лишь бы поспорить. Завалить оппонента любым способом. Использовать все, что может оказаться ошибкой, лишь бы не позволить оппоненту быть уверенным в себе высказывая сомнительные для Вас вещи. Так убивается сострадание и создается образ врага.


Ваш высокий штиль узнаваем.  :Big Grin:   На кубаньру огромная масса ваших подобных телег  :Smilie:  Скажите, вы получаете удовольствие от подобного общения или правда считаете, что подобными громоздкими умствованиями приносите кому то пользу и создаете заслуги и разъясняете дхарму?

Дзен -  это же так прекрасно, это само осознание, отсечение, ничего лишнего... А тут ... такое словоблудие... фи..

----------


## Legba

> Ещё раз повторю тот пример - в Сутрах есть нарушения, которые невозможно исправить. В Ваджраяне таких нет.


А Коренные падения это так, липа?!




> А докажите, что Бодхисаттва, убивший желающего завладеть чужим имуществом на корабле с купцами, нет нарушил заповеди не убивать!


Опа! Как же не нарушил? Нарушил, и отправился в ад. На то он и Бодхисаттва.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, поэтому я и говорю: "собака бежит за костью". Поспорить лишь бы поспорить. Завалить оппонента любым способом. Использовать все, что может оказаться ошибкой, лишь бы не позволить оппоненту быть уверенным в себе высказывая сомнительные для Вас вещи. Так убивается сострадание и создается образ врага.


Возможно...

----------


## Грег

> Конечно, разделяю. 
> Причина? Постигший нирвану не отвергает сансару как не существующую. Оба состояния - проекции ума. Оба существуют и не существуют. Если для вас все ЖС уже стали сплошным энергетическим полем, то вы видете лишь одну сторону медали. Это тоже ограниченное видение.


Это ваша трактовка...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Опа! Как же не нарушил? Нарушил, и отправился в ад. На то он и Бодхисаттва.


С точки зрения Хинаяны, возможно...
Насчёт ада - не знаю, не сопровождал..

----------


## Аньезка

> Это ваша трактовка...


моя трактовка - не ваша
ваша трактовка - не моя
трактовка БТР - не моя тоже
трактовка БТР - и не ваша

кабздец :EEK!:

----------


## Грег

> А Коренные падения это так, липа?!
> ...


Смотря с какой точки знения (с уровня какого учения) рассуждаем.

----------


## Legba

> Смотря с какой точки знения (с уровня какого учения) рассуждаем.


О! С этого места - поподробнее! Это с какого же уровня Учения *Коренные падения Тайной Мантры* таковыми не являются!?

----------


## Грег

> моя трактовка - не ваша
> ваша трактовка - не моя
> трактовка БТР - не моя тоже
> трактовка БТР - и не ваша
> 
> кабздец


именно...

----------


## Аньезка

> именно...


как страшно жить

----------


## Грег

> как страшно жить


А жить вообще вредно, но неизбежно!

----------


## Won Soeng

Аня, Вы постигли Нирвану?

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, Вы постигли Нирвану?


А ключ Вам от квартиры не дать, где деньги лежат?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> «*Тот,кто ради своего счастья убивает или истязает других существ,так же как и он стремящихся к счастью, не обретает счастья после смерти.*»(Дхаммапада) Господь Будда известен своей проповедью, направленной против убийства животных. 
> 
> Он провозгласил ахимсу (непричинение вреда живому) и вегетарианство необходимыми условиями духовного самосовершенствования. Известны два его афоризма, связанные с этим: «*Не убивай быка, который пашет твои поля» и «не потворствуй чревоугодию, которое сопряжено с убийством животных*». 
> 
> В «Дхаммападе», предвидя возможные отступления от его учения, Господь Будда говорит: «*Найдутся глупцы, которые в будущем станут утверждать, будто я позволял есть мясную пищу и сам ел мясо, но знай же, что (...) я никому не позволял есть мясо, не позволяю сейчас и никогда не позволю в будущем, нигде, ни при каких обстоятельствах и ни в каком виде; это раз и навсегда запрещено для всех и каждого*». 
> 
> Другой афоризм «Дхаммапады» предупреждает о печальных последствиях употребления в пищу мяса: «*Тот, кто в надежде обрести счастье мучит или убивает другие живые существа, которые тоже стремятся к счастью, закрывает себе путь к счастью в следующей жизни». Сиддхартха Гаутама, основатель буддизма, известен своей проповедью, направленной против убийства животных*.


Радикальным мясоедам посвящается.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Радикальным мясоедам посвящается.


А это что за звери?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ваш высокий штиль узнаваем.   На кубаньру огромная масса ваших подобных телег  Скажите, вы получаете удовольствие от подобного общения или правда считаете, что подобными громоздкими умствованиями приносите кому то пользу и создаете заслуги и разъясняете дхарму?
> 
> Дзен -  это же так прекрасно, это само осознание, отсечение, ничего лишнего... А тут ... такое словоблудие... фи..


Вы сами выбираете, что Вам нравится, а что не нравится, в чем стремиться к пониманию, в чем нет, что признавать полезным, что бесполезным. Черпайте из источников, которые признаете полезными. Боритесь с источниками, которые считаете вредными.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Постигший нирвану не отвергает сансару как не существующую


Аня, это Ваши слова? 
Вы назвали это причиной, по которой разделили людей, животных, голодных духов и асуров. 
Одно к другому не имеет отношения. Кроме того, зачем говорить про не отвержение сансары как несуществующей, в оправдание разделения форм?
Я спросил Вас - является ли разделение форм самостоятельной причиной, которая запрещает другие способы разделения форм, или причиной разделения форм являются цели которые ставит себе разделяющий?
Вы не ответили. Понимаете причину, по которой задан Вам этот вопрос? Станет ли понятнее есть к слову цели добавить слово переменчивые?

----------


## Грег

> О! С этого места - поподробнее! Это с какого же уровня Учения *Коренные падения Тайной Мантры* таковыми не являются!?


Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. ПОВТОРЯЯ СЛОВА БУДДЫ



> Самаи соблюдать трудно. Но говорится, что в нарушении данных обетов нет никакой заслуги, помимо одной — того, что такие нарушения легко могут быть очищены. Нарушенный обет может быть восстановлен исповедью, признанием вины с раскаянием. В нижних колесницах дело обстоит иначе. Например, когда нарушены обеты Индивидуального Освобождения, заповеди Хинаяны для монахов и мирян — они утрачены безвозвратно. Подобно разбившемуся глиняному горшку, они не подлежат восстановлению. Стоит монаху нарушить один из главных обетов — и все двести пятьдесят три заповеди нарушены и утрачены навсегда. Эти главные обеты не могут быть восстановлены. Но обеты Ваджраяны подобны вмятинам на золотом или серебряном сосуде — его уронили, появилась вмятина, но вмятину можно выправить и с сосудом все опять будет в порядке.


Я говорил об этом (о нарушениях).

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, это Ваши слова? 
> Вы назвали это причиной, по которой разделили людей, животных, голодных духов и асуров. 
> Одно к другому не имеет отношения. Кроме того, зачем говорить про не отвержение сансары как несуществующей, в оправдание разделения форм?
> Я спросил Вас - является ли разделение форм самостоятельной причиной, которая запрещает другие способы разделения форм, или причиной разделения форм являются цели которые ставит себе разделяющий?
> Вы не ответили. Понимаете причину, по которой задан Вам этот вопрос? Станет ли понятнее есть к слову цели добавить слово переменчивые?


Переводчика в студию!
Петровна, на помощь!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Радикальным мясоедам посвящается.


Вао! Это ж "все тоже приписки"! Вы же понимаете  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Аня, Вы постигли Нирвану?


Пипец, простите за выражение!  :EEK!:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Вы сами выбираете, что Вам нравится, а что не нравится, в чем стремиться к пониманию, в чем нет, что признавать полезным, что бесполезным. Черпайте из источников, которые признаете полезными. Боритесь с источниками, которые считаете вредными.


Я задала 2 простых вопроса - вы не можете нормально ответить, такое же словоблудие, понимаете, это не общение. Тогда всего один, призовой - зачем это вам?

----------


## Legba

Тааак.
Щас из Девачена не то, что наплюют, но прям золотой дождь устроят....

----------


## PampKin Head

> Радикальным мясоедам посвящается.


Благо дело, есть Дхаммапада полная (включает все истории, в результате которых и появились короткие вирши). Почитаем и посмотрим каждый конкретный случай.

http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/dh...llustrated.zip
This archived zipped file (21,511KB) is the Illustrated version of the Dhammapada or Treasury of Truth, compiled by Venerable Weragoda Sarada Maha Thero.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пипец, простите за выражение!


Вопрос про постижение Нирваны Вас тоже задевает? Простая честность уже не котируется?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я задала 2 простых вопроса - вы не можете нормально ответить, такое же словоблудие, понимаете, это не общение. Тогда всего один, призовой - зачем это вам?


Когда хотите высказать отношение - высказывайте. 
Когда хотите спросить - спрашивайте.
По Вашему высказывание отношения, сформулированное в виде вопроса требует ответа? Я подтвердил, что мне понятно Ваше отношение и его причины.
Если хотите действительно спросить для понимания, а не для "заваливания" - просто спросите сейчас, я отвечу.

----------


## Won Soeng

Аня, Вы не знаете? Или не можете ответить? Что требует перевода?

----------


## Ондрий

> Если хотите действительно спросить для понимания, а не для "заваливания" - просто спросите сейчас, я отвечу.


Т.е. спрашивать можно только то, что не покобе... поколебит вашу позицию?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Для Сергея Ракитина. Извините, на русском быстро не нашел. Собственно мы говорим о несколько разных аспектах.




> The root tantric vows are to refrain from fourteen actions which, *if committed with the four binding factors (kun-dkris bzhi), constitute a root downfall (sngags-kyi rtsa-ltung) and precipitate a loss of the tantric vows.* Without these vows shaping our lives, we cannot gain attainments or realizations from tantric practice. This is because our practice will lack the necessary supporting context. Except for one of the tantric root downfall actions, giving up bodhichitta - the same as with the root bodhisattva vows - a *transgression of any of the other thirteen, without the four binding factors being complete, merely weakens the tantric vows*. It does not eliminate them from our mental continuums.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, Вы не знаете? Или не можете ответить? Что требует перевода?


пожалуйста, переведите мне на мой вегетарианский.




> Я спросил Вас - является ли разделение форм самостоятельной причиной, которая запрещает другие способы разделения форм, или причиной разделения форм являются цели которые ставит себе разделяющий?

----------


## Аньезка

> Для Сергея Ракитина. Извините, на русском быстро не нашел. Собственно мы говорим о несколько разных аспектах.


Ракитин учит албанский.))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. спрашивать можно только то, что не покобе... поколебит вашу позицию?


Постарайтесь ее поколебать, пожалуйста, если можете. Только высказать свое отношение - это влияет на позицию основанную на сомнениях. Позицию основанную на уверенности только несогласием не поколебать.

----------


## Грег

> Для Сергея Ракитина. Извините, на русском быстро не нашел. Собственно мы говорим о несколько разных аспектах.


Legba, я знаю о чём я говорил.
Я не собираюсь в данной теме обсуждать - верно это или неверно.
Для данной темы - это оффтоп!
Тогда, когда я об это говорил, я использовал этот пример, дабы обратить внимание на разность воззрений в разных учениях, что часто не учитывается беседующими, считающими, что есть некое воззрение, претендующее на абсолютное значение во всех случаях.

----------


## Legba

> Legba, я знаю о чём я говорил.
> Я не собираюсь в данной теме обсуждать - верно это или неверно.
> Для данной темы - это оффтоп!


А, извините. Я просто забеспокоился - вдруг Вы *действительно* думаете, что коренное тантрическое падение с легкостью очищается и не означает потери обетов.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Тише, горячие эстонские парни! Вы хоть понимаете, о чем спорите до сих пор?  :Smilie: 

Проявите каплю осознанности  :Smilie: 




> Ведь некоторые не знают, что нам суждено здесь погибнуть. У тех же, кто знает это, сразу прекращаются ссоры.


_(Глава парных строф)_

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А, извините. Я просто забеспокоился - вдруг Вы *действительно* думаете, что коренное тантрическое падение с легкостью очищается и не означает потери обетов.


Однако, разве даже коренное падение не очищается? Даже одно из пяти крайних злодеяний очищается, без одежды перед сангхой и т.д.

----------


## Грег

> А, извините. Я просто забеспокоился - вдруг Вы *действительно* думаете, что коренное тантрическое падение с легкостью очищается и не означает потери обетов.


Legba, у меня нет желания думать! То учение, которому я пытаюсь следовать, говорит мне, что нужно практиковать, а не размышлять (думать) об этом.

PS. Несколько заоффтоплю - 
Вы занимаетесь Тантрой или просто читаете об этом книги?
Можно не отвечать, дабы не оффтопить - ответьте себе...

----------


## Legba

> Legba, у меня нет желания думать!


Sic!





> Вы занимаетесь Тантрой или просто читаете об этом книги?


Чтобы заниматься Тантрой необходимо обладать Отречением, Бодхичиттой и Верным Пониманием Пустоты. Я бы и рад, да у меня всего этого нет. Так что да, я читаю книжки. А что, тут кто-то развил Три Основы Пути и Завершил Два Накопления? Покажись, добрый человек!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Когда хотите высказать отношение - высказывайте. 
> Когда хотите спросить - спрашивайте.
> По Вашему высказывание отношения, сформулированное в виде вопроса требует ответа? Я подтвердил, что мне понятно Ваше отношение и его причины.
> Если хотите действительно спросить для понимания, а не для "заваливания" - просто спросите сейчас, я отвечу.


Блин, надо что 3 раза спросить? Хорошо: спрашиваю. Это действительно были вопросы, а не то, как вы, простите, это поняли.

----------


## Аньезка

> Legba, у меня нет желания думать!


Я думаю, после такого заявления, объяснять уже действительно нечего....

----------


## Ондрий

> Постарайтесь ее поколебать, пожалуйста, если можете. Только высказать свое отношение - это влияет на позицию основанную на сомнениях. Позицию основанную на уверенности только несогласием не поколебать.


Я уже пытался это делать, задавая вопросы с примерами. Все мимо. Оппонент предпочитает не читать.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Чтобы заниматься Тантрой необходимо обладать Отречением, Бодхичиттой и Верным Пониманием Пустоты. Я бы и рад, да у меня всего этого нет. Так что да, я читаю книжки. А что, тут кто-то развил Три Основы Пути и Завершил Два Накопления? Покажись, добрый человек!


Оффтоп!!!
Вы считате, чтобы начать что-то, нужно до этого это уже завершить?
Чтобы проявить реализацию, нужно уже быть реализованным?
По вашим словам, получается так!
Так можно отсрочивать каждую жизнь, так и не начиная...
Конец Оффтопа!!!

----------


## Грег

> Я думаю, после такого заявления, объяснять уже действительно нечего....


Парактикуйте в соответствии с тем, что вам говорит учитель.
Беспокойтесь о своей практике и взращивайте собственное верное воззрение.
И забейте на желание думать о том, что делают другие, независимо от того, считаете вы это верным или нет.
Если же вы считаете, что должны делать ТАК-ТО, а не ТАК-ТО, то делайте так, как считаете, а не рассуждайте о том, как делают другие.

----------


## Ондрий

> То учение, которому я пытаюсь следовать, говорит мне, что нужно практиковать, а не размышлять (думать) об этом.


Три подопытных существа - физик-теоретик, обезьяна и физик-экспериментатор
Условие задачи: достать банан с дерева
Оборудование: палка
Эксперимент:
*Обезьяна:*
подходит к дереву, трясет, банан не падает, находит палку, машет ей, в конце концов попадает по банану
*Физик-теоретик:*
не подходя к дереву, измеряет длину палки, методом триангуляции определяет высоту, на которой висит банан, точным движением палки сбивает банан
*Физик-экспериментатор:*
подходит к дереву, начинает его трясти. Час трясет, два трясет, три трясет
У организаторов опыта подходит к концу рабочий день, они и говорят:
- Слушь, мужик, а если подумать?
- Хренли тут думать, трясти надо!!!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скажите, вы получаете удовольствие от подобного общения или правда считаете, что подобными громоздкими умствованиями приносите кому то пользу и создаете заслуги и разъясняете дхарму?


То что Вы наблюдаете как "высокий штиль" не связано с получением или не получением удовольствия.
То что Вы наблюдаете как "громоздкое умствование" связано с тем, что еще недостаточно ясности в восприятии, недостаточно практики сосредоточения на точных причинах и точном определении состояния собеседника.
Нет, я не ищу заслуг в разъяснении Дхармы. Я сосредоточен на причинах, которые мешают людям ее видеть и пользуюсь сомнениями собеседников, чтобы отсечь иллюзии и заблуждения. Атака сомнений для изучения причин их появлений одинаково ревностна, независимо от источника сомнений - своя ли логика или чьи-то вопросы и замечения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я уже пытался это делать, задавая вопросы с примерами. Все мимо. Оппонент предпочитает не читать.


Вас не затруднит еще раз спросить прямо сейчас наболее важное? Чтобы не возникало ощущения, что вопросы оставлены без ответа. По ходу дискуссии они не вызвали сомнений, попробуйте это изменить сейчас.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

shubhar

Хы хых хы хы

----------


## Ондрий

> Вас не затруднит еще раз спросить прямо сейчас наболее важное?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=282
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=245
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=236
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=315

Впрочем, если вы препочтете опять размывать ваши ответы в том же стиле и не-конкретике, то лучше не надо.

----------


## Грег

> Три подопытных существа - физик-теоретик, обезьяна и физик-экспериментатор


А вы не задавались вопросом о том, что может быть и ещё один вариант? - 

А нафига этот банан вообще нужен?
Вы ставите себе цель, вы и ищите решение. Очень хорошо если находите удобный лично для вас метод!

Но попробуйте задаться вопросом - "А зачем?"  :Smilie: 

В сансаре всё так и работает - все ставят себе цели и идут к ним наиболее прямым на их взгляд путём.
А если задаться вопросом - "А зачем?" ???

----------


## Won Soeng

shuhbar, если Вас не интересуют ответы - не стоит задавать и вопросы. Вы предположили, что оппонент их не читает, заодно предположите, что Вы не читаете ответы  :Smilie: 
Из четырех Ваших ссылок только в одной (!) Вы _отреагировали_ на мое для Вас сообщение, задав вопрос и сами на него ответив. Я Вам лишь указал на этот вопрос о необходимости комментариев, что не нужно судить только по себе. Кому-то нужны комментарии, кому-то нужны сутры без комментариев, кому-то не нужны ни сутры, ни комментарии. В остальных ссылках Вы общаетесь с другими оппонентами. Вы ожидали каких то ответов от БТРа? 
Вы высказываете недовольство отсутствием ответов, Вам предлагается спрашивать. Вы не знаете, что спросить? Просто - недовольны?

----------


## Грег

> Вот - представилось мне:
> 
> Развожу я значит буренок. молочко там, сыр, маслице. Кормлю ее сеном. Травкой тобишь скошеной. (Пампкин, вы траву руками косили? Там не надо ядом поливать поле)
> 
> Так вот... приходят ко мне Сергей с Пампкиным, с компанией таких же бодхисаттв. 
> 
> - Хотим, - говорят, - посострадать твоей буренке. Ты нам ее сам зарежь, мы же бодхисаттвы, нам нельзя убивать. А мы ее с правильной мотивацией схарчим. Мантры, ясень пень, почитаем. Даже шаптен споем, за упокой ее несуществующего атмана и крутого перерождения Чакравартином.
> 
> Шубхар, значит на кичман за мокруху (ну, конечно, на УДО пойдет, т.к. уважил таки наших бодхисаттв. Типа тоже благое дело), а наши бодхисаттвы с правильной мотивацией - все в шоколаде.


 :Big Grin: 
Смеялсо!  :Big Grin:  

А если серьёзно -  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - налицо притягивание за уши понимания чужой мотивации.
И выдача своего намерения и понимания, за намерения и понимание собеседника.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но попробуйте задаться вопросом - "А зачем?" 
> В сансаре всё так и работает - все ставят себе цели и идут к ним наиболее прямым на их взгляд путём.
> А если задаться вопросом - "А зачем?" ???


Проблемы у
Одинокого - есть где, есть чем, но не с кем.
Студента - есть с кем, есть чем, но негде.
Философа - есть где, есть с кем, есть чем, но зачем?!!

----------


## Ондрий

> И выдача своего намерения и понимания, за намерения и понимание собеседника.


Какое такое еще понимание? Мне корову резать, не вам... А вы меня пониманием/непониманием собеседника корите  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

все заканчивается одинаково
http://www.oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051600624

----------


## Ондрий

> все заканчивается одинаково
> http://www.oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051600624


баян
[:]/\/\/\/\/\/\[:]

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> баян
> [:]/\/\/\/\/\/\[:]


Некоторым даже баян читать 2 раза.

----------


## Аньезка

> Некоторым даже баян читать 2 раза.


ага, я заметила, что ты в этой теме не появляешься :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Жду золотого дождя, замешанного на пейоте, из краснодарского девачена.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Нет, я не ищу заслуг в разъяснении Дхармы. Я сосредоточен на причинах, которые мешают людям ее видеть и пользуюсь сомнениями собеседников, чтобы отсечь иллюзии и заблуждения. Атака сомнений для изучения причин их появлений одинаково ревностна, независимо от источника сомнений - своя ли логика или чьи-то вопросы и замечения.


То есть все эти громоздкие полные индульгирования посты служат вам для работы с собственными иллюзиями и заблуждениями?   :EEK!:

----------


## Ондрий

> Некоторым даже баян читать 2 раза.


Именно. Особенно если не отвечать на прямо поставленные вопросы.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Жду золотого дождя, замешанного на пейоте, из краснодарского девачена.


Только вегитарианцам !   :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть все эти громоздкие полные индульгирования посты служат вам для работы с собственными иллюзиями и заблуждениями?


Нет, для работы со всеми иллюзиями и заблуждениями, не взирая на их принадлежность. Приносите какие есть. Или Вам своих заблуждений жалко? ;-)

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет, для работы со всеми иллюзиями и заблуждениями, не взирая на их принадлежность. Приносите какие есть. Или Вам своих заблуждений жалко? ;-)


Извините, а почему Вы берете на себя функции Учителя?
Вы где-то обучались? Достигли реализаций (про Нирвану я уж не спрашиваю)?
Откуда Вы взяли, что Ваши указания на заблуждения других не являются Вашими собственными заблуждениями?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только вегитарианцам !


Ок, придется обойтись замешанным на мексикане из Чистой Земли Горы-Цвета-Меда.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вао

> ага, я заметила, что ты в этой теме не появляешься


Из той же серии. Девушка я бежал за вами целых пять километров. Для того что-бы сказать, что вы абсолютно безразличны мне и не интересны. :Smilie:  

Если вы здесь все крутые ёгины ни к чему не привязанные, то почему вас возмущают вегетарианцы, которые наивно полагают, что своими действиями уменьшают количество страданий у живых существ.  :Confused:  
Великие зачем пытаетесь  доказать бессмысленность вегетарианства?
 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Вегетарианцы? кто тут? 

Вижу Петровну, жующую кактус. ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Аня, Вы тоже можете атаковать то, что считаете заблуждениями, невзирая на их принадлежность. Что Вас пугает? Что у Вас попросят официального разрешения на это от кого-то?
Одними сомнения другие сомнения не победить. Вы усомнились в праве БТРа наставлять? Этого недостаточно. Укажите на заблуждение и укажите на путь освобождения от этого заблуждения, если знаете. Если не знаете - скажите, что не знаете. Когда будете уверены в истине - ни одно сомнение не сможет устрашить Вас.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Нет, для работы со всеми иллюзиями и заблуждениями, не взирая на их принадлежность. Приносите какие есть. Или Вам своих заблуждений жалко? ;-)


Да нет, просто хммм, есть сомнения в вашей компетентности в данной борьбе  :Big Grin:    Это знаете, как у вшивого лечиться, и не выздоровеешь и чужой заразы наепляешь  :Big Grin:    Так что, дохтур, исцелись сам! (с)  а я предпочитаю  учителей, знаете есть такие, они ездят, там, рассказывают всякое  :Big Grin:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Вегетарианцы? кто тут? 
> 
> Вижу Петровну, жующую кактус. ))))


На кактусах я торчу визуально, но вам этого не понять.  :Cool:

----------


## PampKin Head

> На кактусах я торчу визуально, но вам этого не понять.


really really?! а по постам не скажешь...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Какое такое еще понимание? Мне корову резать, не вам... А вы меня пониманием/непониманием собеседника корите


Я ни в одном посте не говорил, что собираюсь резать корову.
Так, что - это приписывание мне намерений, которых я не делал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я ни в одном посте не говорил, что собираюсь резать корову.
> Так, что - это приписывание мне намерений, которых я не делал.


А придется.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я ни в одном посте не говорил, что собираюсь резать корову.
> Так, что - это приписывание мне намерений, которых я не делал.


А кушать корову вы собираетесь?  :Wink: 

Знаете анекдот про девочку в передничке и сантехника в люке? - "А №;%:ать вы горазды!"  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Грег

> Именно. Особенно если не отвечать на прямо поставленные вопросы.


Многие вопросы бессмысленны, либо не имеют однозначно верного ответа.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я ни в одном посте не говорил, что собираюсь резать корову.
> Так, что - это приписывание мне намерений, которых я не делал.


Конечно! Вы - нет... я ж это только что и написал. Вы мясо есть хотите. А кто его будет добывать вам.

Корову по пьесе резать - МНЕ.  А вам кушать. Так я и знал, что будут разводить на мокруху, отвлекая внимание  :Smilie: 
Так они всегда и делают, заливая про намерения и непонимание собеседника. ХитрО!  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если вы здесь все крутые ёгины ни к чему не привязанные, то почему вас возмущают вегетарианцы, которые наивно полагают, что своими действиями уменьшают количество страданий у живых существ.  
> Великие зачем пытаетесь  доказать бессмысленность вегетарианства?


Вао Цзы, вы опять передёргиваете!
Не было таких доказательств.
Речь о другом - пусть вегетарианцы занимаются тем, чем считают нужным заниматься. Не учат  :Smilie:  других тому, чем им заниматься. И не превозносят своё вегетарианство, как истинную практику истинно сотрадательного буддиста.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно! Вы - нет... я ж это только что и написал. Вы мясо есть хотите. А кто его будет добывать вам.
> 
> Корову по пьесе резать - МНЕ.  А вам кушать. Так я и знал, что будут разводить на мокруху, отвлекая внимание



Пойду сегодня и проспонсирую убийц колорадских жуков, килограмма на 2. 

 :EEK!: 

P.S. Да спасу я всех живых существ из океана печали. Но вегов буду спасать в последнюю очередь!  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Вао Цзы, вы опять передёргиваете!
> Не было таких доказательств.
> Речь о другом - пусть вегетарианцы занимаются тем, чем считают нужным заниматься. Не учат  других тому, чем им заниматься. И не превозносят своё вегетарианство, как истинную практику истинно сотрадательного буддиста.


А если мы считаем нужным вступиться за животных, убиваемых для вас?
Вы еще нам, вегетарианцам, благодарны будете... в следующей жизни.... когда вас, как ту корову.....  :Frown:

----------


## Грег

> А кушать корову вы собираетесь? 
> 
> Знаете анекдот про девочку в передничке и сантехника в люке? - "А №;%:ать вы горазды!" ))


Может уже хватит разводить речи о потакании убийствам животных мясоедами?
Вы туфли, сапоги, ботинки носите?
В производстве вашей обуви используется кожа содранная с живых существ, 
с ободранных туш которых льётся кровь ручьём?

----------


## PampKin Head

Они ботинки не едят, поэтому все кашерно.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Корову по пьесе резать - МНЕ.  А вам кушать. Так я и знал, что будут разводить на мокруху, отвлекая внимание 
> Так они всегда и делают, заливая про намерения и непонимание собеседника. ХитрО!


shubhar, вы ботинки носите?
В производстве вашей обуви используется кожа содранная с живых существ, 
с ободранных туш которых льётся кровь ручьём?

----------


## Аньезка

Ракитин, я ношу кожзам.
Вопросы?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да нет, просто хммм, есть сомнения в вашей компетентности в данной борьбе    Это знаете, как у вшивого лечиться, и не выздоровеешь и чужой заразы наепляешь    Так что, дохтур, исцелись сам! (с)  а я предпочитаю  учителей, знаете есть такие, они ездят, там, рассказывают всякое


Так давайте сюда эти сомнения. Покажите их мне. Или Вам достаточно только сомневаться? Убедитесь в некомпетентности.

----------


## PampKin Head

Типо, сижу я вот тут... Ни кого не трогая... раз - и милиция. Типо, твой сосед совершил кражу!!! А ты сейчас пойдешь по статье за будущую скупку краденного!!! 5 лет.

Далее, законно ли покупать таможенный конфискат на распродаже?

----------


## Грег

Скажите, дорогие вегетарианцы, у кого из вас в гардеробе нет ни одной вещи, при производстве которой использовалась бы кожа невинных ЖС, содранная с них для потакания вашего стремления угодить моде?

----------


## Грег

> Ракитин, я ношу кожзам.
> Вопросы?


Все вещи в вашем гардеробе из кожзама?

----------


## PampKin Head

Петровна... По горам то, после приема кактусов, в кедах бегаешь али в ботиночках? Сорри, после эстетичного любования кактусами...

----------


## Аньезка

> Все вещи в вашем гардеробе из кожзама?


Да. И шуба из искусственного меха.
И косметику стараюсь покупать ту, что не тестируется на животных.
Прокол пока только с лекарствами.... но они жизненно необходимы...

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, вы опять передёргиваете!
> Не было таких доказательств.
> Речь о другом - пусть вегетарианцы занимаются тем, чем считают нужным заниматься. Не учат  других тому, чем им заниматься. И не превозносят своё вегетарианство, как истинную практику истинно сотрадательного буддиста.


Не мы учим. Это Будда учил, что убийство живого существа плохо. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Наверно вы не очень внимательно читаете трэд. Вот повторно цитирую своё сообщение.





> А ни кто, ни говорит, что буддийская практика заключена только в вегетарианстве. И ни кто, ни говорит, что без отказа от мясной пищи не возможно достигнуть больших успехов в постижении Учения. Но всё же вегетарианство создает более благоприятную карму для постижения Дхармы. 
> -Может ли человек в смокинге доплыть до другого берега?
> -Конечно может, только плыть ему будет трудней.

----------


## Аньезка

> Типо, сижу я вот тут... Ни кого не трогая... раз - и милиция. Типо, твой сосед совершил кражу!!! А ты сейчас пойдешь по статье за будущую скупку краденного!!! 5 лет.
> 
> Далее, законно ли покупать таможенный конфискат на распродаже?


Иди ка почитай Гоблина... в третий раз! :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

Все. Был я хороший - а вы меня расстроили.
Удаляйте, таперича.  :Mad:  

Итак. Песня просветления – dance remix.

Вы занимаетесь или просто читаете?
У меня нет желания думать!
Я не ищу заслуг в разъяснении.
Многие вопросы бессмысленны….

Можно не отвечать, дабы не оффтопить.
У меня нет желания думать!
С ободранных туш льётся кровь ручьём?
Не было таких доказательств.

Спросите наболее важное!
У меня нет желания думать!
Постарайтесь ее поколебать…
Нафига этот банан вообще нужен?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все. Был я хороший - а вы меня расстроили.
> Удаляйте, таперича.  
> 
> Итак. Песня просветления – dance remix.
> 
> Вы занимаетесь или просто читаете?
> У меня нет желания думать!
> Я не ищу заслуг в разъяснении.
> Многие вопросы бессмысленны….
> ...



не употребляй наркотиков, вредно.

----------


## Грег

> Да. И шуба из искусственного меха.
> И косметику стараюсь покупать ту, что не тестируется на животных.
> Прокол пока только с лекарствами.... но они жизненно необходимы...


Откажитесь и от них.
Нечего гноить и мучать ЖС ради собственного здоровья.
Отдайте как Будда своё тело на прокорм тигрице.

----------


## Аньезка

> Все. Был я хороший - а вы меня расстроили.


 :Big Grin:   the spiderman is having you for dinner tonight (c)

----------


## Аньезка

> Откажитесь и от них.
> Нечего гноить и мучать ЖС для собственного здоровья.
> Отдайте как Будда своё тело на прокорм тигрице.


"Жизнь человека ценнее жизни животного. Жизнь одного монаха ценнее жизни нескольких людей".... Сергей, вам же Шубхар цитату приводил... Двоечник!

----------


## Legba

> не употребляй наркотиков, вредно.


Да ладно! Бхагаван про них ничего не говорил. А ежели и говорил, то это вегетарианцы с мясоедами сговорились и вписали. :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> -Может ли человек в смокинге доплыть до другого берега?
> -Конечно может, только плыть ему будет трудней.


Вы выдаёте ожидаемые мысли за истину.
Может это и не смокинг, а гидрокостюм?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Может уже хватит разводить речи о потакании убийствам животных мясоедами?
> Вы туфли, сапоги, ботинки носите?
> В производстве вашей обуви используется кожа содранная с живых существ, 
> с ободранных туш которых льётся кровь ручьём?


Заметьте, туш, которые вы съели !  :Smilie: 

О, да! Пострадали целые стада искусственных чебурашек и диких кожзамов...
Одни сандали дорожные из этих гадов недавно развалились после стопа - буду новые покупать скоро  :Smilie:  
ХЗ щаз поймешь, что искусственное, а что натуральное, сапоги точно искусственные - стильные такие высокие обтягивающие ... По горам саломоны - супер обувь, которые с сеточкой - те точно синтетика, нет таких зверей, а другие кажется резина и еще какая то фигня...  Кожанки не ношу как раз из этих соображений, хотя померяла - идет мне ацки ! Но не куплю из принципа. Да и беспонтово оно, чисто повыпендриваться, а материалы современные греют лучше и мембрана всякая не мокнет и дышит.  
А сандали у знакомого кожаные - в них нога скользит, когда помоешь или ходишь по воде - тоже не рекомендую. Хотя может некоторые мясоеды ноги не любят мыть.

----------


## Грег

> "Жизнь человека ценнее жизни животного. Жизнь одного монаха ценнее жизни нескольких людей".... Сергей, вам же Шубхар цитату приводил... Двоечник!


Т.е. свою жизнь вы считаете важнее жизни коровы?

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы выдаёте ожидаемые мысли за истину.
> Может это и не смокинг, а гидрокостюм?


Ожидаемые мысли... - "это судьба" (ц)!)))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да ладно! Бхагаван про них ничего не говорил. А ежели и говорил, то это вегетарианцы с мясоедами сговорились и вписали.


Не... Просто это моя песня опыта.

Продолжение:



> Эстетически наслаждайся кактусами, полезно.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Откажитесь и от них.
> Нечего гноить и мучать ЖС ради собственного здоровья.
> Отдайте как Будда своё тело на прокорм тигрице.


И где вы тигрицу то сейчас найдете?  :Smilie: 
А лекарства, да, лекарства надо жрать тибетские , европейские гадость одна, и понту никакого.  Ну разве что для веселья... так их на людях тестировали, лсд например.

----------


## Аньезка

> Т.е. свою жизнь вы считаете важнее жизни коровы?


Это не я считаю. Спросите своего Учителя про ценность человеческой жизни.

Сергей, вы прикидываетесь или...? :Confused:

----------


## Грег

> Заметьте, туш, которые вы съели ! 
> 
> О, да! Пострадали целые стада искусственных чебурашек и диких кожзамов...
> Одни сандали дорожные из этих гадов недавно развалились после стопа - буду новые покупать скоро  
> ХЗ щаз поймешь, что искусственное, а что натуральное, сапоги точно искусственные - стильные такие высокие обтягивающие ... По горам саломоны - супер обувь, которые с сеточкой - те точно синтетика, нет таких зверей, а другие кажется резина и еще какая то фигня...  Кожанки не ношу как раз из этих соображений, хотя померяла - идет мне ацки ! Но не куплю из принципа. Да и беспонтово оно, чисто повыпендриваться, а материалы современные греют лучше и мембрана всякая не мокнет и дышит.  
> А сандали у знакомого кожаные - в них нога скользит, когда помоешь или ходишь по воде - тоже не рекомендую. Хотя может некоторые мясоеды ноги не любят мыть.


Я ещё раз спрошу - у вас в гардербе есть вещи, в которых не используются животные останки?
И рекомендую обратить книмание на туфли и самоги - зачастую стелька в них кожаная.




> ХЗ щаз поймешь, что искусственное, а что натуральное


Вот когда будете знать точно, тогда и меряться будем у кого сострадания больше и в чьём смокинге плыть легче...

----------


## Вао

> Может уже хватит разводить речи о потакании убийствам животных мясоедами?
> Вы туфли, сапоги, ботинки носите?
> В производстве вашей обуви используется кожа содранная с живых существ, 
> с ободранных туш которых льётся кровь ручьём?


А что лучше носить туфли и не есть мяса или носить туфли и есть мясо? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
А доводы типа. Вы такие же, как мы и даже хуже. Уже не однократно здесь звучали. :Mad: 

P/S/ У каждого даже самого строгого вегетарианца всегда можно найти какую то вещь, при изготовлении которой пострадали живые существа, но этот факт ни является доводом в пользу к поощрению убийств. Если честно, то мне ваши доводы кажутся, какими то странными.

----------


## Грег

> И где вы тигрицу то сейчас найдете? 
> А лекарства, да, лекарства надо жрать тибетские , европейские гадость одна, и понту никакого.  Ну разве что для веселья... так их на людях тестировали, лсд например.


Иногда нужно понимать и аллегории...

----------


## PampKin Head

LSD-25 для веселья не проходит даром.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> shubhar, вы ботинки носите?
> В производстве вашей обуви используется кожа содранная с живых существ, 
> с ободранных туш которых льётся кровь ручьём?


Я ношу пластиковые сандалии - пляжные. Зимой из кожзаменителя - я бедный человек.

----------


## Грег

> А что лучше носить туфли и не есть мяса или носить туфли и есть мясо? 
> А доводы типа. Вы такие же, как мы и даже хуже. Уже не однократно здесь звучали.
> 
> P/S/ У каждого даже самого строгого вегетарианца всегда можно найти какую то вещь, при изготовлении которой пострадали живые существа, но этот факт ни является доводом в пользу к поощрению убийств. Если честно, то мне ваши доводы кажутся, какими то странными.


Речь уже зашла нет о вегетарианстве, а о ЖС, из которых на скотобойне текут реки крови.
И уже не важно едите вы эти туши или нет. Тем более, что вы (лично вы, вы это сами говорили) и мясо едите и похоже, что и кожу используете.

PS. вы опять со своей линейкой - больше/меньше, хуже/лучше.
Не всё можно померять.

----------


## Грег

> Я ношу пластиковые сандалии - пляжные. Зимой из кожзаменителя - я бедный человек.


Только из-за бедности?

----------


## Legba

> LSD-25 для веселья не проходит даром.


О да! Сколько мух раздавили при переноске центрифуги! Сколько несчастных лаборантов было замучено! А ведь многие из них были в кожанной обуви!!!

----------


## Грег

> Это не я считаю. Спросите своего Учителя про ценность человеческой жизни.


Т.е. в случае выбора вы отдадите жизнь животного вместо своей, ради сострадания к убийце, ибо для него это будет меньшим злом? 


> Сергей, вы прикидываетесь или...?


Ну... если следовать вашей логике и рассуждениям, то наверное прикидываюсь. Или идиот.

----------


## PampKin Head

> О да! Сколько мух раздавили при переноске центрифуги! Сколько несчастных лаборантов было замучено! А ведь многие из них были в кожанной обуви!!!


Не злословь на реальность, вредно.

 :Big Grin: 

Пойдешь за будущую скупку краденного, как соучастник! шайтан...

----------


## Вао

> И уже не важно едите вы эти туши или нет. Тем более, что вы (лично вы, вы это сами говорили) и мясо едите и похоже, что и кожу используете.
> 
> PS. вы опять со своей линейкой - больше/меньше, хуже/лучше.
> Не всё можно померять.


Для вас не важно, а для практикующего Махаяну важно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Только из-за бедности?


номер пластиковой карты дать?

----------


## Грег

> номер пластиковой карты дать?


Нет не нужно.
Это ваше дело.
Я спрашивал - вы носите кожзам только из-за бедности.
Вы именно на этом акцентировали

----------


## Грег

> Для вас не важно, а для практикующего Махаяну важно.


Махаяна, она разная бывает...
И поступают в ней в соответствии с обстоятельствами.
А обстоятельства разные бывают.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для вас не важно, а для практикующего Махаяну важно.


Вы говорите за каждого практикующего Махаяну?

----------


## Грег

> Для вас не важно, а для практикующего Махаяну важно.


Ну если у вас стоит выбор убить животное ради кожи или ещё и ради еды, то, наверное, убить только ради кожи будет меньшим злом.
Но туша-то всё равно останется. Съешь ты её или не съешь, но живой от этого она уже не станет.

----------


## Аньезка

> Я спрашивал Вао Цзы.
> Он вам говорил номер своей пластиковой карты?


Вы спрашивали Шубхара.
Вам лучше отдохнуть немного от компа... было бы хорошо.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я ещё раз спрошу - у вас в гардербе есть вещи, в которых не используются животные останки?
> И рекомендую обратить книмание на туфли и самоги - зачастую стелька в них кожаная.
> 
> 
> Вот когда будете знать точно, тогда и меряться будем у кого сострадания больше и в чьём смокинге плыть легче...


Если честно есть. Мне подарили плетку, из индии, погонщиков слонов, кажется она из кожи...  :Cool:   Правда от этого моё вегитарианское самосознание не страдает  :Big Grin:  

Стельку кожанную последний раз видела очень давно. Вряд ли вы их сейчас 
найдете, они беспонтовые абсолютно. 

А меряться мне с вами - смысл? Я считаю, что снижение потребление мяса в обществе это дело хорошее и правильное. Точно так же как и отказ от ношения всяких шуб, на которых извели кучу прекрасных существ. Если вы так не считаете - это ваше дело. Я отстаиваю свою точку зрения. 
Так что размер вашей бодхичитты мне, извините, по барабану, меряйтесь ею с кем нибудь другим.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Дискуссия живет только желанием "завалить" оппонентов. Желания преходящи, принимаю на себя обязательство не подкидывать дров в огонь этого желания. Прошу простить меня тех, кого мои слова вынудили дать отпор любой ценой. Спасибо тем, кто в этой дискуссии сумел сохранить ясность и внимательность ко всем собеседникам, не поддавшись жажде доказать правоту. Спасибо тем, кто искренне пытался помочь собеседникам найти заблуждения и их причины, не страшась порождаемых поднимаемыми заблуждениями эмоций.

----------


## Вао

> Вы говорите за каждого практикующего Махаяну?


За каждого кто следует словам Будды, сутрам и буддийским наставникам.

----------


## Грег

> Вы спрашивали Шубхара.
> Вам лучше отдохнуть немного от компа... было бы хорошо.


Прошу прощения... Заработался...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А меряться мне с вами - смысл?


Мне не известен смысл. Вот только мерятся от этого присутствующие не перестают. Кто-то меряет кальпами, кто-то сравнивает в чём плыть легче, кто-то меряет сострадание и т.д.
Суть одна - сравнение.
И, как правило, всегда говорится, что вегетарианцу лучше.



> Так что размер вашей бодхичитты мне, извините, по барабану, меряйтесь ею с кем нибудь другим.


Вы не одна в этой теме.

----------


## Грег

> За каждого кто следует словам Будды, сутрам и буддийским наставникам.


Так вы ведь сами - мясоед?  :Smilie: 

PS. не слишком ли самонадеянно за каждого-то говорить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Ну если у вас стоит выбор убить животное ради кожи или ещё и ради еды, то, наверное, убить только ради кожи будет меньшим злом.
> Но туша-то всё равно останется. Съешь ты её или не съешь, но живой от этого она уже не станет.


Все немного не так.
Есть выбор убить двух животных - одно ради кожи, а другое ради еды.
Или убить одно животное ради кожи. 

Во втором случае одно животное будет спасено.

P/s/ А по мне лучше третий вариант. Чтобы оба животных не погибли. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Все немного не так.
> Есть выбор убить двух животных - одно ради кожи, а другое ради еды.
> Или убить одно животное ради кожи. 
> 
> Во втором случае одно животное будет спасено.


Можно и одного на кожу и на мясо.
Вы как-то нерационально и расточительно подходите.



> P/s/ А по мне лучше третий вариант. Чтобы оба животных не погибли.


Помогите ему выбраться из сансары...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Мне не известен смысл. Вот только мерятся от этого присутствующие не перестают. Кто-то меряет кальпами, кто-то сравнивает в чём плыть легче, кто-то меряет сострадание и т.д.
> Суть одна - сравнение.
> 
> Вы не одна в этой теме.


Суть, извините, в другом месте. А на относительном уровне кому то важно, 1 убийство или 2, 10 или 100, вы что то имеете против?

----------


## Грег

> Суть, извините, в другом месте. А на относительном уровне кому то важно, 1 убийство или 2, 10 или 100, вы что то имеете против?


Нет, не имею!
Уже много раз в этой теме говорил - если кто-то что-то считает важным - очень хорошо! - пусть делает так как считает важным и как ему говорит учитель и традиция.
Но не стоит переносить свой опыт и ощущения на других.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если честно есть. Мне подарили плетку, из индии, погонщиков слонов, кажется она из кожи...   Правда от этого моё вегитарианское самосознание не страдает


ААААААААААААААААААААА
Я так и знал! Кожанные сапоги дополняют картину!!! И кактус на окне!!!

----------


## Tsewang Donden

ru.bdsm решает в деле спасения ЖС.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ru.bdsm решает в деле спасения ЖС.


http://www.nnm.ru/imagez/gallery/doc...192_i_4048.jpg
однозначно Петровна!

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет не нужно.
> Это ваше дело.
> Я спрашивал - вы носите кожзам только из-за бедности.
> Вы именно на этом акцентировали


пока денег нет - живу на заменителях. Будет больше -  скорее всего все так и останется... Я же ведь и мясо ем. И не скрывал этого.

----------


## Вао

> Так вы ведь сами - мясоед?


Во-первых. Я же писал, что пытаюсь сократить потребление мяса до минимума.
А во-вторых. Если я мясоед, то, по-вашему, теперь  должен писать, что убивать животных хорошо? :EEK!:  




> PS. не слишком ли самонадеянно за каждого-то говорить?


А вам не слишком самонадеянно свои метафизические размышления выдавать за истину. Я пытаюсь в меру своих сил подкреплять свои слова сутрами или изречениями буддийских наставников, только почему-то их постоянно игнорируют.  :Mad:

----------


## Ондрий

Екатерина! Покажи им фотку!  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> пока денег нет - живу на заменителях. Будет больше -  скорее всего все так и останется... Я же ведь и мясо ем. И не скрывал этого.


Тогда не  к вам вопрос...

----------


## Аньезка

Вао Цзы и shubhar, вам, как мясоедам с таким пониманием веговской позиции, просто гранд респект!

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао Цзы, возможно ли научиться не игнорировать причины, по которым оппоненты игнорируют связь между цитатами и тем, в подтверждение чего они приводятся? Или достаточно только сказать "почему-то игнорируются"?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> ААААААААААААААААААААА
> Я так и знал! Кожанные сапоги дополняют картину!!! И кактус на окне!!!


Как легко манипулировать сознанием  :Smilie:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Во-первых. Я же писал, что пытаюсь сократить потребление мяса до минимума.
> А во-вторых. Если я мясоед, то, по-вашему, теперь  должен писать, что убивать животных хорошо?


А что, "мясоеды" говорили, что убивать животных хорошо?  :Smilie: 



> А вам не слишком самонадеянно свои метафизические размышления выдавать за истину. Я пытаюсь в меру своих сил подкреплять свои слова сутрами или изречениями буддийских наставников, только почему-то их постоянно игнорируют.


В тибетском буддизме кроме учения Сутр есть Тантра.
Вы, некотрое время назад интересовались её сутью.
Воззрения одного и другого учения во многом различаются.
Это не говорит о том, что в одном меньше сострадания или бодхичитты, чем в другом. Просто, в учении Сутр, неизвестно многое, существующее в тантризме.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Екатерина! Покажи им фотку!


А потрахаться им не завернуть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как легко манипулировать сознанием


Это все чортовы кактусы!!!

----------


## Грег

> А потрахаться им не завернуть?


фи... как грубо...
А что есть?
плювки в Девачене кончились?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вао Цзы и shubhar, вам, как мясоедам с таким пониманием веговской позиции, просто гранд респект!



С таким понимаем, и продолжать есть мясо... мда... это уже выверт сознания какой то!

----------


## Won Soeng

Аня, если можете, укажите, кому бы из вегитарианцев поклониться за понимание позиции мясоедов. 
Вот смотрите. К примеру я могу обходиться без мяса совершенно об этом не тревожась и не испытывая ни малейших позывов к нему. Однако знаю много людей, которые очень привязаны к мясу, им не справиться с отсутствием мяса, они страдают без него. И я знаю немало людей, которые привязаны к отказу от мяса, они страдают от того, что мясо едят другие. 
Как многие не могут преодолеть привычку к курению, так же многим непросто преодолеть привычку к мясоедению. 
Очень неприлично хвастаться своей естественной непривязанностью. Мне трудно учить чему-то мясоедов на своем опыте. Так же как мне нет оснований упрекать курильщиков - просто потому что я не привязался к курению и бросил курить в одно мгновение ни разу не ощутив ни малейшего желания закурить. Понимаете?
Понять и научить может тот, кто действительно смог преодолеть себя, он прошел путь преодоления, он может провести по нему, он знает, когда будет трудно, когда нужно сконцентрироваться, собраться, не позволить эмоциям себя победить. 
Если же мы просто будем попрекать друг-друга и хвастаться достижениями, это будет дровами в огонь. 
Давайте помогать друг другу преодолевать то, что сознательно выбрано к преодолению. 
В связи с этим, хочу попросить прощения у вегетарианцев, для которых отказ от мяса требует осознанности, и для которых сомнение в ценности вегетарианства может поспособствовать снижению мотивации и увеличению страданий. Хотелось бы выразить поддержку всем, кто осознанно отказывается от мяса. В связи с этим я принимаю на себя обязательство так же отказаться от мяса, хоть это и не требует от меня серьезных усилий и специальных условий.

----------


## Good

32 волны уже накатило. 
И шторм и штиль все та же вода.

----------


## Дмитрий К

Поговаривают, что любое действие ведет к страданию. Еще поговаривают, что мы постоянно отвлекаемся вторичными причинами. Еще я слыхал, что все действия бесмысленны. Еще... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 По-моему, когда человек обладает добрым намерением, когда его действия соответствуют его пониманию и возможностям  - все ОК. Иными словами, человек делает наилучшее в соответствии с собственным пониманием на данный момент.
   Если же он считает, что красное лучше зеленого, но выбирает зеленое, - он  просто не честен с самим собой, не безупречен. Его тело, речь и ум - это лебедь, рак и щука . Отсюда и напряженность

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, возможно ли научиться не игнорировать причины, по которым оппоненты игнорируют связь между цитатами и тем, в подтверждение чего они приводятся? Или достаточно только сказать "почему-то игнорируются"?


Когда изречения буддийских наставников или сутры противоречат личным представлениям  современного буддиста, то в данном случае и происходит либо игнорирование не угодных сутр и высказываний либо пытаются привести довод, что, мол, эти слова нужно понимать иносказательно. А ещё есть тантристы. Учение это, как известно тайное и проверить правильность представителям других школ затруднительно. Потому и любое заблуждение можно представить как следование Тантре. Ведь ни кто не проверит. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> Когда изречения буддийских наставников или сутры противоречат личным представлениям  современного буддиста, то в данном случае и происходит либо игнорирование не угодных сутр и высказываний либо пытаются привести довод, что, мол, эти слова нужно понимать иносказательно. А ещё есть тантристы. Учение это, как известно тайное и проверить правильность представителям других школ затруднительно. Потому и любое заблуждение можно представить как следование Тантре. Ведь ни кто не проверит.



Про сутры было. Причем про все три. Вы какие редакции сутр имеете в виду? Так и будем дальше флагом махать?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=274
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=267

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао Цзы, и что делать с такой ситуацией? Только убеждать в правильности одного понимания, против правильности другого понимания?

----------


## Грег

> Когда изречения буддийских наставников или сутры противоречат личным представлениям  современного буддиста, то в данном случае и происходит либо игнорирование не угодных сутр и высказываний либо пытаются привести довод, что, мол, эти слова нужно понимать иносказательно. А ещё есть тантристы. Учение это, как известно тайное и проверить правильность представителям других школ затруднительно. Потому и любое заблуждение можно представить как следование Тантре. Ведь ни кто не проверит.


Почему же не проверит - тантрист проверит.  :Smilie: 
Ведь верим же мы, к примеру, что Земля круглая, хотя сами этого из космоса не видели.

----------


## Грег

> Вао Цзы, и что делать с такой ситуацией? Только убеждать в правильности одного понимания, против правильности другого понимания?


На мой взгляд, такого понятия как "правильного понимания" в абсолютном независимом ни от чего и ни от кого смысле, не существует.
Поэтому, практически все они правильные в своём измерении, и не правильные или не существенные, при выходе из этого измерения.

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, и что делать с такой ситуацией? Только убеждать в правильности одного понимания, против правильности другого понимания?


Сверять своё понимание с сутрами и высказываниями буддийских наставников, и особенно полезно прямое общение с Просветленными мастерами и даже с простыми монахами.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сверять своё понимание с сутрами и высказываниями буддийских наставников, и особенно полезно прямое общение с Просветленными мастерами и даже с простыми монахами.


офигеть... просто непробиваемо...

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=274
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=267

----------


## Грег

> Сверять своё понимание с сутрами и высказываниями буддийских наставников, и особенно полезно прямое общение с Просветленными мастерами и даже с простыми монахами.


Учение, с точки зрения которого идёт сверка и учения, которым следуют  буддийские наставники важны, в этом случае, или нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я так понимаю, что мы доживем до ведж Трипитаки и нонведж Трипитаки...

Кали Юга.

советский комсомол какой то, в крайних проявлениях...

----------


## Legba

> А ещё есть тантристы. Учение это, как известно тайное и проверить правильность представителям других школ затруднительно. Потому и любое заблуждение можно представить как следование Тантре. Ведь ни кто не проверит.


Вао, хочу Вас обрадовать. Нету тут никаких тантристов.  :Smilie: 
Что касается проверки - да нехай хоть кто-нибудь запостит что-либо из *коренных тантрических текстов*, хоть Сарма, хоть Нингма. Не интерпретации или популярную литературу, а именно коренной текст. А то ваджром махать все горазды.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вао, хочу Вас обрадовать. Нету тут никаких тантристов. 
> Что касается проверки - да нехай хоть кто-нибудь запостит что-либо из *коренных тантрических текстов*, хоть Сарма, хоть Нингма. Не интерпретации или популярную литературу, а именно коренной текст. А то ваджром махать все горазды.


Лекпа, какой же чел тантрист, если он тайные тексты постит? Офигеть... Извращение на извращении...

----------


## Вао

> Учение, с точки зрения которого идёт сверка и учения, которым следуют  буддийские наставники важны, в этом случае, или нет?


Я пишу об одном, вы отвечаете совершенно другое. Я не писал о сверках разных учений. Я писал о *сверке своего понимания* с Учением. Понимаете разницу? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Я пишу об одном, вы отвечаете совершенно другое. Я не писал о сверках разных учений. Я писал о *сверке своего понимания* с Учением. Понимаете разницу?


Нет, не понимаю  :Smilie: 
С каким Учением?
Что вы называете Учением?

----------


## Legba

> Лекпа, какой же чел тантрист, если он тайные тексты постит?


А какой чел тантрист, если он говорит, что он тантрист?!
Что-то вот Учителя древности (хоть Марпа, хоть Патрул Римпоче, да хоть кто) не говорили "я тантрист". Скромные были ребята, и ничего, с дэваахамкарой все в поряде было.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А какой чел тантрист, если он говорит, что он тантрист?!
> Что-то вот Учителя древности (хоть Марпа, хоть Патрул Римпоче, да хоть кто) не говорили "я тантрист". Скромные были ребята, и ничего, с дэваахамкарой все в поряде было.


Что то я не понял, все это к чему? Как говорит Берзин:
- откуда вы знаете, что говорил Марпа\Миларепа?

И что с деваахамкарой?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> Нет, не понимаю 
> С каким Учением?
> Что вы называете Учением?


Надеюсь слово "Дхарма" вы знаете? Вот это слово и является синонимом Учению. Дхарма Будды и Учение Будды синонимы. Теперь понятно?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

> И что с деваахамкарой?


С ней - хорошо. Без нее- плохо.

----------


## Aleksey L.

...off... пролистывая 33-ью страницу поймал себя на мысли о "дежа вю" .. все это уже пару-тройку месяцев назад было ... правда, немного в других красках

----------


## Грег

> Надеюсь слово "Дхарма" вы знаете? Вот это слово и является синонимом Учению. Дхарма Будды и Учение Будды синонимы. Теперь понятно?


Нет, не совсем.  :Smilie: 
Есть разные значения термина "Дхарма", в том числе, оно обозначает и Учение Будды.
Да и само учение Будды весьма вариативно. Есть, к примеру Тхеравада, а есть Дзен и т.д.  :Smilie: 
Так с каким из направлений учения вы собираетесь сверять своё понимание?

----------


## Tsewang Donden

братьи и сестры, ну что же вы в пятистах сообщениях то толчёте??  ЧТО?

----------


## Грег

> братьи и сестры, ну что же вы в пятистах сообщениях то толчёте??  ЧТО?


а то же что и в теме http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2508

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> С таким понимаем, и продолжать есть мясо... мда... это уже выверт сознания какой то!


Не меньше чем, будучи буддистом тратить время, вместо того чтобы сидеть в пещере/дацане.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Лекпа, какой же чел тантрист, если он тайные тексты постит? Офигеть... Извращение на извращении...


ха ха, это , вы о секретном дзогченовском письме?  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> фи... как грубо...
> А что есть?
> плювки в Девачене кончились?


Да, в ваджрных адах наверное жарко... :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleksey L.

прибежище примите для начала, аццкая вы наша ... сотони-ххх-а

----------


## Тат

Почему мясо животных продается в магазинах, а мясо людей - нет? Мне кажется потому, что мясо людей вызвало бы массовые отравления по причине того, что в людях намного больше кармической грязи, чем в животных. Хотя некоторые люди гордятся тем, что они - не животные. Гордятся зря.

----------


## Штелп

> Ракитин, я ношу кожзам.
> Вопросы?


Тоесть, кожу не носили, никогда не покупали, никаких лекарств неупотребляли(Злобно и зверзЗки замученые мыши, обезьяны и заключённые), в красивых(дорогих) машинах не сиживали :Wink:  , получая удовольствие? И вообще благами цивилизации Вас заставляют пользоваться и испытывать комфорт и удовольствия насильно против Вашей воли 4-7 часов в сутки демонически злобные и коварные мясоеды? Может чуть больше честности с собой, и чуть меньше пафоса? К чему делёжка на свой-чужой? Мясоедов к стенке? Они буддистами только притворяются ведя всех в ады? Ату их ату? А чем-же Вы тогда от нас отличаетесь-то по Вашему? Где-ж Ваш здравый смысл-то? Где единение и путь война? Откройте глаза и посмотрите вокруг себя- страданием(прошлым и в перспективе) наполненно ВСЁ вокруг, исключений нет.  Это было краткое изложение семейной позиции, СПАСИБО. :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Тоесть, кожу не носили, никогда не покупали, никаких лекарств неупотребляли(Злобно и зверзЗки замученые мыши, обезьяны и заключённые), в красивых(дорогих) машинах не сиживали , получая удовольствие? И вообще благами цивилизации Вас заставляют пользоваться и испытывать комфорт и удовольствия насильно против Вашей воли 4-7 часов в сутки демонически злобные и коварные мясоеды? Может чуть больше честности с собой, и чуть меньше пафоса? К чему делёжка на свой-чужой? Мясоедов к стенке? Они буддистами только притворяются ведя всех в ады? Ату их ату? А чем-же Вы тогда от нас отличаетесь-то по Вашему? Где-ж Ваш здравый смысл-то? Где единение и путь война? Откройте глаза и посмотрите вокруг себя- страданием(прошлым и в перспективе) наполненно ВСЁ вокруг, исключений нет.  Это было краткое изложение семейной позиции, СПАСИБО.


Ну блин, Штелп, читали бы внимательней - я там и про лекарства писала и вообще... вот вы пьявочек на волю отпускали, помнится... а теперь мне про страдание вокруг рассказываете?))) Зачем тогда пьявочек спасали?
А то, что вы почувствовали собственную приниженность, узнав, что я не ношу кожзама - так это и вовсе проекция вашего семейного ума, не имеющая к моим мыслям о мясоедах никакого отноешния. Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Штелп

> Ну блин, Штелп, 
> А то, что вы почувствовали собственную приниженность


 :Smilie:   Только бизнес(в смысле - ничего личного).  :Smilie:   Мы не чувствуем свою Высокость-пРИНИЖЕННОСТЬ, мы воспринимаем (стараемся долго-забрезжило только недавно)всё как подарок.  :Smilie:   И в меру разумения(семейного), Хорошим людям(по нашему мнению и из нашей проэкции), пытаемся об том рассказать. :Smilie:   Ум-Царь :Smilie:  . Вопросы задавали прочувствовано, для поддержания беседы и процесса понимания. Остальное в ПС. :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

_Мое отношение к вегетарианству и мясоедению_ 

тезис: ТВОЁ отношение никого не волнует. 

Важно то, что ты ешь, когда ты ешь, для чего ты ешь и почему именно ешь то, что ешь ... Это важно исключительно для тебя самого. Для того, чтобы понять эту элементарщину, надо непрекращая ... взращивать чуткость в отношениях ко всему нас окружающему, не теряя прежде всего чуткости внутренней. и поменьше заморачивать других своими заморочками, высасывая из пальца проблему личного отторжения "нечистого", да еще и намереваясь возвести её в ранг социальщины.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Только бизнес(в смысле - ничего личного).   Мы не чувствуем свою Высокость-пРИНИЖЕННОСТЬ, мы воспринимаем (стараемся долго-забрезжило только недавно)всё как подарок.   И в меру разумения(семейного), Хорошим людям(по нашему мнению и из нашей проэкции), пытаемся об том рассказать.  Ум-Царь . Вопросы задавали прочувствовано, для поддержания беседы и процесса понимания. Остальное в ПС.


"Кто бы ни был со мной , я все равно изначально один" (БГ)

В этом мире, где мы рождаемся и умираем в одиночестве, где мы не в состоянии полноценно и осознанно отвечать за себя и совладать с собственным умом лучше все же не говорить за других...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Хотите бороться с вегитарианством? Боритесь, если у вас нет сомнений , что это позитивное действие и хорошая карма  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вао Цзы и shubhar, вам, как мясоедам с таким пониманием веговской позиции, просто гранд респект!


Официально заявляю:
Я проиграл диспут травоядным и их сторонникам - вынужден, по всем правилам, принять их точку зрения  :Smilie: 
-----------
PыSы - поэтому не все всегда бывает так, как пишет Гоблин.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ха ха, это , вы о секретном дзогченовском письме?


Секретность письма:
1. Не была указана в письме (а сиддхами ясновидения от пожирания кактусов я, к сожалению, не обладаю);
2. Письмо - это, в некотором смысле, не тексты.

Прогрессируйте в семилансиате.  :Wink: 
http://www.ljplus.ru/img/d/j/dj_akira/6393.jpg

----------


## PampKin Head

> Официально заявляю:
> Я проиграл диспут травоядным и их сторонникам - вынужден, по всем правилам, принять их точку зрения 
> -----------
> PыSы - поэтому не все всегда бывает так, как пишет Гоблин.


http://student.rostov.ru/files/st_bi...elpanov_ul.zip

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Хотите бороться с вегитарианством? Боритесь, если у вас нет сомнений , что это позитивное действие и хорошая карма


Какую чушь несус некоторые участники.
Такое ощущение, что в теме происходит борьба мясоедов с вегетерианцами.
В умах людей концепций свой-чужой ни на йоту не становится меньше. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Становясь вегетарианцами, они выставляют свои представления для потакания собственному ЭГО (типа - и плыть легче, и кальп меньше, и карма меньше, и сострадания больше).
Екатерина Петровна, перечитайте свои посты и огрызения, типа плювков из Девачена. Посмотрите внутрь себя - что вас заставляет делить на ЭТИХ и на ТЕХ? Что вас заставляет во всём видеть борьбу и желание ответить "мнимому" обидчику, котрый постоянно борется с вами и с тем, что вы считаете важным? Что заставляет вас в беседе (возможно и не очень спокойной) видеть борьбу с вегитарианством? Нежелание попытаться встать на сторону собеседника? Нежелание понять то, о чём он говорит?
Не потакание ли это собственному ЭГО?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Что вас заставляет во всём видеть борьбу и желание ответить "мнимому" обидчику, котрый постоянно борется с вами и с тем, что вы считаете важным? Что заставляет вас в беседе (возможно и не очень спокойной) видеть борьбу с вегитарианством? Нежелание попытаться встать на сторону собеседника? Нежелание понять то, о чём он говорит?
> Не ЭГО ли это?


Меня - ничего. Все эти мои внутренние деления и проблемы происходят в вашем уме  :Big Grin:   Хотите об этом поговорить?  :Cool:

----------


## Вао

> Официально заявляю:
> Я проиграл диспут травоядным и их сторонникам - вынужден, по всем правилам, принять их точку зрения 
> -----------
> PыSы - поэтому не все всегда бывает так, как пишет Гоблин.


Молодец Катерина ещё одного человека убедила. 
Катя как вам удаётся убеждать людей? Не поделитесь своим опытом. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Меня - ничего. Все эти мои внутренние деления и проблемы происходят в вашем уме   Хотите об этом поговорить?


Хм...
Разве это я говорю о борьбе с вашей практикой? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

PS А про то, что происходит в своём уме я и без ваших плювков из девачена знаю! Хотя... и они иногда помогают.
Поговорите лучше с собой.
Подойдите к зеркалу и поговорите...

----------


## Грег

> Молодец Катерина ещё одного человека убедила. 
> Катя как вам удаётся убеждать людей? Не поделитесь своим опытом.


Убеждение....  :Big Grin:  

Буддийская практика - это борьба с инакомыслием!
Чем больше убедим, тем лучшую карму накопим!
Долой борящихся с нами мясоедов!

----------


## Ондрий

Мужуки! Так низзя с дамой разговаривать! А кто-то там еще про тантру заикался....  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Хм...
> Разве это я говорю о борьбе с вашей практикой? 
> 
> PS А про то, что происходит в своём уме я и без ваших плювков из девачена знаю! Хотя... и они иногда помогают.
> Поговорите лучше с собой.
> Подойдите к зеркалу и поговорите...


А кто говорит о борьбе с чьей то практикой? 

Ну раз вы и без моих плювков знаете, что у вас там происходит, так чего ж вам еще - работайте   :Wink:  Вегитарианцы мешают, али я ?  :Big Grin:  

Насчет зеркала -  вы сами  так часто делаете,  да?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Убеждение....  
> 
> Буддийская практика - это борьба с инакомыслием!


Буддизм, это и диспуты в том числе. Вы не знали?

По крайней мере у травоядных четкие аргументы, подкрепленные цитатами. Логические выводы понятны и их читать приятно, т.к. дойдя до конца абзаца помнишь его начало  :Stick Out Tongue: , в отличии от.....

----------


## Грег

> Мужуки! Так низзя с дамой разговаривать! А кто-то там еще про тантру заикался....


Как ТАК?
Не думаю, что дама занимающаяся плювками из Девачена и отправляющая собеседников в вадржные ады - это нежное создание, с которым следует говорить иначе, нежели как с другими мужуками...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

> http://student.rostov.ru/files/st_bi...elpanov_ul.zip


Вот тока этого не надо.
Вы так замечательно увиливали от прямых вопросов, а теперь школьными лекциями машете. Почитайте сами тогда.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Как ТАК?
> Не думаю, что дама занимающаяся плювками из Девачена и отправляющая собеседников в вадржные ады - это нежное создание, с которым следует говорить иначе, нежели как с другими мужиками...


Дама не может заниматься плювками из дэвачена, по причине того, что она еще тут, логично ?  :Cool:  Разве что вы допускаете, что я уже реализовалась и нахожусь прямо сейчас в чистой стране, но тогда тем более ваш тон неуместен , вы должны тогда молча слушать и внимать, кстати незабудьте о подношениях .   

А в ваджрные ады, уж простите, не я вас отправляю, а вы сами себя, так что притензии не по адресу ...

----------


## Грег

> Буддизм, это и диспуты в том числе. Вы не знали?
> 
> По крайней мере у травоядных четкие аргументы, подкрепленные цитатами. Логические выводы понятны и их читать приятно, т.к. дойдя до конца абзаца помнишь его начало , в отличии от.....


Человеку понятны только те логические выводв, которые он понимает и принимает.
Хотите пример? Пожалуйста!

Теория относительности. Можно ли было объяснить её положения во времена Ньютона? Вряд ли. Тогда это было нелогично и неочевидно.
Можно ли было объяснить древним, что Земля круглая - вряд ли, ибо это неочевидно и нелогично.

Зачастую логика, которой человек меряет происходящее вокруг него, является отражением только того, что ему известно.

----------


## Грег

> Дама не может заниматься плювками из дэвачена, по причине того, что она еще тут, логично ?  Разве что вы допускаете, что я уже реализовалась и нахожусь прямо сейчас в чистой стране, но тогда тем более ваш тон неуместен , вы должны тогда молча слушать и внимать, кстати незабудьте о подношениях .


Я не знаю где вы находитесь. И, в общем-то, это и не моё дело, по большому счёту. Но фраза ваша.
Что-либо предполагать у меня тоже желания нет, в данном случае.



> А в ваджрные ады, уж простите, не я вас отправляю, а вы сами себя, так что притензии не по адресу ...


Перечитайте свои посты.

----------


## Ондрий

> Как ТАК?
> Не думаю, что дама занимающаяся плювками из Девачена и отправляющая собеседников в вадржные ады - это нежное создание, с которым следует говорить иначе, нежели как с другими мужиками...


Исключительно НЕЖНОЕ, Сергей, невзирая на то, что очень вам (вообще - нам, мужикам) хочется подумать.

Сергей, вот смотрите, придет к вам дакиня, сказанет вам такое, за что обычно прикладывают канделябрами мирские люди. А вы и не готовы были (не тренировались на Петровне  :Smilie:  ), отвесили положенное. Вот и будет вам ваджрный ад которым Петровна пугала! Вы смотрите - мало ли!

Какие ффаши доказатэлстфа, что Е.Петровна не Дакиня?  :Smilie: 
Никаких.

---
Из жизненного опыта - с женщинами приходится фильтровать базар независимо от конфесии, целее будешь  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот тока этого не надо.
> Вы так замечательно увиливали от прямых вопросов, а теперь школьными лекциями машете. Почитайте сами тогда.


Если вас не волнует, что цитаты из сутр - и не цитаты вовсе, то зачем мне отвечать на ваши прямые вопросы?

Жуйте ваш поп-корн дальше.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если вас не волнует, что цитаты из сутр - и не цитаты вовсе, то зачем мне отвечать на ваши прямые вопросы?
> 
> Жуйте ваш поп-корн дальше.


Ой. До чего же тоскливо.
Я вам про вопросы, вы мне про сутры.
Жуйте сами. Я попкорн не ем.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ой. До чего же тоскливо.
> Я вам про вопросы, вы мне про сутры.
> Жуйте сами. Я попкорн не ем.


Я вам про сутры, а вы мне про вопросы. Жуйте дальше то, что жевали.

P.S. От уж поплюю с Горы-Цвета-Меди на вегетарианцев. )

----------


## Грег

> А кто говорит о борьбе с чьей то практикой?


Я уже говорил ранее, что вегетарианство - это часть практики. Практики относящейся к взращиванию сострадания и бодхичитты. Практика преодоления своего ЭГО, делящего всех существ на МЕНЯ и ИХ. Очень полезная часть практики.
ИМХО!



> Ну раз вы и без моих плювков знаете, что у вас там происходит, так чего ж вам еще - работайте   Вегитарианцы мешают, али я ?


Нет, не мешают. Это их дело чем им заниматься. И не моё решать правы они или не правы.



> Насчет зеркала -  вы сами  так часто делаете,  да?


А как иначе себя увидеть?
Буддийская практика - это работа с собой, а не с недостатками других.

----------


## Аньезка

> P.S. От уж поплюю с Горы-Цвета-Меди на вегетарианцев. )


Поплюёшь?
Уверен?
.... Есть такое желание?

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вам про сутры, а вы мне про вопросы. Жуйте дальше то, что жевали.


И вам тоже успехов в практике и долгих лет жизни!

----------


## о.Демьян

> _Мое отношение к вегетарианству и мясоедению_ 
> 
> тезис: ТВОЁ отношение никого не волнует. 
> 
> Важно то, что ты ешь, когда ты ешь, для чего ты ешь и почему именно ешь то, что ешь ... Это важно исключительно для тебя самого. Для того, чтобы понять эту элементарщину, надо непрекращая ... взращивать чуткость в отношениях ко всему нас окружающему, не теряя прежде всего чуткости внутренней. и поменьше заморачивать других своими заморочками, высасывая из пальца проблему личного отторжения "нечистого", да еще и намереваясь возвести её в ранг социальщины.


Употребление мяса приводит к слабоумию, а его неупотребление отнимает силы в преодолении слабоумия!!!

----------


## Alex

Эй! Ну вы чего?
Я вот начитался этой темы и теперь на работе перестал мясо на обед заказывать  :Frown:  
Но я *не вегетерианец!!!* Я *не вегетерианец!!!*

----------


## Грег

> Исключительно НЕЖНОЕ, Сергей, невзирая на то, что очень вам (вообще - нам, мужикам) хочется подумать.
> 
> Сергей, вот смотрите, придет к вам дакиня, сказанет вам такое, за что обычно прикладывают канделябрами мирские люди. А вы и не готовы были (не тренировались на Петровне  ), отвесили положенное. Вот и будет вам ваджрный ад которым Петровна пугала! Вы смотрите - мало ли!
> 
> Какие ффаши доказатэлстфа, что Е.Петровна не Дакиня? 
> Никаких.
> 
> ---
> Из жизненного опыта - с женщинами приходится фильтровать базар независимо от конфесии, целее будешь


Это моя проблема. :Wink:  
А вообще, - где ваши доказатэлстфа, что Сергей Ракитин не Буда?
Почему к нему Дакини не прислушиваются? Не поступают ли они подобно Девадатте?

----------


## Вао

> Нет, не совсем. 
> Есть разные значения термина "Дхарма", в том числе, оно обозначает и Учение Будды.
> Да и само учение Будды весьма вариативно. Есть, к примеру Тхеравада, а есть Дзен и т.д. 
> Так с каким из направлений учения вы собираетесь сверять своё понимание?


Весьма странно слышать такое от человека любящего по рассуждать о том, как все выглядит с точки зрения абсолюта. И вдруг такая примитивная двойственность. :Mad:  
 Все Буддийские Учения это разные пути к Просветлению (к Недвойственности). Но к Недвойственности можно идти разными путями. Буддийские традиции и школы это  достижение одной цели, но разными методами. Если вы не знаете таких простых вещей, то просто не имеет смысл о чем-то дальше дискутировать. Можете и дальше продолжать писать портянки о Ньютоне и теории относительности, только какой смысл в этом? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Весьма странно слышать такое от человека любящего по рассуждать о том, как все выглядит с точки зрения абсолюта. И вдруг такая примитивная двойственность.


Я не знаю то, как все выглядит с точки зрения абсолюта.



> Все Буддийские Учения это разные пути к Просветлению (к Недвойственности). Но к Недвойственности можно идти разными путями. Буддийские традиции и школы это  достижение одной цели, но разными методами.


Правильно!
Можно в Киев идти через Польшу, можно через Магадан или Южный Полюс.
А можно сесть на прямой поезд или самолёт. В соответствии с выбранным нами путём нам нужно будет разное количество денег, провизии и одежды. Так же нужно продумать где нам заработать, в случае кончины денег и не сгинуть где-нидь в пустынях Намибии от голода или жажды, и где переодически ночевать.
Поэтому, каждый путешественник будет рассказывать о своём пути. Один о многолетних лишениях, а другой о приятном времяпровождении в самолёте.

PS/ Есть мнение, что Дхарма  - это не только Буддийские Учения...



> Если вы не знаете таких простых вещей, то просто не имеет смысл о чем-то дальше дискутировать. Можете и дальше продолжать писать портянки о Ньютоне и теории относительности, только какой смысл в этом?


Ваши рассуждения строятся на предположении, что есть некая, ни от чего и ни от кого не зависящая Дхарма, положения которой верны во всех случаях.
И каждое ЖС понимает эти положения однозначно и все эти положения должны всеми этими ЖС выполняться неукоснительно.

Я с этим не могу согласиться. Ибо не знаю о чём речью  :Smilie: 
На мой взгляд, вы выставляете свои умопостроения за Дхарму.
А я, в общем-то,  - свои.
Ну что, померяемся, чья Дхарма круче?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> Это моя проблема. 
> А вообще, - где ваши доказатэлстфа, что Сергей Ракитин не Буда?
> Почему к нему Дакини не прислушиваются? Не поступают ли они подобно Девадатте?


Дакини не прут против Будды. Это значит, что правая рука идет против левой. А мы видим конфликт мнений  :Smilie: . Это типа намёк  :Smilie: 

Предположить, что Сергей Ракитин не Буда и пожурить его, не есть кореное падение, это просто заблуждение. Принижать женщин - сами знаете какая статья. 14я. Тантрического УПК  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Ваши рассуждения строятся на предположении, что есть некая, ни от чего и ни от кого не зависящая Дхарма, положения которой верны во всех случаях.
> И каждое ЖС понимает эти положения однозначно и все эти положения должны всеми этими ЖС выполняться неукоснительно.


Так уже интересно. А от чего зависит дхарма Сергея Ракитина?
Видимо в понедельник утром у Сергея дхарма одна, а в субботу вечером другая. :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Дакини не прут против Будды. Это значит, что правая рука идет против левой. А мы видим конфликт мнений . Это типа намёк 
> 
> Предположить, что Сергей Ракитин не Буда и пожурить его, не есть кореное падение, это просто заблуждение. Принижать женщин - сами знаете какая статья. 14я. Тантрического УПК


Да предполагайте что хотите - это ваша проблема.
А то, что предполагаю я - это моя проблема. Поэтому предпочитаю ничего вообще не предполагать.
Я не принижал женщин. Не фантазируйте.
В общении с женщиной я употребля слова, которые употребляла она.
Не нужно делать выводы о принижении.
Если кто-то видит борьбу с ним, то нужно подойти в зеркалу и внимательно посмотреть на себя - что причина того, что ДРУГИЕ учавствуют в борьбе против тебя. Может это всего лишь твои вымыслы об этой самой борьбе? Паранойя?

----------


## Грег

> Так уже интересно. А от чего зависит дхарма Сергея Ракитина?
> Видимо в понедельник утром у Сергея дхарма одна, а в субботу вечером другая.


Есть "определённые" учения и воззрения, сути которых вы не знаете, но о которых слышали.
А Дхарма Сергея Ракитина зависит от его понимания того, каким всё есть на самом деле (т.е. понимания того, о чём говорил Будда).

----------


## Ондрий

> В общении с женщиной я употребля слова, которые употребляла она.


ключевой момент  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ключевой момент


Вот и пусть взглянет в это зеркало!

Если в нём отразится нечто отвратительное, то будет причина подумать.
Если в нём не отразится ничего отвратительного, значит можно не думать 
И ещё всё может зависеть от того, считаются ли эти отражениями внешними или собственными отражениями...

----------


## Аньезка

> Если кто-то видит борьбу с ним, то нужно подойти в зеркалу и внимательно посмотреть на себя - что причина того, что ДРУГИЕ учавствуют в борьбе против тебя. Может это всего лишь твои вымыслы об этой самой борьбе? Паранойя?


Вот собственно Вы и добрались до сути своего первого постинга в этой теме, в котором вы спрашивали, почему все вегетарианцы наезжают на мясоедов.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Вот собственно Вы и добрались до сути своего первого постинга в этой теме, в котором вы спрашивали, почему все вегетарианцы наезжают на мясоедов.


Мой первый постинг в этой теме был таким:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=260



> А в чём померять - в миллиметрах или в килограммах.
> Вроде как по логике кило... больше милли...

----------


## Аньезка

> Мой первый постинг в этой теме был таким:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=260


Сорри, я имела в виду тему "буддизм и вегетарианство". Они для меня в одну слились)))
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=316
Так кто там вас постоянно "учит как надо", навязывает свои соображения, выдаёт их за абсолютную истину?))

----------


## Грег

> Сорри, я имела в виду тему "буддизм и вегетарианство". Они для меня в одну слились)))
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=316
> Так кто там вас постоянно "учит как надо", навязывает свои соображения, выдаёт их за абсолютную истину?))


Моим первым постом в этой теме был такой:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=157



> Всё верно! - Из предыдущих жизней!
> А кем мы были в предыдущих жизнях? Человеком или животным???


Может хватит уже разговаривать в стиле " а ты сам такой, вот посмотри что ты делат ТОГДА-ТО..."?
И меряться кто больше сказал или больше накопил кармы.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Если кто-то видит борьбу с ним, то нужно подойти в зеркалу и внимательно посмотреть на себя - что причина того, что ДРУГИЕ учавствуют в борьбе против тебя. Может это всего лишь твои вымыслы об этой самой борьбе? Паранойя?


Представляю, сколько времени вы проводите у зеркала!  :Big Grin:  Точно не нарциссизм?  :Big Grin:  

А вообще давайте, как вы всем советуете перечитаем ваши посты и посмотрим в корень вопроса. Вы кажется выше сказали, что считаете вегитарианство практикой, взращивания бодхичитты? Так разве можно лезть в чужую практику?  :EEK!:  

Цель вашего присутствия в данном топике как у БТР - отслеживание своих заморочек (не знаю получается у него или нет, мне его посты кажутся неудобоворимыми, я их не читаю) ? Или вы что то хотели доказать вегитарианцам ?

----------


## Аньезка

> Может хватит уже разговаривать в стиле " а ты сам такой, вот посмотри что ты делат ТОГДА-ТО..."?
> И меряться кто больше сказал или больше накопил кармы.


Ну а что тут поделаешь, если действительно сам такой)))
Возьмите обратно своё зеркало. Или могу пудренницу одолжить)

И уберите свою карму... засуньте обратно...  :Embarrassment:   я и не такое видела :Embarrassment:

----------


## Вао

> Сообщение от Сергей Ракитин
> Если кто-то видит борьбу с ним, то нужно подойти в зеркалу и внимательно посмотреть на себя - что причина того, что ДРУГИЕ учавствуют в борьбе против тебя. Может это всего лишь твои вымыслы об этой самой борьбе? Паранойя?


Сергей, нет ни каких коварных вегетарианцев, которые ведут борьбу с Вами. Посмотрите внимательно в зеркало  и возможно причина того, что ДРУГИЕ участвуют в борьбе против тебя. Может это всего лишь твои вымыслы об этой самой борьбе? Паранойя  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Будьте осторожны. Следите за своим психическом здоровье, а то так можно и в больничку загреметь.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Представляю, сколько времени вы проводите у зеркала!  Точно не нарциссизм?


Если практик не умеет взглянуть внутрь себя без зеркала, то использует зеркало.



> А вообще давайте, как вы всем советуете перечитаем ваши посты и посмотрим в корень вопроса. Вы кажется выше сказали, что считаете вегитарианство практикой, взращивания бодхичитты? Так разве можно лезть в чужую практику?


Я не лезу в чужую практику - практикуйте то, что считаете нужным, но зачем кричать на каждом углу, что именно ваша практика уменьшает карму и помогает плыть в смокинге...



> Цель вашего присутствия в данном топике как у БТР - отслеживание своих заморочек (не знаю получается у него или нет, мне его посты кажутся неудобоворимыми, я их не читаю) ? Или вы что то хотели доказать вегитарианцам ?


Так попытайтесь понять  :Smilie: 
Может дело говорит?

----------


## Грег

> Ну а что тут поделаешь, если действительно сам такой)))
> Возьмите обратно своё зеркало. Или могу пудренницу одолжить)
> 
> И уберите свою карму... засуньте обратно...   я и не такое видела


фи... как грубо...
Я не выставлял свою карму и не мерял. Да я и не знаю как её померять.
О меньшей карме и лёгкости плытия в смокинге говорят не мясоеды...

Чтобы видеть, то, что вы видите, оно должно быть проявлено. А пока, это ваши фантазии.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, нет ни каких коварных вегетарианцев, которые ведут борьбу с Вами. 
> ...


А я и не говорил ни о какой борьбе - читайте внимательнее.
О борьбе говорила Дакини.

----------


## Sadhak

Сколько копий сломано, но вот из-за чего мясоеды так отчаянно защищают свою позицию, что стоит за этим? Может быть они подводят под это какое-то философское или религиозное обоснование? Да, но это касается только ганапуджи - раз и поведением уже высокореализованных практиков, которые съедая труп живого существа, оказывают тому некую помощь - два. С этим уже разобрались, все понятно. Хорошо, если все наши мясоеды столь удачливы и продвинуты в своей практике. Но остальные, что получается защищают? Только свое право мясо есть, т.е. свои кулинарные предпочтения, привязанность к определенному виду пищи - больше за этим ничего не стоит или я забыл что? "Равностность" и "непривязанность" и тому подобное означает на деле все ту же привязанность, ведь если бы человеку было действительно все равно, то он бы не ел мясо просто "на всякий случай". Ну вот к примеру, одни говорят что данные грибы ядовиты, другие, что нет и как правило при наличии таких противоречащих оценок, мы как правило отказываемся от этих грибов, поскольку просто ничего не теряем в этом случае, если только не привязаны к их вкусу, правильно? Поэтому честно признать, что мы едим мясо просто потому, что любим его вкус уже означает хотя бы отсутствие лицемерия даже перед самим собой.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ... но вот из-за чего мясоеды так отчаянно защищают свою позицию, что стоит за этим?


может стоит нежелание слушать считающих себя миссионерами, желающих облагодетельствовать "остальных", заблуждающихся в своих действиях?




> С этим уже разобрались, все понятно.


Нет, с этим не разобрались. Каждый как был при своём мнении, так  и остался.



> Хорошо, если все наши мясоеды столь удачливы и продвинуты в своей практике. Но остальные, что получается защищают?


А вот вы возмите да и проверьте, кто продвинут, а кто нет. 
Тогда всё будет понятно и место каждого будет точно указано.  :Smilie: 
И кого вы называете остальными?. Каким образом вы делите на "продвинутых" и "остальных"?



> Поэтому честно признать, что мы едим мясо просто потому, что любим его вкус уже означает хотя бы отсутствие лицемерия даже перед самим собой.


Только не нужно пытаться сделать это за других.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

[QUOTE=Сергей Ракитин]
Я не лезу в чужую практику - практикуйте то, что считаете нужным, но зачем кричать на каждом углу, что именно ваша практика уменьшает карму и помогает плыть в смокинге...

QUOTE]

А теперь - внимание -  вопрос на осознанность: процитируйте, где я это говорила ?   :Cool:

----------


## Грег

> А теперь - внимание -  вопрос на осознанность: процитируйте, где я это говорила ?


Дорогая Екатерина Петровна! Вы не единственный человек, беседующий в этой теме!
Это общее обсуждение. И, по большому счёту, беседующие беседуют не с кем-то  конкретным, а со всеми вместе.
Вы говорите одно, другой другое, третий третье. у меня нет желания отвечать каждому и разбирать по крупицам его слова - сказал-не сказал.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Дорогая Екатерина Петровна! Вы не единственный человек, беседующий в этой теме!
> Это общее обсуждение. И, по большому счёту, беседующие беседуют не с кем-то  конкретным, а со всеми вместе.
> Вы говорите одно, другой другое, третий третье. у меня нет желания отвечать каждому и разбирать по крупицам его слова - сказал-не сказал.


То есть ко мне у вас притензий нет и я могу спокойно продолжать не есть мясо и т.д.? УРА!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> Сергей Ракитин
> Я не лезу в чужую практику - практикуйте то, что считаете нужным, но зачем кричать на каждом углу, что именно ваша практика уменьшает карму и помогает плыть в смокинге...


Что так и пишут, типа вегетарианская практика облегчает карму и помогает плыть в смокинге?  :Smilie:   Вот змеи!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  А может быть, вы просто не так что-то поняли или не внимательно прочитали?

----------


## Грег

> Что так и пишут, типа вегетарианская практика облегчает карму и помогает плыть в смокинге?   Вот змеи!    А может быть, вы просто не так что-то поняли или не внимательно прочитали?


Я перефразировал - не суть...
Но именно вы говорили, что вегетарианцам легче плыть потому как мясоеды плывут в смокинге, а я вам сказал, что это возможно и не смокинг, а гидрокостюм.
Говорить можно только за себя - типа "мне легче" и при данной практике, а не неким вегетарианцам или мясоедам при любой практике и воззрении.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, стоит ли продолжать создавать желание доказать что кто-то прав, а кто-то нет? Пока остается желание спорить - причина его нового и нового возрождения - неуверенность. Нет точного восприятия - требуется подтверждение, или хотя бы одобрение. Внешнее сопротивление воспринимается внутренним сомнением. А раз вопрос внутри - внутри его решение. Четвертая благородная истина - о Пути. А в Пути ожидают перемены. Напоминать же друг другу о том столбе - который отметил точку на пути, возвращая туда друг друга снова и снова, это мешать Пути друг друга. Если бояться заблудиться - то останется одно топтание в знакомом месте. Особенно если не знать, кто из двоих заблудился - ты или собеседник, если описываете разные столбы друг другу. Внутренний путь у каждого свой, хотя плод - один на всех.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

[QUOTE=Сергей Ракитин]Да мне-то до вас какое дело?
Вы покажите хоть один мой пост в двух темах, где я говорил о том, что всем  (и вам лично) нужно есть мясо.[/QUOTE

[QUOTE=Сергей Ракитин]Я наоборот вам лично говорил, что с таким пониманием какое у вас есть на данный момент, лучше к нему вообще не прикасаться.
Позволю замечание - вам бы побольше практики борьбы со своим ЭГО, дабы не принимать всё на свой счёт.[/QUOTE

Вы свои посты перечитайте и определитесь во первых, есть вам дело до меня или нет, и если нет, то чего мне пишете?  :Cool:  
А во вторых я в текущем вашем посте нашла кучу мест где у вас столько предложений , что мне надо делать , какое у меня понимание и что именно мне практиковать  :Smilie:  
Хотя может это тоже был абстрактный пост в пустоту, не лично мне, я опять все не так поняла?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Штелп

> "Кто бы ни был со мной , я все равно изначально один" (БГ)
> 
> В этом мире, где мы рождаемся и умираем в одиночестве, где мы не в состоянии полноценно и осознанно отвечать за себя и совладать с собственным умом лучше все же не говорить за других...  
> 
> Хотите бороться с вегитарианством? Боритесь, если у вас нет сомнений , что это позитивное действие и хорошая карма


 :Smilie:  Мы боремся с экстримизмом, указывая уважаемым на возможность докатится до этого. Бывает знаете , а потом говорят " перегибы" , или эк меня занесло- извините. :Smilie:  Вегетарианство- класс и обалдеть(никаких шуток), может придёт и его время... Но если вегетарианство насаждать при помощи автомата, угроз, психологического террора итд... Сколько смысла останется в этом добром понятии?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, стоит ли продолжать создавать желание доказать что кто-то прав, а кто-то нет? Пока остается желание спорить - причина его нового и нового возрождения - неуверенность. Нет точного восприятия - требуется подтверждение, или хотя бы одобрение. Внешнее сопротивление воспринимается внутренним сомнением. А раз вопрос внутри - внутри его решение. Четвертая благородная истина - о Пути. А в Пути ожидают перемены. Напоминать же друг другу о том столбе - который отметил точку на пути, возвращая туда друг друга снова и снова, это мешать Пути друг друга. Если бояться заблудиться - то останется одно топтание в знакомом месте. Особенно если не знать, кто из двоих заблудился - ты или собеседник, если описываете разные столбы друг другу. Внутренний путь у каждого свой, хотя плод - один на всех.


Я знаю, что решения не будет  :Smilie: .
И доказывать тоже ничего не собирался.
Я призывал только взглянуть в зеркало и  оставить мнение и практику других такими, какими они есть, хоть и не в прямую это говорил.  :Smilie: 

PS. А кто прав, кто виноват я вообще не знаю  :Smilie: .
Сдаётся мне, что каждый прав... Поэтому и спорить-от не о чем.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вы свои посты перечитайте и определитесь во первых, есть вам дело до меня или нет, и если нет, то чего мне пишете?


У меня нет нужды ни с чем определться. Что делаю, то и делаю.
Я пишу не вам, а учавствую в общем обсуждении в теме "Мое отношение к вегетарианству и мясоедению" 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....859#post119859



> А во вторых я в текущем вашем посте нашла кучу мест где у вас столько предложений , что мне надо делать , какое у меня понимание и что именно мне практиковать  
> Хотя может это тоже был абстрактный пост в пустоту, не лично мне, я опять все не так поняла?


Мне нет дела до того, что вы будете делать  :Smilie:  - это ваша проблема, а не моя.
Что вижу, о том и говорю. Предполагать - дело не наказуемое. Клевета - другое дело. Если я вас оклеветал, то прошу прощения...

PS. А где гарантия, что мы вообще что-то правильно понимаем.
Было бы иначе, то не сидели бы мы в санаре...

----------

